# EOI Invitations Eagerly awaited for 6th July 2015 round



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Now that the dates for next round are out , thought that this would be a great time to start a new thread for all the guys waiting for invitations for the 6th July round.
Lets all share our experience and help out each other.
Any thoughts and advises are always welcome.


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

Fingers crossed

261313 - 70 points. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

What would be the probability of a 60 pint application to be invited for 2613


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> What would be the probability of a 60 pint application to be invited for 2613



last year approx 575 60 pointers were invited in July 1st Round. but as they say in the financial markets "Past Performance is Not Necessarily Indicative of Future Results". It all depends on how many 60 pointers are there in the queue ahead of you and when you applied the EOI.


----------



## Bennu (Jun 17, 2015)

sandeep.2014 said:


> last year approx 575 60 pointers were invited in July 1st Round. but as they say in the financial markets "Past Performance is Not Necessarily Indicative of Future Results". It all depends on how many 60 pointers are there in the queue ahead of you and when you applied the EOI.


I am worried as many indications are coming that the 2613 will be removed as it was already flagged from past two years. What are your views??
I have 70 points plus i have already applied for the spouse visa 309 with hubby already in OZ but the problem is I need to work and 309 doesn't guarantee job.

Keeping fingers crossed hope that the list is not removed and that i get the grant. Best of luck to all the folks here :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

*2611*

Hello,

Yes, I am waiting for a positive outcome this July 6th ...

I wish to know if there are many people on the 2611 ANZSCO code, because I applied lately (June 13th) and I desperate to get the invistation email as I will turn 40 years old August 1st ...

This is a kind of dead end for me...

__________________
Visa: 189
Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
EOI: 65 pts / June 13


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

Bennu said:


> I am worried as many indications are coming that the 2613 will be removed as it was already flagged from past two years. What are your views??
> I have 70 points plus i have already applied for the spouse visa 309 with hubby already in OZ but the problem is I need to work and 309 doesn't guarantee job.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed hope that the list is not removed and that i get the grant. Best of luck to all the folks here :fingerscrossed:


I am really not worried for you, with 70 points, you will get it.
And I have checked the ANZSCO code that are flagged this year, and neither 2611 nor 2613 are flagged. (unless you show me where of course ;-) )

The Flagged list is here : 2611 and 2613 are NOT in the list: anzscosearch.com / list-flagged-occupations


----------



## yogesh2918 (Feb 6, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> Hello, Yes, I am waiting for a positive outcome this July 6th ... I wish to know if there are many people on the 2611 ANZSCO code, because I applied lately (June 13th) and I desperate to get the invistation email as I will turn 40 years old August 1st ... This is a kind of dead end for me... __________________ Visa: 189 Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst EOI: 65 pts / June 13


Submitted EOI onMarch 17th with 65 points in 261111 ... Eagerly waiting for invitation


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

standing at 65...seriously hoping that they won't take off 2613


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

yogesh2918 said:


> Submitted EOI onMarch 17th with 65 points in 261111 ... Eagerly waiting for invitation


I really hope that there are not too many people like you ...
they cut of the 2611 in January 2015 ... so I am very anxious that you are not the only person waiting for an invitation.

Good luck to you anyway.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Eagerly waiting for the 6th July invitation round with 60 points ..
@Bennu: I have checked the official website regarding the flag offs and could not find 2613 listed among them ..

Hope all of us get invited !!!!


----------



## yogesh2918 (Feb 6, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> I really hope that there are not too many people like you ... they cut of the 2611 in January 2015 ... so I am very anxious that you are not the only person waiting for an invitation. Good luck to you anyway.


 cut off date for ict system and business analyst is 8th fen I guess


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a question , In SkillSelect website we can find that 2500 is the maximum number of invitations for the month of July 2015 .. Where can we get the information like .. how many invitations among 2500 can be from 2613


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

Bennu said:


> I am worried as many indications are coming that the 2613 will be removed as it was already flagged from past two years. What are your views??
> I have 70 points plus i have already applied for the spouse visa 309 with hubby already in OZ but the problem is I need to work and 309 doesn't guarantee job.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed hope that the list is not removed and that i get the grant. Best of luck to all the folks here :fingerscrossed:



I do not know where you are getting this information , a few minutes on google got me this information. 

Flagged Occupations

https://www.anzscosearch.com/flagged-occupations-2014-2015/

https://www.anzscosearch.com/list-flagged-occupations/


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> What would be the probability of a 60 pint application to be invited for 2613


Depends on when you submitted your application and if invitations for 2613 will continued to be issued on a pro rata basis. 

Out for the 2300 invitation spots for July, 1000-1100 would probably go to 2211, 2613 and 2611 to clear some backlog. (the cut off date for invitation for 2613 was 23 March and each month they tend to clear about 20 days worth of EOI. Therefore you will probably stand a good chance for an invitation in the next two rounds (July & August) if you have applied before May.)

Using the statistics for the last three rounds + guesswork, they tend to receive around 100-125 EOI per day for occupations that haven't reached their respective ceiling, so for everyone else I am guessing the cut off date for 60 pointer for the next invitation round would be somewhere between 18-22 May.


----------



## Bennu (Jun 17, 2015)

sandeep.2014 said:


> I do not know where you are getting this information , a few minutes on google got me this information.


Sorry I never did the research. 
This news was from my hubby who was telling me the difficult time people are facing in searching the job from these category and that this time it would be removed. 
Not sure but yes those links shows it was flagged in the previous years and not in the past one. 
Hope this year too there are no surprises :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

sktan said:


> Depends on when you submitted your application and if invitations for 2613 will continued to be issued on a pro rata basis.
> 
> Out for the 2300 invitation spots for July, 1000-1100 would probably go to 2211, 2613 and 2611 to clear some backlog. (the cut off date for invitation for 2613 was 23 March and each month they tend to clear about 20 days worth of EOI. Therefore you will probably stand a good chance for an invitation in the next two rounds (July & August) if you have applied before May.)
> 
> Using the statistics for the last three rounds + guesswork, they tend to receive around 100-125 EOI per day for occupations that haven't reached their respective ceiling, so for everyone else I am guessing the cut off date for 60 pointer for the next invitation round would be somewhere between 18-22 May.



I have submitted my application on June 4th for 2613 as Software developer


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> I have a question , In SkillSelect website we can find that 2500 is the maximum number of invitations for the month of July 2015 .. Where can we get the information like .. how many invitations among 2500 can be from 2613


This information is on the Skill select website.

you click on the "Invitation round" tab and then: "Next invitation rounds".

Here you get the result : 2300 for VISA 189


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> I have submitted my application on June 4th for 2613 as Software developer


I think you stand a moderate chance of getting an invitation in the Nov round, but one must remember that those who scored higher regardless of nominated occupation are always ranked higher and from what I read, they tend to get a large influx of EOI in Sept-Nov from fresh graduates. (please bear in mind, I am only going by some simple stats + guesswork and info that were largely gathered through non-official channels).


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> This information is on the Skill select website.
> 
> you click on the "Invitation round" tab and then: "Next invitation rounds".
> 
> Here you get the result : 2300 for VISA 189


Hi Cobalt,

Thanks for the reply .. I just wanted to know .. among those 2300, is there any limit for the ANZESCO code 2613 applications ?


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> This information is on the Skill select website.
> 
> you click on the "Invitation round" tab and then: "Next invitation rounds".
> 
> Here you get the result : 2300 for VISA 189





sktan said:


> I think you stand a moderate chance of getting an invitation in the Nov round, but one must remember that those who scored higher regardless of nominated occupation are always ranked higher and from what I read, they tend to get a large influx of EOI in Sept-Nov from fresh graduates. (please bear in mind, I am only going by some simple stats + guesswork and info that were largely gathered through non-official channels).


So chances are very less for me to get an invitation in July 2015, I have no objection in hearing your guess work, actually this helps me a lot to in planning


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

I have absolutely no idea !


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lets hope everyone gets an invite soon. This time immigration depptt really gave us a surprise by announcing only one invitation round per month.
What advantage would they forsee by reducing it to once a month whereby the no. of invitations remains the same.
One thing I understand is they wont have to update the invitation rounds twice every month on their skill select page. other than that I don't understand the use.
But for all applicants the wait will become longer.
Suppose a person lodges his EOI on 7th July he needs to wait for the entire month now to hope for an invite and if he does not get that month then another month wait. It would be a big wait.
regarding flagging of 2613 I read conflicting reports. somewhere it is mentioned 2613 is flagged for this year and somewhere it is mentioned that none of the ICT Codes was flagged.
So we will know by 1st July.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Also regarding the Flagged Occupation list. Here is the link.
Flagged Occupations
If you see the site 2613 is not mentioned. But if you open the PDF attached on the webpage. You can see the below occupations are flagged......
261111 ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer

Also attaching the PDF for your reference. I am not sure whether this is old one or new one. Hoping the above occupations are not removed.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> Hi Cobalt,
> 
> Thanks for the reply .. I just wanted to know .. among those 2300, is there any limit for the ANZESCO code 2613 applications ?


If you look at the July 2014 report, it says that due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations (2211, 2611, 2613), invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the 2014-15 programme year. 

Assuming that they continue with this practice, 5005/12 = 407 of invitations would go out to 2613 applicants.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

sktan said:


> Depends on when you submitted your application and if invitations for 2613 will continued to be issued on a pro rata basis.
> 
> Out for the 2300 invitation spots for July, 1000-1100 would probably go to 2211, 2613 and 2611 to clear some backlog. (the cut off date for invitation for 2613 was 23 March and each month they tend to clear about 20 days worth of EOI. Therefore you will probably stand a good chance for an invitation in the next two rounds (July & August) if you have applied before May.)
> 
> Using the statistics for the last three rounds + guesswork, they tend to receive around 100-125 EOI per day for occupations that haven't reached their respective ceiling, so for everyone else I am guessing the cut off date for 60 pointer for the next invitation round would be somewhere between 18-22 May.


Hi sktan,
Nice work there. Although i appreciate the effort you put to get the dates, but i have to agree i am nervous now..i submitted my application on 23rd May with 60 points as electronics engineer.
if i dont get it in July , its another month's wait for me.
What do you think are my chances?
Thanks


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

*EOI for Accountants*

Hi

Does anyone have any information on how many people are waiting for the July EOI round for accountants ?

I submitted my EOI on May 28th (60 points). I know they began to restrict the number of invitations before it hit the occupational threshold - I think this was in May.

I would love to hear from people who may have received an invite and from those still waiting - When did you apply and how many points.

Really trying to get a feel for whether I have a chance to get an invite in the July round or whether a back log of older applicants and those with higher points mean I will be pushed out until August...!!

Thanks everyone - and good luck to all of you who are waiting for good news on Jul 6th

Management Accountant - 2211122
Submited EOI - 28th May 2015 (60 points)


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi sktan,
> Nice work there. Although i appreciate the effort you put to get the dates, but i have to agree i am nervous now..i submitted my application on 23rd May with 60 points as electronics engineer.
> if i dont get it in July , its another month's wait for me.
> What do you think are my chances?
> Thanks


Personally I think you have a very high chance of getting invited in August but a slim chance for July.


----------



## chhavi (Dec 6, 2012)

261313 - 60 points(18 April). :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

To relax some nerves, go through the feedback provided by ACS to DIPB in 2014. I don't think these survey results would change materially this year. ICT occupation codes should continue to be on the SOL this year too.

Submissions from Industry Stakeholders

http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/labour-market-information/skilled-occupation-list/Documents/2014 SOL Submissions/64 - Australian Computer Society.docx


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

233512 - 60 points - 12 may

233512 is in flagged occupation for the past few years ... lets see if it makes it through again this time


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

sktan said:


> Personally I think you have a very high chance of getting invited in August but a slim chance for July.


Thanks but i really want it in July..personal reasons
I respect your knowledge but sincerely hope you are wrong about this and i get thorugh in July lol


----------



## sunnydev (Jun 23, 2015)

*Applicants with 60 points(2613)*

Ceiling reached for 2613 in April. Applicants with 65+ points will get invitations and then 
applicants with 60 pints(26130 who are waiting from 25th march.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks but i really want it in July..personal reasons
> I respect your knowledge but sincerely hope you are wrong about this and i get thorugh in July lol


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks but i really want it in July..personal reasons
> I respect your knowledge but sincerely hope you are wrong about this and i get thorugh in July lol


I really Really want you to get it in July, because that would mean I'll could also get it in July !!
Good Luck !


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> Lets hope everyone gets an invite soon. This time immigration depptt really gave us a surprise by announcing only one invitation round per month.
> What advantage would they forsee by reducing it to once a month whereby the no. of invitations remains the same.
> One thing I understand is they wont have to update the invitation rounds twice every month on their skill select page. other than that I don't understand the use.
> But for all applicants the wait will become longer.
> ...


I like your way of thinking, lets cross our fingers and hope that IT will be well served in July and no major changes will come !
We stand a chance.
For me, it is July or never.

PS: the PDF file you mentionned is not dated, I really think it is the 2 years old version.


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi

I am new to this forum! 
Started searching for all articles on SOL in effect from 2015 and came across this thread. I have submitted *my EOI in 261313v on June 2nd 2015 with 65 points* and fingers crossed from then!
Hoping to get it in July round 
Shall keep u all posted. Awaiting the new SOL list for new year  Hope 261313 remains and all of us get an invite in the next 2300 round.
Regards
Sree


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> I really Really want you to get it in July, because that would mean I'll could also get it in July !!
> Good Luck !


Hahaha...Thank you for that bro!! And wish you luck as well
BTW, when did you submit , points and code?


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks but i really want it in July..personal reasons
> I respect your knowledge but sincerely hope you are wrong about this and i get thorugh in July lol


I hope that too. I also want to get invitation in July and I have applied for electronics engineer on May 14 with 60 points. 

And hope electronics engineer stay in the list.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

In which link/url they have mentioned about the 1 invitation/month????


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> I hope that too. I also want to get invitation in July and I have applied for electronics engineer on May 14 with 60 points.
> 
> And hope electronics engineer stay in the list.


You have very sure chance since cut off was 9th may and u submitted on 14th!!
I am getting all nervous and specially after this once a month invitation round.

Hope too it stays on the list..i am positive it will..Fingers crossed!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

How rare isba 75 pointer or 80ointer. I do hope there are not many and we all get an invite in the first round itself.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

It's on the skill select page. Under invitation rounds --next invitation round



canchi_mohd said:


> In which link/url they have mentioned about the 1 invitation/month????


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

So receiving the invitation will be based on the point basis or first come first serve.

rgds
Mohd.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> What advantage would they forsee by reducing it to once a month whereby the no. of invitations remains the same.
> One thing I understand is they wont have to update the invitation rounds twice every month on their skill select page. other than that I don't understand the use.
> But for all applicants the wait will become longer.
> Suppose a person lodges his EOI on 7th July he needs to wait for the entire month now to hope for an invite and if he does not get that month then another month wait. It would be a big wait.
> ...


The wait would NOT be necessarily be longer as the no. of invitations per month remains the same, but instead of sending 1150 in each of the two rounds, they will send out 2300 of invitations in one batch. So for those who applied in mid-late May, instead of having to wait for the 2nd invitation round in July to get invited, they are more likely to get invited in the first round. 
The waiting time for high pointers e.g. 65+ who submitted their EOI after the first invitation round of the new financial year would potentially be longer, as instead of waiting the usual fortnight to get invited, they will have to wait for a full month. 
So I guess, it really depends on where you stand on the point scale.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi,
> 
> So receiving the invitation will be based on the point basis or first come first serve.
> 
> ...


EOIs are ranked using points achieved on the skilled migration points test.
Equally scoring EOIs will be separated by time of submission with earlier submission dates ranking more highly.
Invitations are sent out in the order of rank (subjects to the ceiling or pro rata ceiling of the nominated occupation)


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hahaha...Thank you for that bro!! And wish you luck as well
> BTW, when did you submit , points and code?


I submitted June 13 on 2611 with 65 points.

but I'll be 55 points in August ... this is why it is now or probably never for me.
A'll get 60 points again in October ... but just 60 points !


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> I submitted June 13 on 2611 with 65 points.
> 
> but I'll be 55 points in August ... this is why it is now or probably never for me.
> A'll get 60 points again in October ... but just 60 points !


65 points is a good score..you might just get in!!
If you dont mind , how does your score increase again in Oct - work experience points?
And decreases to 55 due to age?


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> 65 points is a good score..you might just get in!!
> If you dont mind , how does your score increase again in Oct - work experience points?
> And decreases to 55 due to age?


Exactly ...
August 1st : I lose 10 points because I turn 40 years old.
October +5 points because I'll gain work experience.

In fact , I should already have the 70 points in July, but I was unable to get the paper from a company I worked for as a freelancer for 3 months few years ago ... so, I got rid of these 3 months, and I am afraid this could have a negative outcome.

But we will see, I really need the mail in July, I have worked a lot for that.
I took the IELTS 5 times, I had to go in England to speed up the process also ... because in my country, France, delay for sitting the IELTS is too long.

So, I hope you are right and that I'll will be selected in July ...
hope we will all get what we need.

Best,
Roland.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> Exactly ...
> August 1st : I lose 10 points because I turn 40 years old.
> October +5 points because I'll gain work experience.
> 
> ...


Hey , 
i understand the anxiety you might be going through right now.
i too need the invite in July very badly due to some personal reasons.

But yes, if you had 70 points then the invite was a sure shot, not many people with that many points.
If you can get the paper for those 3 months and update before 6th July , you have really bright chances of getting it.
Besides, DIBP conducts their own assessment for work experience so even if you got it assessed by the relevant authority earlier , it wont matter to them much.

Many people have this change in points due to work experience by the time they submit EOI.
I wish we both get through in July for the reasons we have...All the best!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey cobalt and Brisbane. Don't worry guys this time you will get the invite. All the best.


----------



## upandaway12 (Jun 24, 2015)

I submitted an EOI for 221213 - External Auditor with 60 points on 2 June. Fingers crossed I do get an invite but I am a little doubtful.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> Hey cobalt and Brisbane. Don't worry guys this time you will get the invite. All the best.


Thanks a lot sukesh.
I hope so too.
You are doing great work around here. Thanks !!


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi All,

2631 (computer networks), EOI applied on 29-may with 60 points. anxiously waiting for 6 july. Seniors please tell me do I have any chance ?

Regards,


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have a fair chance as the previous cut-off from 19th June round was *9 May 2015 9.48pm* for 189 subclass.


BUT ALL depends on how may invites DIBP is planning to send to other than *Accounts* and *Software and Applications Programmers*.





joey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2631 (computer networks), EOI applied on 29-may with 60 points. anxiously waiting for 6 july. Seniors please tell me do I have any chance ?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Jeetendra, God forbid not on this round, then surely on next round, little curious because I will loose some points in Nov.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi jeeten,
God forbid if the 2613 occupation code is removed from the SOL. what happens to the EOI. Is it auto cancelled.
Can we then change that EOI to 190 say for NSW if 2613 still available for NSW. or do we need to lodge a new EOI.
Just wondering though in the worst case scenario.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just udpate the same EOI for 190.


*Preferred locations within Australia*

In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? - Select *NSW*.


THEN wait for NSW to send you an invite to lodge NSW SS Nomination application.





sukesh123 said:


> hi jeeten,
> God forbid if the 2613 occupation code is removed from the SOL. what happens to the EOI. Is it auto cancelled.
> Can we then change that EOI to 190 say for NSW if 2613 still available for NSW. or do we need to lodge a new EOI.
> Just wondering though in the worst case scenario.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi jeeten,
> God forbid if the 2613 occupation code is removed from the SOL. what happens to the EOI. Is it auto cancelled.
> Can we then change that EOI to 190 say for NSW if 2613 still available for NSW. or do we need to lodge a new EOI.
> Just wondering though in the worst case scenario.


First : 2613 is going to stay in the list next year.
Second: In case they remove this code, then the EOI stay in the system, because you never know what could happen in July 2016.
Third: you can do more than one EOI. So, you may want to submit a new EOI on another ANZSCO Code.

But ... no worry ... with 70 points, you will get your email July 6th, lucky guy ;-)

Best,
Roland.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Roland,
I am hoping to receive the invite on 6th Jul. 
but to submit a new EOI for a new anzsco code wouldn't it be necessary to again get my skills assessed with ACS.
how can I get assessed for a different code when I recently got assessed with ACS for 261313

Sorry could not understand. 



Cobalt said:


> First : 2613 is going to stay in the list next year.
> Second: In case they remove this code, then the EOI stay in the system, because you never know what could happen in July 2016.
> Third: you can do more than one EOI. So, you may want to submit a new EOI on another ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> Thanks Roland,
> I am hoping to receive the invite on 6th Jul.
> but to submit a new EOI for a new anzsco code wouldn't it be necessary to again get my skills assessed with ACS.
> how can I get assessed for a different code when I recently got assessed with ACS for 261313
> ...


Yes, you would need a new assessment from ACS.
But, you know, sometimes, the border between 2611 or 2613 can be very thin, and the same experience can fit 2 or more different ANZSCO Code.

For example, it was hard for me to do the diffrence between 261111 and 261313, because many experiences I had were fitting both codes.

Anyway, as I told you, you will not need a new Assessment !


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have a fair chance as the previous cut-off from 19th June round was *9 May 2015 9.48pm* for 189 subclass.
> 
> 
> BUT ALL depends on how may invites DIBP is planning to send to other than *Accounts* and *Software and Applications Programmers*.


Hi Jeeten ...
My Case is similar to yours .. I have submitted EOI on June 4th .. so what would be our chances of being invited


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What is your Occupation ID and Points Total?


How would our case be similar? I have submitted my EOI on 5th April.



VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> Hi Jeeten ...
> My Case is similar to yours .. I have submitted EOI on June 4th .. so what would be our chances of being invited


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra,

Although you have replied that I have fair chance in july invitation round, but I am very curious to know what is the percent you think I can get the invitation. Are there more 65 and 70 pointers during this period.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

hello guys,

I have applied for nsw 190 with 60 points with 60 points including 5 points for state sponsorship. I subitted my EOI on 11 june 2015 as a general Accountant. I will be thankful if any one case answer my 2 questions.

1) The invitation process for 189 and 190 is the same ? how will the invitation round on 6th july will affect the NSW 190 state nomintation.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I wish I could have answered your question as you wish BUT unfortunately I don't have insider information from DIBP.


Percent chances may be between 0% to 100%.


No one would know IF there are many 60+ pointers in the queue.




joey1 said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> Although you have replied that I have fair chance in july invitation round, but I am very curious to know what is the percent you think I can get the invitation. Are there more 65 and 70 pointers during this period.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Invitation rounds that happen via SkillSelect are for the following VISA types ONLY:

* Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
* Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)


*This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations* for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (state or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue as normal.


Regarding 190 SS Nomination process visit respective STATE website.




> *NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*
> 
> Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.
> 
> ...





Akon said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I have applied for nsw 190 with 60 points with 60 points including 5 points for state sponsorship. I subitted my EOI on 11 june 2015 as a general Accountant. I will be thankful if any one case answer my 2 questions.
> 
> 1) The invitation process for 189 and 190 is the same ? how will the invitation round on 6th july will affect the NSW 190 state nomintation.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Just 5 Days remaining guys till we know the outcome for the new SOL.
Its really difficult to wait for such a long time. My productivity at work place also reduced so much due to this waiting game.
I Just wish they update it soon and we all are relieved.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NOW given THAT July 2015 Invitation round would be conducted on *6 July 2015*. So before 6th July we should get an update IF NOT early.


BUT we NEVER know DIBP might surprise us by publishing THE SOL early :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.





sukesh123 said:


> Just 5 Days remaining guys till we know the outcome for the new SOL.
> Its really difficult to wait for such a long time. My productivity at work place also reduced so much due to this waiting game.
> I Just wish they update it soon and we all are relieved.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Did you guys see this?? Check the below link....list in the PDF are being monitored, but the ones are on the website are flagged

Flagged Occupations


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> Did you guys see this?? Check the below link....list in the PDF are being monitored, but the ones are on the website are flagged
> 
> Flagged Occupations


There is already a discussion on this subject on this Forum.
I think that the file is not updated and is the previous one (There is no datation in the file).
Don't be anxious, code 2611 / 2613 will remain next year and will remain for long I think.

We should have the new SOL list by July 1st.

Best.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Will the CSOL/SOL list be updated for all states or any specific state. Because SA has already announced that the state will release their list on 1st July.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

HI Jeetan,

Is there a possibility to receive both the invitation (189 and 190). I have already received 190 (NSW) invitation and i have time to apply for visa until Jul end. Is there any possibility to get 189 invitation? (I mean is it allowed to have two invitations)?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are applying for skilled migration via nomination by a State or Territory Government, you must nominate an occupation from the *Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL*).


*However*, if your occupation is also listed on the *Skilled Occupations List (SOL)*, you may also qualify for a Skilled Independent Visa.




> If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa and you are *NOT nominated by a State or Territory Government*, you must nominate an occupation from the *Skilled Occupation List (SOL)*.
> 
> 
> 
> If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa and you *ARE nominated by a State or Territory Government*, you must nominate an occupation from either the *Skilled Occupation List (SOL) OR the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL*).




SOL is independent of STATE.




canchi_mohd said:


> Will the CSOL/SOL list be updated for all states or any specific state. Because SA has already announced that the state will release their list on 1st July.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi chasaran,
When did you apply for nsw. How much points did you have and under what ansco code do you fall in.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IF you have 1 EOI for both* (_i.e. in the same EOI you have selected 189 and 190_) THEN you can't get another invitation until the NEXT 60 days.




> *If you receive an invitation*, your EOI will be suspended automatically so your EOI cannot be considered for any subsequent invitation rounds.
> 
> 
> Your EOI will remain suspended until such a time that you lodge a visa application and that application is finally determined or 60 days ceases and you do not lodge a valid visa application.
> ...



*IF you have 2 separate EOI's* (_One each for 189 and 190 subclass_) THEN I don't know how it works.




chasaran said:


> HI Jeetan,
> 
> Is there a possibility to receive both the invitation (189 and 190). I have already received 190 (NSW) invitation and i have time to apply for visa until Jul end. Is there any possibility to get 189 invitation? (I mean is it allowed to have two invitations)?


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Few doubts, as they said cut off is 9 may 2015 for this year and they stopped issuing further and as per my skill select (2631) there are still 200 available. So for the next year will they issue from old quota or from new quota. What they will do with applicants from 10 may till 30 june especially for those who has 60 points?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Everything from last year will be reset to ZERO, NEW quota from July 2015 will be used.





joey1 said:


> Few doubts, as they said cut off is 9 may 2015 for this year and they stopped issuing further and as per my skill select (2631) there are still 200 available. So for the next year will they issue from old quota or from new quota. What they will do with applicants from 10 may till 30 june especially for those who has 60 points?


----------



## Ecnediser_P (Jun 5, 2015)

I hope I get the invite this time or I am off to do the IELTS in general. I did IELTS in academic and only managed 7.5 in listening as I gets easily distracted. I don't know what are the chances for 254499 with 60 points. Submitted my EOI on 26th May 2015 and going by the posts here its quite disheartening to learn that there are people from April onwards with 60 points and no invite. 
Hopefully everything works out and we all get invited.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

I Submitted my EOI in June 5th 2015, I have 60 points currently for 261313 right now, but my related work experience was considered from July-2010. So on July 2015 i will get more points for work related experience and it will make my points score 65. So what are my chances of getting an invite in July 6 round? 

The reason I am asking because I will loose points in August for age.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer to my following post for details. With 65 points you have very good chances of being invited on 6th July.


*May 2015 Visa Applicants*






aarohi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Submitted my EOI in June 5th 2015, I have 60 points currently for 261313 right now, but my related work experience was considered from July-2010. So on July 2015 i will get more points for work related experience and it will make my points score 65. So what are my chances of getting an invite in July 6 round?
> 
> The reason I am asking because I will loose points in August for age.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

aarohi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Submitted my EOI in June 5th 2015, I have 60 points currently for 261313 right now, but my related work experience was considered from July-2010. So on July 2015 i will get more points for work related experience and it will make my points score 65. So what are my chances of getting an invite in July 6 round?
> 
> The reason I am asking because I will loose points in August for age.


you are in the exact same situation than me.
Already got 65 points, but I will loose 10 points August 1st.

I would say, you have very good chances.
You and I must have the invitation on this round.

So, keep fingers crossed and Good Luck.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi All,

As per upcoming 6th July invite it looks like They are going to invite huge number of peoples. As per their website *for 189 visa 2300 Applicants will be invited *and* for 489 visa 30 applicants will be invited*. I hope this round will clear huge pending queue.

What you say guys?


Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015, dates of rounds will be advised in advance of round. The maximum numbers of invitations to be issued in the month of July 2015 invitation round are as follows:

6 July 2015

Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	2300
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	30

Note: This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (state or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue as normal.

Please ignore formatting as I have just copied and pasted information.

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,

I have got 70 points for 261313 under 189.
I submitted EOI on June 17th and updated today with 10 points based on my today's IELTS score(7).
How are my possibilities to get invited in July 6th round?

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

With 70 points you will certainly be invited on 6th July. Refer to my following post for details.


*May 2015 Visa Applicants*




Rennie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got 70 points for 261313 under 189.
> I submitted EOI on June 17th and updated today with 10 points based on my today's IELTS score(7).
> ...


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

Rennie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got 70 points for 261313 under 189.
> I submitted EOI on June 17th and updated today with 10 points based on my today's IELTS score(7).
> ...


This is a silly question, and maybe a little insultant for those with 60 points ...
With 70 points, consider yourself in the list for July 6 th !


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.
My apologies if my post hurts.
The fact is I am doing the process by myself without agents so requiring your valuable advice.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

Rennie said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> My apologies if my post hurts.
> The fact is I am doing the process by myself without agents so requiring your valuable advice.
> 
> ...


No Problem Rennie, I am also working by myself and that was a terribly long and hard process for me !!! My nerves are breaking a little bit now ;-)

Just to add information about this:

to make a analogy with July 2014:

on code 2613 : 60+ pointers were invited on July 14 AND on July 28
on code 2611 : 65+ pointers were invited on July 14 AND 60+ pointers on July 28

=> So, even 60 pointers can be invited on this "Doubble" round that will come July 6th.

With 70 points, you have absolutely no problem, you are invited.

I just worry a little bit for me as I am "only" a 65 pointers, and will turn a 55 pointers August 1st (age) ... But I should be a 70 pointers, I was unable to validate an experience from a previous employer ... so ... 

++


----------



## Perham86 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> What is your Occupation ID and Points Total?
> 
> 
> How would our case be similar? I have submitted my EOI on 5th April.



hi Jeeten, 

can i make two Skill select account, one for 190 and another for 189? my 5 point is somehow unknown

thanks


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..


YEYEYYEYEYE


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello All,

I just need your expert opinion/experience/knowledge on my situation. 

I have applied for my EOI on 25 June 2015 with 65 points (189 for 221111). My 485 skilled graduate visa is expiring on 3rd August 2015. Now you guys must have calculated that I have pretty much only 6th July invitation as the sole hope. I am working full time and could not go to a student visa as it will get my job in jeopardy. I have also applied for 190 (NSW) as well with my 189 application, just in case. I know there are many people in my situation out here and your reply will definitely be very useful for all of them.

Your thorough take on my chances of getting an invite on 6th July will be really appreciated. Any options, if God forbids I do not get it, will be extermely helpful too. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should be able to create 2 different SkillSelect accounts (1 each for 189 and 190) BUT NOT sure how it works.





Perham86 said:


> hi Jeeten,
> 
> can i make two Skill select account, one for 190 and another for 189? my 5 point is somehow unknown
> 
> thanks


----------



## sujaysan (May 21, 2015)

*PR & WP in parallel*

I am also eagerly waiting for 6th June. I have submitted EOI with 75 points awaiting invitation but have a good problem to have. I have been approached by a company in Australia for a job. They need someone urgently and ready to do the work permit. I am not sure how PR (189) and WP (457) can be processed in parallel. Can someone provide insight on following points

1. If the company applies for 457 will it impact PR processing in anyway.

2. What happens if I go to Australia on 457 before I get an invite, assuming I don't get it in immediate next round. Can I continue my PR from India or need to start again as per Australia resident.


3. What happens if I go to Australia post submission of Medical & Police verification. Will I have to be back to India to ensure my PR is valid.

Looking forward to get some insight.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*What is your Occupation ID?*

Based on this I would be able to answer your query.


As with 75 points you should be INVITED in the very NEXT round i.e. 6th July Invitation round *PROVIDED* no MAJOR IMMI rule / process changes from July 2015.





sujaysan said:


> I am also eagerly waiting for 6th June. I have submitted EOI with 75 points awaiting invitation but have a good problem to have. I have been approached by a company in Australia for a job. They need someone urgently and ready to do the work permit. I am not sure how PR (189) and WP (457) can be processed in parallel. Can someone provide insight on following points
> 
> 1. If the company applies for 457 will it impact PR processing in anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## sujaysan (May 21, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *What is your Occupation ID?*
> 
> Based on this I would be able to answer your query.
> 
> ...


I am applying for ICT Business Analyst 261111.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As I said earlier with 75 points you should be *INVITED in the very NEXT round* i.e. 6th July Invitation round *PROVIDED *no MAJOR IMMI rule / process changes from July 2015.


1 - IF your 457 is issued first and you travel to Australia on 457 THEN when your 189 is issued your 457 will cease and 189 would be effective. (In any case you have to inform DIBP that you are applying for 457 / 189 almost at the same time).

IF your 189 is issued FIRST then you would have to inform your Company/CO about your 457 application and have it withdrawn or cancelled.


2 - You would have to update your EOI accordingly.


3 - Before you travel to Australia you would have ton inform your CO and take next steps based on the communication.








sujaysan said:


> I am also eagerly waiting for 6th June. I have submitted EOI with 75 points awaiting invitation but have a good problem to have. I have been approached by a company in Australia for a job. They need someone urgently and ready to do the work permit. I am not sure how PR (189) and WP (457) can be processed in parallel. Can someone provide insight on following points
> 
> 1. If the company applies for 457 will it impact PR processing in anyway.
> 
> ...





sujaysan said:


> I am applying for ICT Business Analyst 261111.


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As I said earlier with 75 points you should be *INVITED in the very NEXT round* i.e. 6th July Invitation round *PROVIDED *no MAJOR IMMI rule / process changes from July 2015.
> 
> 
> 1 - IF your 457 is issued first and you travel to Australia on 457 THEN when your 189 is issued your 457 will cease and 189 would be effective. (In any case you have to inform DIBP that you are applying for 457 / 189 almost at the same time).
> ...


Hello Jeetan,

I just need your expert opinion/experience/knowledge on my situation. 

I have applied for my EOI on 25 June 2015 with 65 points (189 for 221111). My 485 skilled graduate visa is expiring on 3rd August 2015. Now you guys must have calculated that I have pretty much only 6th July invitation as the sole hope. I am working full time and could not go to a student visa as it will get my job in jeopardy. I have also applied for 190 (NSW) as well with my 189 application, just in case. I know there are many people in my situation out here and your reply will definitely be very useful for all of them.

Your thorough take on my chances of getting an invite on 6th July will be really appreciated. Any options, if God forbids I do not get it, will be extermely helpful too. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi
When and how do we check the results of July 6th round?
Kindly clarify.
Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are invited then your EOI status will change from SUBMITTED to INVITED (Almost immediately or may be between 07:30 pm - 08:00 pm IST on 5th July).

You will also receive an Invitation Email from DIBP.


Details are later uploaded on *SkillSelect >> Invitation rounds [tab]* website after around 2-5 days (at times its further delayed).




Rennie said:


> Hi
> When and how do we check the results of July 6th round?
> Kindly clarify.
> Thanks,
> Rennie


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Jovirush said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just need your expert opinion/experience/knowledge on my situation.
> 
> ...


Would your company sponsor you for the 457 (temporary work) visa?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For 189 - Accountant (General) ANZSCO code 221111

*With 65 points:* you have very good chance of being invited during 6th July Invitation round *PROVIDED*




> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> ...






Jovirush said:


> Hello Jeetan,
> 
> I just need your expert opinion/experience/knowledge on my situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

EOI and ACS is one of my findings studies too


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

sktan said:


> Would your company sponsor you for the 457 (temporary work) visa?


No.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Monday Folks,
Hope everyone is doing well and like me eagerly waiting for the next update on SOL.
Just to inform you guys if you don't already know....
From 1 July 2015, The Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) will integrate with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) and the Australian Border Force will be established.

To support the integration, a new website will be launched at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. From this date, internet searches for immi.gov.au and customs.gov.au will redirect to the new address.

https://www.immi.gov.au/About/Pages/new-website-www-border-gov-au.aspx

I think this is the reason why they are not updating the new SOL before 1st Jul.
So when this website is launched all the relevant information regarding the new SOL should be available on this new website.

To all the guys waiting for an invite on 6th Jul ...Guys just 7 days left. 

to all the guys who are yet to update and EOI or working towards their process all the best and pray for us.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Any invitations today for nsw 190 ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You are asking this question in the wrong thread.


Check in *EOI submitted club / NSW / 190 threads* (ignore if already done).






Akon said:


> Any invitations today for nsw 190 ?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> Happy Monday Folks,
> Hope everyone is doing well and like me eagerly waiting for the next update on SOL.
> Just to inform you guys if you don't already know....
> From 1 July 2015, The Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) will integrate with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) and the Australian Border Force will be established.
> ...


7 days for the first round of invitations in the new Australian Financial Year! And really hoping that the SOL will be published for public consumption on 1st July! The anxiety is peaking!:attention::attention::attention:


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi All, 

Submitted EOI with 65 points Developer programmer on May 31st. 

Hoping that 2613 is not flagged and awaiting invite at the earliest.


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I have submitted my EOI on 25 June 2015 with 65 points 221111. I just want to ensure if the 60 pointers who submitted their EOI way before will be given priority over 65 pointers? How does it actually work and do you see my chances of getting an invite for 6th July. I am in a critical situation and will get my visa expired on 3rd of August. 

Thank you.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

Jovirush said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 25 June 2015 with 65 points 221111. I just want to ensure if the 60 pointers who submitted their EOI way before will be given priority over 65 pointers? How does it actually work and do you see my chances of getting an invite for 6th July. I am in a critical situation and will get my visa expired on 3rd of August.
> 
> Thank you.


65 pointers are served in priority before 60 pointers, whatever is the submission date.
You have good chances.

Good Luck.


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> 65 pointers are served in priority before 60 pointers, whatever is the submission date.
> You have good chances.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thank you Cobalt; at least your post gave me a ray of hope.


----------



## mdesilva (Mar 9, 2014)

I also lodge EOI and got 65 points under 2613. I have few question to be clarified.

1. By which month would I get the invitation (July or August)? I meant the probability by past experience.

2. Is it a good idea to apply for PCC before getting the invitation ?

3. What is the exact IELTS score required for spouse, as I know overall 4.5, and I came across some links which says 4.5 minimum each band ?

4. There is a mis-match in job title between payslips and work experience letter given by the one of the companies I have worked for. I have not claimed points for that experience, but ACS has offset 2 years for that and hence they have given points for all the years from the date of completion of my degree. Will that be a big issue, should I asked that company to issue payslips with the correct title ?

Please advise, thanks in advance.


----------



## birju_aussie (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm through with Skill Assessment(261111 ICT Business Analyst) and PTE-A. I'll be eligible for 60 points now. Any idea how much time will it take to get the Invite if I submit the EOI now?


----------



## Deepak yr (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I have applied for the EOI(for 189) on 31 March 2015 with 60 points for occupation 261313 and also had applied for another seperate EOI for 190 NSW on 22 May 2015 with 65 points for which I got an invite for nomination on 17th June and I applied it today by paying 300 AUD. 

1.Can I expect to get an invitation for PR 189 in the next EOI round i.e. 6 JULY 2015.? 
2.Does the nomiantion submission for 190 subclass affects the selection of 189 invite?
3.When Can I expect the visa invite for 190 subclass for NSW. Will it take more time then 189 ?


Skilled - Subclass 189 AND 190 | Software Engineer - 261313

March 2014 - Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Application Submitted
30/05/2014 - ACS Outcome Positive
18/03/2015 - PTE Results (L-70, R-74, W-74, S-70 | Overall - 72)
31/03/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 point.(for 189)
22/05/2015 -EIO Submitted 65 points(for 190)
17/05/2015- Invited or invation (for 190)


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

See inline 



Deepak yr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have applied for the EOI(for 189) on 31 March 2015 with 60 points for occupation 261313 and also had applied for another seperate EOI for 190 NSW on 22 May 2015 with 65 points for which I got an invite for nomination on 17th June and I applied it today by paying 300 AUD.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread.


*261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking*





birju_aussie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm through with Skill Assessment(261111 ICT Business Analyst) and PTE-A. I'll be eligible for 60 points now. Any idea how much time will it take to get the Invite if I submit the EOI now?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - With 65 points you should be invited during 6th JULY Invitation round.


2 - No. Refer to this post to understand WHY *Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*


3 - One JUST needs *an average band score* of at least 4.5. *How can I prove I have functional English?*


4 - To be on the safer side TRY and get it corrected OR just give Self Declaration stating this discrepancy in job title in payslips and work experience letter.





mdesilva said:


> I also lodge EOI and got 65 points under 2613. I have few question to be clarified.
> 
> 1. By which month would I get the invitation (July or August)? I meant the probability by past experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdesilva (Mar 9, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - With 65 points you should be invited during 6th JULY Invitation round.
> 
> 
> 2 - No. Refer to this post to understand WHY *Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## mdesilva (Mar 9, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - With 65 points you should be invited during 6th JULY Invitation round.
> 
> 
> 2 - No. Refer to this post to understand WHY *Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*
> ...



For point 4, What kind of declaration ? letter from the company stating that both titles are equal ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you can arrange a letter from your Employer THEN a Self Declaration won't be needed.





mdesilva said:


> For point 4, What kind of declaration ? letter from the company stating that both titles are equal ?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Can this flash message ease out a lot of anxious souls? - Seen on the immi.gov.au website: _"Planned System Outage – from 7pm Tuesday 30 June until 7am Wednesday 1 July 2015 AEST (GMT +10)". _Hoping to see the updates on the new list published by noon, 1st July!!


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you can arrange a letter from your Employer THEN a Self Declaration won't be needed.


Hi Jeeten,

A little off topic but please help to resolve this.

A lot of people from ICT whose ceiling reached last year are awaiting invitation.
My question is will all of them be considered for this round or is there any other procedure.

Because if all are considered , it leaves very little invitation for other codes.
Thanks.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great.....

I think they will be merging with the new website from tomorrow. 
So from tomorrow we may see a new website for immigration and border protection.

I had posted it yesterday in this thread. So maybe the new website has the update information on SOL and all details.

Hoping for the best.

Will not be able to sleep today. :-(



jelli-kallu said:


> Can this flash message ease out a lot of anxious souls? - Seen on the immi.gov.au website: _"Planned System Outage – from 7pm Tuesday 30 June until 7am Wednesday 1 July 2015 AEST (GMT +10)". _Hoping to see the updates on the new list published by noon, 1st July!!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> A little off topic but please help to resolve this.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, every occupation id under 189, for ex. needs to be given a fair chance. Hence, the system should ideally have an algorithm to first process, based on a limit against each occupation id. Subsequently, if there are still any remaining slots (2300 being the limit, starting 01-July-2015), initiate further processing to distribute equally amongst the remaining applications for 189 on a FIFO/highest points mode.

What makes me write this is the below statement.

_"There will be a limit on how many EOIs can be selected for skilled migration from an occupation group." _This is mentioned in the path below:

URL - SkillSelect
Go to "Expression of interest" tab and click on "Occupation Ceilings" twistie.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> In my opinion, every occupation id under 189, for ex. needs to be given a fair chance. Hence, the system should ideally have an algorithm to first process, based on a limit against each occupation id. Subsequently, if there are still any remaining slots (2300 being the limit, starting 01-July-2015), initiate further processing to distribute equally amongst the remaining applications for 189 on a FIFO/highest points mode.
> 
> What makes me write this is the below statement.
> 
> ...


Perfect.. Thank you Jelli


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Very well explained jelli-kallu!


ALL depends on how many Invites DIBP decide to allocate to following Occupations plus DIBP's skill requirement priority (In my view): 


ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants



jelli-kallu said:


> In my opinion, every occupation id under 189, for ex. needs to be given a fair chance. Hence, the system should ideally have an algorithm to first process, based on a limit against each occupation id. Subsequently, if there are still any remaining slots (2300 being the limit, starting 01-July-2015), initiate further processing to distribute equally amongst the remaining applications for 189 on a FIFO/highest points mode.
> 
> What makes me write this is the below statement.
> 
> ...





brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> A little off topic but please help to resolve this.
> 
> ...


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Is there any dependency between the general SOL and state sponsored SOL?

I was wondering if I will be able to apply for state sponsorship in case the 2613 stream gets removed from the general SOL.

Pardon me if this question was already answered in any other thread.

I am already starting to consider other options, maybe due to extreme anxiety!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Shivily,
Its perfectly normal. There are hundred's of applicants here like you who are waiting for tomorrow and thinking of other options like 190 VISA.
There should be no dependency of SOL on CSOL although removal of 2613 may see a sudden increase in the no. of invitations received by NSW for 2613 code.

So keep calm. Its just one day more. We will know everything by tomorrow morning.

Hope for the best.



shivily said:


> Is there any dependency between the general SOL and state sponsored SOL?
> 
> I was wondering if I will be able to apply for state sponsorship in case the 2613 stream gets removed from the general SOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi Shivily,
> Its perfectly normal. There are hundred's of applicants here like you who are waiting for tomorrow and thinking of other options like 190 VISA.
> There should be no dependency of SOL on CSOL although removal of 2613 may see a sudden increase in the no. of invitations received by NSW for 2613 code.
> 
> ...



Thank You sukesh123 for the quick reply


----------



## tsingh (Apr 4, 2015)

shivily said:


> Is there any dependency between the general SOL and state sponsored SOL?
> 
> I was wondering if I will be able to apply for state sponsorship in case the 2613 stream gets removed from the general SOL.
> 
> ...


It is normal, just wait for couple of days, I have a good news for you. 

Here in canberra they are moving immigration offices soon and there will be opening from 1000+ jobs in IT here.

I am pretty sure before taking any step to remove 2613, immigration will consider these things.

Goodluck.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

tsingh said:


> It is normal, just wait for couple of days, I have a good news for you.
> 
> Here in canberra they are moving immigration offices soon and there will be opening from 1000+ jobs in IT here.
> 
> ...


Thank You for your reply, tsingh 

You sure have put my mind at ease to some extent.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

I remember my school/college days,
The day before the results were due to be out. It was same. So much fear but so much hope also that will pass somehow and the happiness of scoring even the passing marks.
Big Day tomorrow.


----------



## Bennu (Jun 17, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> I remember my school/college days,
> The day before the results were due to be out. It was same. So much fear but so much hope also that will pass somehow and the happiness of scoring even the passing marks.
> Big Day tomorrow.


Yes , I hope my hubbys speculation that 2613 will be removed proves wrong and people get there invite.

So its either fireworks or mourn.

But either way this is the first step for the things to come with real difficult time in Australia in terms of economy and jobs. We have to face the difficulties and anxieties starting from this wait till we are settled with a job which sure is not gonna be easy to come by so lets make ourselves strong.

What's your say.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

I may not be that good with words but I will give you an example.

When I was in school my parents used to say..study hard son. Get in a good college then your life will be smooth. I never listened did not study hard but somehow managed to get into some college.

When I was in college my parents and relatives said. now enjoyment finished. Study hard and find a decent job. then your life will be smooth as silk.
Again did not listened. Somehow managed to finish my college got a job. Same story Was told work hard and get married. after kids your life will be smooth.
So I thought life is a constant struggle. If there were no challenges in life then you would never succeed .
I am well settled in life, my wife is working we are earning decently currently out of india on project. but later on in life I do not want to regret that I never tried.

Lets be ready to face the music. we all know finding the first job is difficult but that shouldn't stop us from trying.
Always have some backup plans ready. if you don't succeed no shame in coming back. I will come back to india if I don't succeed but at the end of the day I can proudly tell myself that I tried to achieve my dream.

Cheers




Bennu said:


> Yes , I hope my hubbys speculation that 2613 will be removed proves wrong and people get there invite.
> 
> So its either fireworks or mourn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bennu (Jun 17, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> I may not be that good with words but I will give you an example.
> 
> When I was in school my parents used to say..study hard son. Get in a good college then your life will be smooth. I never listened did not study hard but somehow managed to get into some college.
> 
> ...


Well definitely its motivation that's pushing us. May be i am pessimist on this because i already have a good job in UK and am settled for long. 

But the horrible weather here has taken toll on me and I am looking for a sunny warm developed nation plus only thing which is pulling me there is my hubby who is kind of settled.

Yeah its true many people come to OZ they try from there side some remain most leave so may be its just the engaging world out there which will never satisfy us.

Best Of Luck for your future endeavours.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Bennu and same to you.
I have been to UK and personally liked the place a lot.
But I agree the weather may be terrible sometime. Other than that its a great place to be.



Bennu said:


> Well definitely its motivation that's pushing us. May be i am pessimist on this because i already have a good job in UK and am settled for long.
> 
> But the horrible weather here has taken toll on me and I am looking for a sunny warm developed nation plus only thing which is pulling me there is my hubby who is kind of settled.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

Productivity at work is rapidly approaching zero. Most of my brain's processing power is diverted to computing if..then..else scenarios.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

From the previous post I have read, it seems that we all have the same mottivation, and probably the same reason behind our choice to move to Australia.

I really think that the SkillSelect process is really selecting only the best people and the most mottivating ones to go to Australia, whatever we are originally from.

They do not need to ask us for a mottivation letter after the process we've all been through !

My dream is to go to Australia, but my dream is to become an Australian, and I know that this permanent VISA gives us that chance.

I am close to the 0 productivity at work ;-)

I do have a one and only shot the July 6th, I will not have another shot because I turn too old ... 40 years old August 1st. Today, I have 65 points ... so ... 

Good luck all for the new life.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Good luck cobalt!

Hope you get it on July 6th


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> From the previous post I have read, it seems that we all have the same mottivation, and probably the same reason behind our choice to move to Australia.
> 
> I really think that the SkillSelect process is really selecting only the best people and the most mottivating ones to go to Australia, whatever we are originally from.
> 
> ...


Same here..i really need that invite in July
Hope we get it


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey Cobalt, Bon courage! 
Hope you will get it on 6th July.

All the best guys!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

*IMMI maintenance mode and Apollo 13!! *

I can't help but imagine our situation similar to that of the crew of Apollo 13! They are blacked-out of all communications, for the duration when they orbit the moon and slingshot back to earth's trajectory! 

The immi.gov.au systems are in maintenance mode now and we are blacked out!! Another 21 odd hours to go before we the systems come online again. And we will be sling-shotted (Pardon the grammar) into the trajectory, that will hopefully land us all in Australia!!


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> *IMMI maintenance mode and Apollo 13!! *
> 
> I can't help but imagine our situation similar to that of the crew of Apollo 13! They are blacked-out of all communications, for the duration when they orbit the moon and slingshot back to earth's trajectory!
> 
> The immi.gov.au systems are in maintenance mode now and we are blacked out!! Another 21 odd hours to go before we the systems come online again. And we will be sling-shotted (Pardon the grammar) into the trajectory, that will hopefully land us all in Australia!!


Good analogy!:heh: 
Hoping for the best!


----------



## Bennu (Jun 17, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> From the previous post I have read, it seems that we all have the same mottivation, and probably the same reason behind our choice to move to Australia.
> 
> I really think that the SkillSelect process is really selecting only the best people and the most mottivating ones to go to Australia, whatever we are originally from.
> 
> ...


Last time I heard 40 was sexy in France. You underestimate yourself Cobalt ha ha


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> I may not be that good with words but I will give you an example.
> 
> When I was in school my parents used to say..study hard son. Get in a good college then your life will be smooth. I never listened did not study hard but somehow managed to get into some college.
> 
> ...


At least, It would be a good story to share with our grand children some day, right? 

Best of luck to everyone, hope you get what you have wished for.


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys,
New financial year has just started in Australia, lets hop e that the categories like 2613 and 2611 stays this year too


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

I have just checked, the new system is now under the name "*border*".
Here goes the link to the new skill select website:
SkillSelect


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

Talha_ said:


> I have just checked, the new system is now under the name "*border*".
> Here goes the link to the new skill select website:
> SkillSelect


Yes, the website is new, but information is not updated yet.
we need to wait 1 day.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Guyz,
Good news SOL has been release and it is positive for 261313.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Guyz,
> Good news SOL has been release and it is positive for 261313.


Great!

Could you please share the link?

Thanks.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Guyz,
> Good news SOL has been release and it is positive for 261313.


That is what I wanted to say ...
the SOL list is certainly not updated yet.

We need to wait.

the Link : http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

sorry I am unable to post the link as I am new member. But seniors should confirm if this is updated information.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> sorry I am unable to post the link as I am new member. But seniors should confirm if this is updated information.


Below is all I can see at the moment. Not sure if this is an updated version.

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ha ha ha
I am sooo happyyy 
Assistant Minister - Skilled occupation list updated


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

I have got this information from some other thread.

"
The Assistant Minister for Immigration and Border Protection announced the 2015-16 SOL through her blog.

Assistant Minister - Skilled occupation list updated

Under her blog, only urban and regional planners, dentists and dental specialists have been removed in the coming financial year. 

Also, panelbeaters and cabinet makers will be added in the updated SOL. "


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> I have got this information from some other thread.
> 
> "
> The Assistant Minister for Immigration and Border Protection announced the 2015-16 SOL through her blog.
> ...



So based on this data the current SOL list on the Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection (Skilled Occupations List (SOL)) has not been updated. I can see the Dentist 252312 & Dental Specialist 252311 still being there.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

here is the SOL list..

http://files.ctctcdn.com/066c6388101/86aed2f0-eaae-4906-ab0b-72813d37c7c5.pdf


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Excellent. Thanks for the link. So guys (261313) You can relax now.


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

..and the world breathed a collective sigh of relief. One milestone reached..others await. :drama:


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> here is the SOL list..
> 
> http://files.ctctcdn.com/066c6388101/86aed2f0-eaae-4906-ab0b-72813d37c7c5.pdf


But Dentists and Dentists Specialists are still there..Am i missing something here?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> But Dentists and Dentists Specialists are still there..Am i missing something here?



But only in the CSOL list, is what I can see.

isn't it?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

shivily said:


> But only in the CSOL list, is what I can see.
> 
> isn't it?


I am referring to the pdf provided some posts back by R.P.G.
Is it CSOl or SOL???


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> I am referring to the pdf provided some posts back by R.P.G.
> Is it CSOl or SOL???



Both the info is there classified under multiple schedules.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

shivily said:


> Both the info is there classified under multiple schedules.


Oops!! My Bad..i overlooked the schedule

Yay!!!! ANd now i m relieved..Cheers mate and all the best


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Oops!! My Bad..i overlooked the schedule
> 
> Yay!!!! ANd now i m relieved..Cheers mate and all the best



So am I!!!!

Good luck to you too


----------



## sweiss (Mar 21, 2015)

I applied my EOI on Jun 26, with 65 points for 2613.

As far as I know, it won't be removed, since it's not in the flagged list anymore, and, besides, both NSW and VIC have it in their SOLs.

The question is HOW MANY places they are reserving for 2613. They might make fewer places available for the new program, and then, probably, the real cut "score" will be something like 65 points, since they are inviting ICT people in a pro-rata basis...

From what I learned, the new program for 2015-16 will be announced tomorrow. Let's keep an eye on the Immigration website.

If any of you guys get an invitation in this round, please let us know..


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Guys ... just curious ... is this the new SOL?

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

We ALL are asking the same question .


We will have to wait until tomorrow for some news.





SqOats said:


> Guys ... just curious ... is this the new SOL?
> 
> Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

THanks Jeetan. Guess i missed the other thread out of excitement. Just found out 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/792650-sol-2015-16-released.html


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

here is the link to the updated SOL

https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059

261313 is in there....whew!!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ausdream189 said:


> here is the link to the updated SOL
> 
> https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059
> 
> 261313 is in there....whew!!


it will be interesting to see new quota levels. This might impact cutoff points for 189. Any substaintial cut in quota will increase the cutoff of 2613 to 65 points.


----------



## mdesilva (Mar 9, 2014)

I submitted my EOI on 13th June and my DOB is on 17th June 1983. By 17/06/2015 I completed 32, but it has not reduced my points still.
I had 65 points when I submitted EOI and it is still the same. 

Isn't that suppose to reduce 5 points after completing 32 ?
Would that be a problem when CO assess the points?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> it will be interesting to see new quota levels. This might impact cutoff points for 189. Any substaintial cut in quota will increase the cutoff of 2613 to 65 points.


Why do you think that there will be substantial cut in quota? 

Do you get this info from any official source?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Silva,
the points are awarded for age 25–32 years
so as long as you are 32 Years your points will not be reduced.

the next bracket starts at 33-39
So as long as you are 32 years 11 months and 29 days you should be ok.

the day you complete 33 your points will decrease automatically.

So don't worry.



mdesilva said:


> I submitted my EOI on 13th June and my DOB is on 17th June 1983. By 17/06/2015 I completed 32, but it has not reduced my points still.
> I had 65 points when I submitted EOI and it is still the same.
> 
> Isn't that suppose to reduce 5 points after completing 32 ?
> Would that be a problem when CO assess the points?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

My Dad always said,
Half knowledge is dangerous. So as long nothing is official everything is a rumour.
and don't believe in rumors.

We have waited for so many days....no harm in waiting for a few more days.
everything will be clear. 

Cheers




shivily said:


> Why do you think that there will be substantial cut in quota?
> 
> Do you get this info from any official source?


----------



## mdesilva (Mar 9, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> hi Silva,
> the points are awarded for age 25–32 years
> so as long as you are 32 Years your points will not be reduced.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot :fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

when exactly they would start sending e-mails for Jul 6th round? midnight?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Invitation Time* - *07:30 pm IST on 5th July 2015*


(You may expect your *EOI status to change almost immediately* to INVITED from SUBMITTED *OR* between 07:30 pm to 08:00 pm in-case of delay)


If you are invited to apply for a visa you will also receive an invitation email from SkillSelect.

(_In FEW instances it has been observed THAT There can be a DELAY of about 1 day or so in receiving this email_).




ausdream189 said:


> when exactly they would start sending e-mails for Jul 6th round? midnight?


----------



## Bennu (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey Folks Congrats the 2613 stays . Thank god.

I am having little off the topic question here, hope you guys have some solution.

I had applied for the 309 spouse just in the worst case 2613 is removed , and in parallel have applied for 189 with 70 points. I have been assigned a CO in 309 case and am pretty sure of getting the visa by end of the month and now i am equally sure of getting the invite from ACS.

Was wondering what should I do. Problem is 309 though having all work rights is provisional and I personally know my UK friend who struggled to get the job ( she is in same field as me basically developer ) and her reason was the provisional nature of the visa being major hindrance. My firm was about to post me to Sydney office but they are having bad time in down under and are making around 300 permanent IT resources redundant this month and its unlikely that i am gonna get the posting in near future, and going on 309 would be the big low career point for me as I am not used to sitting home.Though my Hubby is saying me not to worry much (looks like he wants all the cooking/chores to be done by me  ).

So summing up whats your say??? (though i am pretty sure even a PR is no way a guarantee of a job  but at least i could apply confidently in the job postings over there)
Cheers and congrats to all the good people out here...


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Invitation Time* - *07:30 pm IST on 5th July 2015*
> 
> 
> (You may expect your *EOI status to change almost immediately* to INVITED from SUBMITTED *OR* between 07:30 pm to 08:00 pm in-case of delay)
> ...



Cool Jeetan for putting up as a News Headline similar to a daily paper  I have submitted my EOI on 26th March with 60 points for 2613...Hope I should be the closest one who is going to get the Invite..as I missed by 2 days margin in the month of March Invitation round.

Wish all the best to everyone here 

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Folks,

EOI cieling has been updated for 2015-16

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5364	0


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

GooD news Everyone...

So this lays to rest all the rumors and what not..... The ceiling list has been updated.
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 5364 

So they have increased the limit from last year. What a relief. All the best guys for sunday.



bharathjangam said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> EOI cieling has been updated for 2015-16
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5364	0


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Any idea for 2611, how many would be selected based on pro-rate in 6th July.

If I take 12 months to prorate 1536, it comes at around 128


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 28th Apr'15 for ICT Business Analyst with 60points. Can someone please advise me what are my chances of getting an invite this July

Regards,

Mansi Khanna


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi kamy,
I Don't think it works that way. I personally tried calculating on those terms before the ceiling was reached for 2613 and I was disappointed.
How many invitations are sent are decided by the DIBP before each round.



kamy58 said:


> Any idea for 2611, how many would be selected based on pro-rate in 6th July.
> 
> If I take 12 months to prorate 1536, it comes at around 128


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Waiting eagerly
261313 - 60 points


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi kamy,
> I Don't think it works that way. I personally tried calculating on those terms before the ceiling was reached for 2613 and I was disappointed.
> How many invitations are sent are decided by the DIBP before each round.


hmm, so there is no clear logic for averaging. Hope that works in my favour and have more 2611 invitations in July my points will be reduced in August to 55 for age change


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

REFER my following post (and the interlinked post) and ascertain your chances accordingly.


*ICT Business and System analysts*





mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 28th Apr'15 for ICT Business Analyst with 60points. Can someone please advise me what are my chances of getting an invite this July
> 
> ...


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello Seniors,

I am extremely tensed now after the new occupation ceiling update. They have almost cut the Accountants (221111) ceiling to half. 

I have applied for my EOI with 65 points (221111) on 25 June 2015. My visa is expiring on 3 August and as I mentioned in my posts previously, I do not have any hope but 6th July invitation. Some of the seniors here gave me hope that I may end up getting an invitation and I was happy but this quota cut off has made me extremely nervous again. 

Seniors, please give your valuable inputs on my situation as you people certainly know better than me. 

Thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view:* There is a backlog of less then 2 months before your application is piked up.


As the cut-off for *points score 65* during last FY was *28 April 2015 3.21 pm*. You still have a fair chance of being invited in July.


Hope THAT there aren't many 60+ pointers ahead of you in queue prior to 6th July invitation round.



Jovirush said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I am extremely tensed now after the new occupation ceiling update. They have almost cut the Accountants (221111) ceiling to half.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Jovirush said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I am extremely tensed now after the new occupation ceiling update. They have almost cut the Accountants (221111) ceiling to half.
> 
> ...


There are applicants before you from 2 days of April, the entire month of May, and 25 days of June. We don't know how many of those are with 65 and above points. Say x. Then there would be applicants from 25-June until the last minute (05'th July) with 70 or more points . You have a chance only if these x+y do not exceed the allocated invitations for Accountants in July. Also to note that since the occupation saw a 54% cut in the ceiling value, IMO, the number of positions to be invited per round for this occupation would also be reduced by an equal amount. If you miss the July round, it would be by a small fraction, and this 54% reduction makes me feel that there is a good possibility that you might miss. Hope for the best though, as 65 is a good score to have, but do prepare for the worst.


----------



## sami979 (Jul 3, 2015)

hello all,

submitted EOI 60 points on 19 May 2015, Accountant 22111, visa SC 189

I know its a long shot (specially after the big cut for accountants!) but still hoping for an invite in July or August


----------



## sweiss (Mar 21, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> EOI cieling has been updated for 2015-16
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5364	0


Hello bharathjangam,

Where did you find that information?

UPDATE:

Nevermind, I just found it in the SkillSelect website...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

In 36 hours or less, we'll have the results from the 6th July 2015 round!! All the best everyone!!!


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys,
I have a question.

I submitted my EOI on 11th june 2015 for 190 nsw with 60 points including 5 points for the state sponsorship. Now that the new fiscal year has started,
there will be fresh applications. So, if someone with 60+ points applies in the new fiscal year, would they be ranked above me ?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy. Saturday guys. Just 2 more days to go. Have a happy weekend. 
All he best to everyone.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't really know about 190 but for 189 it is such. A65 pointer will always be ranked higher than a 60 pointer. Means if a 65 pointer submitted an application on the last day before the day of invitations he will have a higher rank. 
For 190 also states would first call higher ranked people. I read somewhere that follow the DIBP rules I.e first higher ranked people second criteria is ielts score then the date of lodging. 



Akon said:


> Hello guys,
> I have a question.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 11th june 2015 for 190 nsw with 60 points including 5 points for the state sponsorship. Now that the new fiscal year has started,
> there will be fresh applications. So, if someone with 60+ points applies in the new fiscal year, would they be ranked above me ?


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> There are applicants before you from 2 days of April, the entire month of May, and 25 days of June. We don't know how many of those are with 65 and above points. Say x. Then there would be applicants from 25-June until the last minute (05'th July) with 70 or more points . You have a chance only if these x+y do not exceed the allocated invitations for Accountants in July. Also to note that since the occupation saw a 54% cut in the ceiling value, IMO, the number of positions to be invited per round for this occupation would also be reduced by an equal amount. If you miss the July round, it would be by a small fraction, and this 54% reduction makes me feel that there is a good possibility that you might miss. Hope for the best though, as 65 is a good score to have, but do prepare for the worst.


Thank you Keeda for your in depth analysis of my situation and as you said, I must prepare myself for the worst. I have applied for 190 as a back up too with 70 points for NSW. As per my little knowledge, you will be first invited by the state and then after submission of all the documents within 14 days, will get an invitation from EOI? When I was applying for 190, it asked me if I want to apply a place other than Capital cities of NSW and I said NO. Do you think if i say yes to it will make my chances of getting an invite brighter? 

Another question is, do the invitation keep coming the whole day on 6th July. I mean should I keep on waiting for the invite till the end of 6th July?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Jovirush said:


> Thank you Keeda for your in depth analysis of my situation and as you said, I must prepare myself for the worst. I have applied for 190 as a back up too with 70 points for NSW. As per my little knowledge, you will be first invited by the state and then after submission of all the documents within 14 days, will get an invitation from EOI? When I was applying for 190, it asked me if I want to apply a place other than Capital cities of NSW and I said NO. Do you think if i say yes to it will make my chances of getting an invite brighter?
> 
> Another question is, do the invitation keep coming the whole day on 6th July. I mean should I keep on waiting for the invite till the end of 6th July?


Unfortunately, I don't have any idea about the 190/ NSW process, so I cannot answer regarding your "capital cities" related query.

As for the invitation:
- 190 invites can happen anytime and not necessarily on 06-July.
- 189 invites is an automated process (does not have any human intervention) and they start to roll out dot at 00:00 Canberra time- i.e. 19:30 IST. The entire process should not take more than 30 or so minutes. So, if your online EOI status does not change to INVITED by 20:00 IST, then it is almost certain that you have not been invited on that day. The invitation is followed up by an email too, but by nature, or maybe by the system design, the emails may arrive a little later. Therefore the best and quickest way to know if you are invited is to check online.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

24 hours to go!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Next Steps.......It Goes On and On and on.......on and oooooooon*


Tomorrow by this time ALL involved will be relieved of some tension !


AFTER the invitation reality sinks in ALL will again be thinking of the next step - VISA application :juggle::juggle:.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

*All the best!*



Jeeten#80 said:


> Tomorrow by this time ALL involved will be relieved of some tension !
> 
> 
> AFTER the invitation reality sinks in ALL will again be thinking of the next step - VISA application :juggle::juggle:.


True... Cheers man! All the very best to everyone!


----------



## miraclearies (Jul 5, 2015)

Fingers crossed for everyone here. My EOI was submitted on the 25th of May. I'm hoping that I'll get this round. I've missed out on a working opportunity because I assumed I'll get it on the last invitation date.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

*OK, less than 12 hours and counting. (Very impatiently!!!!)*


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't wait for time to struck 12 am. Feels like Cinderella. After 12 the feelings gonna change.


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

Well i guess it says 12 pm.....so there are 27 hours left guys😊


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Yogi,
Where does it say 12 pm. Every month the round happens at 12 am midnight. the process is automatic.
I am not aware that if there is any change in rounds timing. If it is such then supposed to wait another 24 hours.
but please provide the link where you can see that.



Bk Yogi said:


> Well i guess it says 12 pm.....so there are 27 hours left guys&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> Can't wait for time to struck 12 am. Feels like Cinderella. After 12 the feelings gonna change.


+1


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Bk Yogi said:


> Well i guess it says 12 pm.....so there are 27 hours left guys?de0a



It is 12am Canberra time, on the designated day (6th July 2015, in our case) that the EOI automated process kicks off. Where did you read it as 12pm? Can you furnish the link where you read this, please?


----------



## Rania. (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this...I have submitted my EOI on 24 June 2015 with 65 pts for 2211. I know that there is already 2 months back log for accountants....Do I have good chances of getting the invite tonight?

Regards,
Rania


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF there aren't many 65 and 65+ pointers ahead of you in queue THEN you have very good chance of being invited tonight.


*||| All The Best |||*




Rania. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this...I have submitted my EOI on 24 June 2015 with 65 pts for 2211. I know that there is already 2 months back log for accountants....Do I have good chances of getting the invite tonight?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Tick Tick........ Tick Tick......*


*||| 5 Hours To Go |||


||| All The Best to ALL Involved |||*


----------



## Rania. (Jul 5, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF there aren't many 65 and 65+ pointers ahead of you in queue THEN you have very good chance of being invited tonight.
> 
> 
> *||| All The Best |||*



Thank you Jeeten- I have another question that is confusing me. I initially submitted my EOI with 65 pts on 20 April, received an invite, ignored it until it expired as I needed to correct skills assessment date and submitted an updated EOI with 65 pts on 24 June (after Invitation to apply has expired). Now I have date of effect 20 April 2015- Date submitted 20 April 2015, but when I open the EOI PDF I see date of submission 24 June 2015. 

Which date affects the EOI ranking?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Wish all very best of luck .
EOI submitted *16th May 2015 with 60* pt. for SE


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

EOI *Date of Effect* is considered for Invitations. 


After you login into your SkillSelect account, on the homepage this DATE is displayed against THAT Visa subclass. 



Rania. said:


> Thank you Jeeten- I have another question that is confusing me. I initially submitted my EOI with 65 pts on 20 April, received an invite, ignored it until it expired as I needed to correct skills assessment date and submitted an updated EOI with 65 pts on 24 June (after Invitation to apply has expired). Now I have date of effect 20 April 2015- Date submitted 20 April 2015, but when I open the EOI PDF I see date of submission 24 June 2015.
> 
> Which date affects the EOI ranking?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Just submitted my EOI today. 
I dont think there will be chances for my invitations. 

Anyways, all the best to people who have chances. 

Cheers people


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

wish you all the best all of you , i remember that invitation day
it's the green flag to start your journey 
best of luck 
for all


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| 5 Hours To Go |||
> 
> 
> ||| All The Best to ALL Involved |||*


:fingerscrossed:I have been waiting since March30...the day of my submission..hope to get it today.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Just submitted my EOI today.
> I dont think there will be chances for my invitations.
> 
> Anyways, all the best to people who have chances.
> ...


Just a little curious. You got 90 in PTE i-e 20 points and you still have 60 points? Even without experience your score should be 65. Is it the age, but then you should have exp. Only possibility is that its not relevant.

Anyway, Goodluck for the invite.


----------



## jc007_ak47 (Jul 5, 2015)

Dear All,

I have submitted my EOI for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer for NSW on 16th June 2015 with 55+5 points.

My PTE Score was:

L: 70
R: 56
S: 73
W: 68

Overall: 64

Please suggest in case I have chances to get the invitation on 6th July 2015 (tomorrow).

Regards,
Jc


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

jc007_ak47 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer for NSW on 16th June 2015 with 55+5 points.
> 
> ...


These invitation rounds are for subclass 189 and 489.
NSW nomination was open till 30th June, I'm not sure they are still doing the nominations but you should check directly with NSW if your application is pending for decision.


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

jc007_ak47 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer for NSW on 16th June 2015 with 55+5 points.
> 
> ...


The invitation round on July 6 is only for subclass 189 and 489.State sponsorship nomination will be dependent on that particular state's open positions and other factors.


----------



## jc007_ak47 (Jul 5, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> These invitation rounds are for subclass 189 and 489.
> NSW nomination was open till 30th June, I'm not sure they are still doing the nominations but you should check directly with NSW if your application is pending for decision.


Any email id where I can contact them?


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

jc007_ak47 said:


> Any email id where I can contact them?


I don't think sne of my friends also applied for SS(190) NSW and waited for 1 month to get an invitation.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

jc007_ak47 said:


> Any email id where I can contact them?


[email protected]


----------



## jc007_ak47 (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks all


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*These invitation rounds are ONLY for:*

* Skilled – Independent (subclass 189)

* Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489)

********************************************************

*WHEREAS NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.



> *NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:*
> 
> * a candidate's DIBP points score
> * then their English ability and then
> ...


There is no point in contacting THEM, you will get a generic response.




jc007_ak47 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer for NSW on 16th June 2015 with 55+5 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

All the best guys as we have only few more hours to go!!!


----------



## akat13 (Jul 5, 2015)

*EOI submitted on 3rd July 2015 with 65 points??*



sktan said:


> Personally I think you have a very high chance of getting invited in August but a slim chance for July.


What do you think, If I have submitted EOI in 3rd July 2015with 65 points, will I get invite on 6th July 2015?? I have applied under application programmer..

Pls advise??
Thanks in advance, AshK


----------



## jc007_ak47 (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks all for the information. Will wait for positive results from them.


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

Half of India is probably watching this thread or skillselect site closely.. Its more tense than a cricket match!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IDEALLY with 65 points you should be INVITED tonight.





akat13 said:


> What do you think, If I have submitted EOI on 3rd July 2015with 65 points, will I get invite on 6th July 2015?? I have applied under application programmer..189 subclass??
> 
> Pls advise??
> Thanks in advance, AshK


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*No point in asking the same question* 3 times back to back in the same thread.


Once people read it they will reply. Kindly refrain from spamming the thread with the same question.


Have some patience.




akat13 said:


> What do you think, If I have submitted EOI in 3rd July 2015with 65 points, will I get invite on 6th July 2015?? I have applied under application programmer..
> 
> Pls advise??
> Thanks in advance, AshK





akat13 said:


> What do you think, If I have submitted EOI on 3rd July 2015with 65 points, will I get invite on 6th July 2015?? I have applied under application programmer..189 subclass??
> 
> Pls advise??
> Thanks in advance, AshK





akat13 said:


> What do you think, If I have submitted EOI on 3rd July 2015with 65 points, will I get invite on 6th July 2015?? I have applied under application programmer..189 subclass??
> 
> Pls advise??
> Thanks in advance, AshK


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *No point in asking the same question* 3 times back to back in the same thread.
> 
> 
> Once people read it they will reply. Kindly refrain from spamming the thread with the same question.
> ...


Yes please!! "akat13", do refrain from asking the same question on multiple threads as well! There are quite a few members who are extremely responsive to questions posted. You just need to give it a little time!


----------



## akat13 (Jul 5, 2015)

at what time results will get out? any clue?? IST time..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Invitation process and cut offs

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.





akat13 said:


> but I have filled EOI on 3rd July 2015.. couple of days back? what do you think now?? and whats the criteria on invite?? Thanks Akat


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,
Though only few hours left for roll out of 6th July invitations...but whats your view... with 60 points in 2613... what could be the EOI cut off date...April 30th ?



Jeeten#80 said:


> Invitation process and cut offs
> 
> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Akat bhai,
What do you want us to do. come to your house and tell you personally that you have a good chance of being invited today.
I understand your anxiousness as we all are in the same boat as you.
Instead of spamming the threads I suggest you to first to do a basic research on the forum.
Have patience its just one hour remaining now.
We all will know for sure what is the outcome when the results are out.



akat13 said:


> but I have filled EOI on 3rd July 2015.. couple of days back? what do you think now?? and whats the criteria on invite?? Thanks Akat


----------



## akat13 (Jul 5, 2015)

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> Though only few hours left for roll out of 6th July invitations...but whats your view... with 60 points in 2613... what could be the EOI cut off date...April 30th ?


Thanks Jeeten for your reply.. if you can let me know timings of result tonight?? looks like you have got experience around??


----------



## akat13 (Jul 5, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi Akat bhai,
> What do you want us to do. come to your house and tell you personally that you have a good chance of being invited today.
> I understand your anxiousness as we all are in the same boat as you.
> Instead of spamming the threads I suggest you to first to do a basic research on the forum.
> ...


lol Sukesh bhai..so are so generous.. its good that to step down to my house.. lets have a mug of alcohol and can discuss then


----------



## devesh2434 (Jul 5, 2015)

Friends,

I am planning to apply for PR in Australia.
I IT graduate(2002-2006) and have relevant experience of 5 years in IT from 2006-2011 and JD's closely related to 261311(SOL).
Afterwards I had switched the domain and get shifted to Govt sector with not aligning JD's and working till now.
Since I have switched the domain in past, well I am eligible to apply or not.

Thanks


----------



## wolverine79 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi,
Is there any update on the cap release for Subclass 189? I am waiting for 262113 ICT Systems Administrator. I have 65 points. Is there any whatsapp group to get notified in case the positions are released?
Regards


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi akat ,
Lol I prefer JD arty:
Be ready with my drink as you will definitely get an invite tonight.

Just have some patience. 



akat13 said:


> lol Sukesh bhai..so are so generous.. its good that to step down to my house.. lets have a mug of alcohol and can discuss then


----------



## akat13 (Jul 5, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi akat ,
> Lol I prefer JD arty:
> Be ready with my drink as you will definitely get an invite tonight.
> 
> Just have some patience.


cheers thx mate.. in that event it will be blue label..


----------



## jc007_ak47 (Jul 5, 2015)

Dear All,

I have another small query.

In case I want to claim partner's skill points then what would be minimum experience required for the partner to have a positive skill assessment.

Regards,
Jc


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

devesh2434 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for PR in Australia.
> I IT graduate(2002-2006) and have relevant experience of 5 years in IT from 2006-2011 and JD's closely related to 261311(SOL).
> ...


There are many other threads on expatforum for details you are looking for, this thread is only tracking for results which are supposed to be announced today on 6th July(AEST), 2015


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

*Humble request for those who get invitations tonight/tomorrow.*
Could you please come back to this thread and announce it here so that, we can keep assessing our possibilities if we dont get it this time ......
Thanks and all the best!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

30 mins to go!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

07:30 pm IST.

Check your EOI status between 07:30 pm to 08:00 pm IST.


Another 27 minutes to go.




akat13 said:


> Thanks Jeeten for your reply.. if you can let me know timings of result tonight?? looks like you have got experience around??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Very difficult to speculate the Cut off date for the first round.

I would love it if its April 30th.

IDEALLY it might be anywhere between 1st and 10th April :fingerscrossed:.




saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> Though only few hours left for roll out of 6th July invitations...but whats your view... with 60 points in 2613... what could be the EOI cut off date...April 30th ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Minimum 2 years of experience IF partners Degree is assessed as ICT Major - Closely related to the nominated occupation.





jc007_ak47 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have another small query.
> 
> ...


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Please refer to SkillSelect Under Occupation ceiling.

Search your application on https://www.anzscosearch.com/ and check whether it is under 189 or 190




wolverine79 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any update on the cap release for Subclass 189? I am waiting for 262113 ICT Systems Administrator. I have 65 points. Is there any whatsapp group to get notified in case the positions are released?
> Regards


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jc007_ak47 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have another small query.
> 
> ...


Depends on which occupation it is and who assesses it. Check which assessing authority applies to your partner's occupation here: *Skilled Occupations List (SOL)* Visit their website and check the requirements.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Five minutes to go. Hope all are logged in to check their EOI status. Please post here and make sure your signatures are updated so that we can know the points vs cut-off dates.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

All the best guy's.

Last 5 minutes. I hope everyone of us receives an invite today.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

3 more minutes and it's going to rain invites!!!


----------



## sami979 (Jul 3, 2015)

I cant login to Skillselect!!
anybody else?


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Best of Luck all. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: here we go... who's first?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sami979 said:


> I cant login to Skillselect!!
> anybody else?


Mate, hope you know they moved from immi.gov.au

Make sure popups are not blocked, and use this link: SkillSelect


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Its still showing submitted. Anybody receive an invite.....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Same here......any update guys?




sukesh123 said:


> Its still showing submitted. Anybody receive an invite.....


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Same here......any update guys?


Same here too


----------



## sami979 (Jul 3, 2015)

yep, i was was using the old website
its working now thanks mate


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> Its still showing submitted. Anybody receive an invite.....


Same here, its still only "Submitted"


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Aye... WTH... I just logged in to skillselect to check sami979's issue. I have paid up and have invoice with "payment successful" I can login to my visa application and upload documents, etc, but, but, but...my EOI is still SUBMITTED.

Is this normal?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Aye... WTH... I paid up and have invoice with "payment successful" I can login to my visa application and upload documents, etc, but, but, but...my EOI is still SUBMITTED.
> 
> Is this normal?


What??  You were already invited, weren't you???


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Still SUBMITTED (Not sure though if it should change for me - EOI submitted 60pt. on 16th May 2015)


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Someone on one of the threads had mentioned that the time is 12 pm.
I hope it is not true.....


----------



## yogesh2918 (Feb 6, 2015)

Nothing yet ... Submitted my EOI 17 March with 65 points in business analyst


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my View!*


May be just a system error.

You are good.




KeeDa said:


> Aye... WTH... I paid up and have invoice with "payment successful" I can login to my visa application and upload documents, etc, but, but, but...my EOI is still SUBMITTED.
> 
> Is this normal?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

My status changed to INVITED>>>>>>

Yey...........All the best guys....


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

My EOI says INVITED.... Yipee


----------



## Xainta (Jun 7, 2015)

I got it just now . My occp id is networks and my eoi date is 3 June 2015 with 60 points


----------



## justaguy79 (Jun 23, 2015)

Still waiting


----------



## Ecnediser_P (Jun 5, 2015)

Invited finally. EOI submitted on 26th May


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations Sukesh ..........on expected lines.


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


sukesh123 said:


> My status changed to INVITED>>>>>>
> 
> Yey...........All the best guys....


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

My status changed to *"Invited"*!!! YAY!!


----------



## sami979 (Jul 3, 2015)

nothing yet


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Xainta said:


> I got it just now . My occp id is networks and my eoi date is 3 June 2015 with 60 points


You are with 263111 ?


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

Invited! 70 points - Date of Effect 19/06/2015


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> My status changed to INVITED>>>>>>
> 
> Yey...........All the best guys....


Woah... FIRST mate... I had told you- You would be the first esteemed member on this forum to receive the very first lucky invite in 2015-16. Mighty congratulations!!!


----------



## vistad90 (Mar 22, 2015)

Invited... 263111 60pts 189 submitted on 23march. Congrats all other mates who got invited.


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

any 60 pointers got invited for SE??


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot Jeeten,
All the best ..



Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations Sukesh ..........on expected lines.
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


----------



## Ashish_Panigrahi (Jun 8, 2015)

*Got the invite guys...*

Hi Guys....
I got my status changed to INVITED.:second:
MY EOI was 65 points and I filed it on 12th June..



All the very best guys....

===================================

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
----------------------------------------------------------------
11/11/2014 - ACS Outcome
10/06/2015 - PTE Results (L-85, R-86, W-80, S-90 | Overall - 86(20 points)
12/06/2015 - EOI Submitted 65 pts.
27/06/2015 - PCC Completed for Aus, UK and India
----------------------------------------------------------------
Next Steps
06/07/2015 - Invite | 
XX/08/2015 - App. submitted
XX/09/2015 - Health | Documents uploaded
XX/10/2015 - Visa Grant
----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## yogesh2918 (Feb 6, 2015)

Got my invite


----------



## justaguy79 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeppee , I got Invite Just Now .


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Same here......any update guys?


Guys,

Just received an invite with 65 points. ANZSCO Code 261311


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Are these invitations for 189 only ?


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> My status changed to *"Invited"*!!! YAY!!


Do I still wait or does it mean I did not get it this time. Mine is still submitted.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

*It's raining invites!!!!!!*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Points score, EOI Date of Effect and Occupation ID please?





justaguy79 said:


> Yeppee , I got Invite Just Now .


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot Keeda,
Thanks for your wishes. Getting this without any agents help brings more joy and it would not have been possible without people like you and jeeten.




KeeDa said:


> Woah... FIRST mate... I had told you- You would be the first esteemed member on this forum to receive the very first lucky invite in 2015-16. Mighty congratulations!!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> What??  You were already invited, weren't you???


Hell yeah. I sure was. I mean I still am. I can login to my immi account and see my visa application under processing.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Congratulation to all. Looks like today it is for > 60


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeeten and sdcard- any updates from your side? I think sdcard's date of effect was 26-March with 60 points- just 3 days old into the backlog.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Invite Email after EOI Status change to INVITED?*


Guys, Have you received Invite email as well from SkillSelect?


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

Any invitation for Accountants (221111)? Should I wait more it does it mean my hope for July 6th invitation is now gone. It is still submitted?


----------



## akat13 (Jul 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Woah... FIRST mate... I had told you- You would be the first esteemed member on this forum to receive the very first lucky invite in 2015-16. Mighty congratulations!!!


Not yet invited on 65.. any clue.. EOI submission date 3rd July 2015?? any clue??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Congratulation to all. Looks like today it is for > 60


Mate, please update your signature if you can. Thanks.


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

Congratulations Guys!. I am excited too.. Got my invite also.
15/06/2015 - EOI effect - 65pts


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Jeeten,
No invitation email.
Just can see the status changed to Invited. And on home page it shows the buttion APPLY VISA



Jeeten#80 said:


> Guys, Have you received Invite email as well from SkillSelect?


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

bl_blitz said:


> Congratulations Guys!. I am excited too.. Got my invite also.
> 15/06/2015 - EOI effect - 65pts


Whats your code please?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

At this point no update.




KeeDa said:


> Jeeten and sdcard- any updates from your side? I think sdcard's date of effect was 26-March with 60 points- just 3 days old into the backlog.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> Thanks a lot Keeda,
> Thanks for your wishes. Getting this without any agents help brings more joy and it would not have been possible without people like you and jeeten.


Very true!! The contributions from KeeDa, Jeeten, and so many others is invaluable!!


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Are these invitations are just for 189 or 190 as well ?


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi Jeeten,
> No invitation email.
> Just can see the status changed to Invited. And on home page it shows the buttion APPLY VISA


Just got the email...


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

All invited -Please post your Points score, EOI Date of Effect and Occupation ID


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

All the best guys for your next steps... 60 pointers like me will need to wait for August... 

Cheers.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Update..
Got an email just now....

Dear Sukesh

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application 

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
http://www.skillselect.gov.au/


----------



## sami979 (Jul 3, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> Congratulations Guys!. I am excited too.. Got my invite also.
> 15/06/2015 - EOI effect - 65pts


Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Guys, Have you received Invite email as well from SkillSelect?


Jeeten,

Yes, we have received an e-mail aswell.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

ONLY for 189 and 489.


Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)




Akon said:


> Are these invitations are just for 189 or 190 as well ?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Akon,
this is for 189



Akon said:


> Are these invitations are just for 189 or 190 as well ?


----------



## abindh (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi,

I submitted EOI for 60 points with date of effect as 1st April for 2613. Any chances today?

Thanks,
Aravind


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> hi Jeeten,
> No invitation email.
> Just can see the status changed to Invited. And on home page it shows the buttion APPLY VISA


Please post here when you get the email and post after how long the email came through, so that we know roughly how long it takes for the email.

Yes, go ahead and click that APPLY button and have your immi account created.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Calling 60 pointers for Occupation ID - 2613 ?*


Any *60 pointers* for *Occupation ID - 2613* having received invite today?


Please update.


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello Seniors,

Please inform if we have still not got invite, do we still have some hope to get later in the day? Or whatever the result is now will stay the same. It is 12:30 am at night here and I am wondering to go to sleep or wait more.


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

Guys dont you think its not 4 hours but 16 hours left for the SA application to open. As the website says midday ????


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Occupation ID and VISA subclass please?




abindh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted EOI for 60 points with date of effect as 1st April for 2613. Any chances today?
> 
> ...


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

Guys, can we click apply button even if we have no plan of completing it tonight?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

No invite received this time around too. Tired of waiting!!
Occupation ID is 2613


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abindh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted EOI for 60 points with date of effect as 1st April for 2613. Any chances today?
> 
> ...


If you (and all) are not able to see the status change in your online account, then unfortunately, I am sure you won't anymore as far as this round is concerned because the invitation process by now should be done sending out the invites. Only emails to those invited will be sent now.


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

congratulations for all who got invitation 

actually it didn't come to me this time 

I would like to ask who got it for 2611 ICT what is his score and when he submitted his EOI

THANKS


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaut said:


> No invite received this time around too. Tired of waiting!!


Ouch. Any news from sdcard? His was with 26-March date. Looks like nobody below 65 points invited (at least from the IT professions).

Is there anybody with 65 and not invited? Just curious to know how bad the backlog could be!


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Did anyone received invite for 261111 or 261112, please share points and effective date


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi All - Did any accountants get an invite this round ? if so, can you please post what your points were and when you submitted your EOI??

thanks


----------



## AusApplicant (Jan 2, 2013)

Just received an invite, 189, for skill category 261311.


----------



## vickygaucho (Apr 27, 2015)

*Congrats All*

Hi guys Congrats all, hope we ve been waiting from May 8 to get this good news.


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

No invite received this time around too..
Occupation ID is 2613


----------



## abindh (Apr 4, 2015)

261312 - Developer Programmer for 189 VISA. Date of effect - 1st April. 60 pts. Did not get the invite.   the status is still submitted only.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Really surprising...27 March and NOT Invited????


Cut-off hasn't even moved 5 days .


This round belongs to 60+ pointers.





Gaut said:


> No invite received this time around too. Tired of waiting!!
> Occupation ID is 2613


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Invited. Relieved now


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

This means invites are still being sent..... 

Lets give the system some time.... I think there are more invitations coming our way.



AusApplicant said:


> Just received an invite, 189, for skill category 261311.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Thanks all for your support and knowledge sharing


----------



## sunnydev (Jun 23, 2015)

Submitted EOI on 29th March with 60 points. Did not get Invite !! :confused2::confused2:


----------



## sami979 (Jul 3, 2015)

*accountants, please share*

All accountants could you pls share your status, even if you did not get invited

we applied 19 May 2016, 60 points! no invite


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Xainta said:


> I got it just now . My occp id is networks and my eoi date is 3 June 2015 with 60 points


Hey congrats man!!
i hope there is no typo in your message 
Coz this gives some hope
What was occupation code?


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

don't lose hope Guys.. everyone will get their invite in time.. let's continue waiting, we've all waited for so long so dont just stop here.

by the way, have any one clicked apply visa button? Once clicked, do we need to complete right away? Thank you


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

sami979 said:


> All accountants could you pls share your status, even if you did not get invited
> 
> we applied 19 May 2016, 60 points! no invite


I applied on 25 June wih 65 points (221111). No invite.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Exactly the same question in my mind.
im afraid to click it right now.... Can we just check now or If we click we need to complete.
Where does this forbidden door take us.




bl_blitz said:


> don't lose hope Guys.. everyone will get their invite in time.. let's continue waiting, we've all waited for so long so dont just stop here.
> 
> by the way, have any one clicked apply visa button? Once clicked, do we need to complete right away? Thank you


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I have no idea whats going on.

My EOI got INVITED and I got an email too.

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...mitted-state-even-after-paying-visa-fees.html*


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Did anyone receive Visa invite today having ICT Business/System Analyst code 2611?


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hey congrats man!!
> i hope there is no typo in your message
> Coz this gives some hope
> What was occupation code?


Hey Brisbane,

Did u get any invite?
I will only know tomorrow once I get update from my agent. 
I applied for electronics engineer on may 14 with 60 points. 

Ajay


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

Not even 5 days my submission date was 25th mar with 60 points SE



Jeeten#80 said:


> Really surprising...27 March and NOT Invited????
> 
> 
> Cut-off hasn't even moved 5 days .
> ...


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

Any 65 pointers for 2613 with EOI date after June 15 got invited? Unfortunately, I dont have access to my skillselect as I am doing it with an agent.

Points 65, occupation code 261313.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

m I guess just a system glitch. Maybe due to the transfer to the new domain....

better wait till tomorrow morning or maybe then you can check with the technical team.



KeeDa said:


> I have no idea whats going on.
> 
> My EOI got INVITED and I got an email too.
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...mitted-state-even-after-paying-visa-fees.html*


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Hey Brisbane,
> 
> Did u get any invite?
> I will only know tomorrow once I get update from my agent.
> ...


Nope
No mail either.
So only my agent can tell tomorrow.
Did you check your mail??...

Hope we get through.
I saw a 3rd june submission form another code getting through with 60 points..Gives some hope


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

athar.dcsian said:


> Did anyone receive Visa invite today having ICT Business/System Analyst code 2611?


Athar- This invitation round is for 189 and 489 only, NSW or any other state nomination is independent of this round. Since your NSW is approved, you should be all set.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

26th March 261313 SE with 60 points and I haven't received invitation yet!

 60 points havent moved even 3 days? no invitation for 60 pointers??


----------



## seekau (Dec 31, 2013)

Has everyone who had to be invited for 6th July, already received emails ... Or any hopes of still receiving them ?

Waiting eagerly ..


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Nope
> No mail either.
> So only my agent can tell tomorrow.
> Did you check your mail??...
> ...


Only my agent gets the communication. So I have to wait for tomo. 
I too saw a 3rd June submission getting with 60 points. Hope we get it


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Please post here when you get the email and post after how long the email came through, so that we know roughly how long it takes for the email.
> 
> Yes, go ahead and click that APPLY button and have your immi account created.


I have received an e-mail 5 minutes after it updated on Skillselect.

Cheers.


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

sunnydev said:


> Submitted EOI on 29th March with 60 points. Did not get Invite !! :confused2::confused2:


SunnyDev - what occupation are you ??


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Only my agent gets the communication. So I have to wait for tomo.
> I too saw a 3rd June submission getting with 60 points. Hope we get it


But he would have entered your email Id in the EOI page right? or is it the agent's common email id?
Sorry i do not know how it is done..


----------



## Xainta (Jun 7, 2015)

joey1 said:


> You are with 263111 ?


Yes bro


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> But he would have entered your email Id in the EOI page right? or is it the agent's common email id?
> Sorry i do not know how it is done..


They have given their common email ID. So, unfortunately I do not have any correspondence with them. 
Need to see tomo morning. I will update you once I know.


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

Xainta said:


> Yes bro


Hey Xainta,

Can you confirm you got invite with 60 points and applied on 3rd June


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hey congrats man!!
> i hope there is no typo in your message
> Coz this gives some hope
> What was occupation code?


Brisbane, I think you've got it, if I remember correctly you submitted your application on 23 may and nominated electronic engineer as your occupation right?
Besides the person you quoted, there is at least one other 60 pointer (for nursing) who submitted after you got invited. So congrats!


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Any update for 60 pointers !!!!


----------



## orangel123 (May 26, 2015)

I'm 65 pointer for 2611, June 10th, still no invite


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Any update for 60 pointers !!!!


Congrats to you on getting invited... Sadly it seems 60 pointers haven't moved this time.. mine was 2613/60 points/26th March but havent received invitation today.... that is kind of shocking for me


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

You are most likely invited, just wait for your agent's mail



momentum said:


> Asking Again
> 
> Any 65 pointers for 2613 with EOI date after June 15 got invited? Unfortunately, I dont have access to my skillselect as I am doing it with an agent.
> 
> Points 65, occupation code 261313


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> They have given their common email ID. So, unfortunately I do not have any correspondence with them.
> Need to see tomo morning. I will update you once I know.


Thanks ajay.
I hope its the case with me too and get to hear the good news tomorrow morning.
All the best mate!!


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Very true, it should have at-least moved till End of April for 60 points



sdcard said:


> Congrats to you on getting invited... Sadly it seems 60 pointers haven't moved this time.. mine was 2613/60 points/26th March but havent received invitation today.... that is kind of shocking for me


----------



## Anil007 (Mar 27, 2015)

sdcard said:


> 26th March 261313 SE with 60 points and I haven't received invitation yet!
> 
> 60 points havent moved even 3 days? no invitation for 60 pointers??


One of my friend submitted on 24-March-2015 with 60 points under 261313. So not even a one day moved for 60 pointers for SE.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

sktan said:


> Brisbane, I think you've got it, if I remember correctly you submitted your application on 23 may and nominated electronic engineer as your occupation right?
> Besides the person you quoted, there is at least one other 60 pointer (for nursing) who submitted after you got invited. So congrats!


Yes on 23rd May with 60 points.
Thanks for the hope buddy..Gives me something to go to sleep peacefully 
Really pray i get the expected mail tomorrow.
Thanks for the encouraging words.

BTW, whats your status? cant see your signature


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

The exam PTE seems to be easy scoring as people are giving the exam to update eoi with more points is that the trend to get invited?! Also, one round invitation per month again will cause 60 pointers to suffer


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

For 60 pointers who have nominated occupations other than the three that have pro rata arrangement. I have gone through a few threads, it seems that the cut off is at least if not later than 5 June (seen 19 May, 26 May, 3 June, 5 June). Hope this info helps those who are waiting for updates from their respective agent.
And congratulations to each and everyone who got invited.


----------



## Dig jag (Jul 30, 2014)

It's the same way I feel SD card... 3 months is shocking ?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

sktan said:


> For 60 pointers who have nominated occupations other than the three that have pro rata arrangement. I have gone through a few threads, it seems that the cut off is at least if not later than 5 June (seen 19 May, 26 May, 3 June, 5 June). Hope this info helps those who are waiting for updates from their respective agent.
> And congratulations to each and everyone who got invited.


Thanks for the info..Helps a lot


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Anil007 said:


> One of my friend submitted on 24-March-2015 with 60 points under 261313. So not even a one day moved for 60 pointers for SE.


I submitted on 23 March, 60 points, for code 2613. Unfortunately no invite. Hopefully in August for 60 pointers. All the best to all. Congratulations to all those who got the invite this time. Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> I submitted on 23 March, 60 points, for code 2613. Unfortunately no invite. Hopefully in August for 60 pointers. All the best to all. Congratulations to all those who got the invite this time. Cheers.


Well this is bad news for people who are in queue after you. For me, i dont think i will get an invite in August, September is likely for me. 

One draw per month is not going to help our cause, as in one month, many 65+ people will also come in, pushing us down. 

Only way to push through is to attempt PTE again and add some points to the total. 

Cheers.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sdcard said:


> 26th March 261313 SE with 60 points and I haven't received invitation yet!
> 
> 60 points havent moved even 3 days? no invitation for 60 pointers??


Was waiting for your update. Yes, it does look like that the cut-off this time was 65. This means the backlog is huge.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sdcard said:


> The exam PTE seems to be easy scoring as people are giving the exam to update eoi with more points is that the trend to get invited?! Also, one round invitation per month again will cause 60 pointers to suffer


Yes, I said the same some days ago. With the speed of PTE as well as ACS, there are not only more applicants applying faster but also with more points. And on the other end, the invitation system has switched to once-a-month. I don't know how they gonna keep up with the backlog.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Was waiting for your update. Yes, it does look like that the cut-off this time was 65. This means the backlog is huge.


Any idea what is EOI effective date for 65 pointers for ANZCO 2611


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Lets wait. I think one applicant with 65 points from 26-June has to wait to hear from his agent. Hopefully we get to know tomorrow. Or maybe the person with 65 points from 27-June who wasn't invited this time posts here and confirms. I will also try to find his post again. If these things are true, then seems like cut-off was 65 points and somewhere around 20 to 25-June maybe.


----------



## MD_REDWAN (Jul 5, 2015)

external auditor with 60 points got invite. EOI 23rd may


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

MD_REDWAN said:


> external auditor with 60 points got invite. EOI 23rd may


Congratulations!!


----------



## seekau (Dec 31, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Lets wait. I think one applicant with 65 points from 26-June has to wait to hear from his agent. Hopefully we get to know tomorrow. Or maybe the person with 65 points from 27-June who wasn't invited this time posts here and confirms. I will also try to find his post again. If these things are true, then seems like cut-off was 65 points and somewhere around 20 to 25-June maybe.


I too am waiting for the invite. No email received till now. Applied with 65 points on 2nd July.
Could it be possible that more invites for 6th July are to come yet, or our wait is certain till the August list?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Lets wait. I think one applicant with 65 points from 26-June has to wait to hear from his agent. Hopefully we get to know tomorrow. Or maybe the person with 65 points from 27-June who wasn't invited this time posts here and confirms. I will also try to find his post again. If these things are true, then seems like cut-off was 65 points and somewhere around 20 to 25-June maybe.


There is an invite for 27 June with 65 pts,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-2144.html#post7573842


----------



## jc007_ak47 (Jul 5, 2015)

This is really sad that they only considering all 189 ppl with 65 or more points...where is the room for ppl in 190 with 60 points?? It's very disappointing.


----------



## seekau (Dec 31, 2013)

Does nobody have an answer to my simple straightforward question ?
Are all the invites for 6th July already been sent out, or can we expect that some are still on their way?:confused2::fingerscrossed:



seekau said:


> I too am waiting for the invite. No email received till now. Applied with 65 points on 2nd July.
> Could it be possible that more invites for 6th July are to come yet, or our wait is certain till the August list?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

seekau said:


> Does nobody have an answer to my simple straightforward question ?
> Are all the invites for 6th July already been sent out, or can we expect that some are still on their way?:confused2::fingerscrossed:


This is automatic selection as soon as the system date reaches 12 midnight, this kind of selection by a system shouldn't take more than few minutes and it's almost 3 hours past the start time.
Only lag can be in the mail delivery for obvious multiple factors.
So to conclude, system is done and if it is not visible in system that means a person is not invited however, if wait is for mail then it can be little longer as well


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

MD_REDWAN said:


> external auditor with 60 points got invite. EOI 23rd may


Hi,
Congrats on the invite
Could you please share the submitted time of your EOI.
I also submitted mine on 23rd May with 60 points.
Thanks


----------



## Praveen433 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi all .. I have submitted eoi under Computer Networks Engineer (263111) category for 190 visa on 19th June. Later I updated eoi to 189 with 60 points on 1st July. So which date they will consider?? Will be there any luck for me today?? Since I lodges thru agent I am helpless until tomo morning


----------



## aliafzal502 (Jul 6, 2014)

Praveen433 said:


> Hi all .. I have submitted eoi under Computer Networks Engineer (263111) category for 190 visa on 19th June. Later I updated eoi to 189 with 60 points on 1st July. So which date they will consider?? Will be there any luck for me today?? Since I lodges thru agent I am helpless until tomo morning


190 EOI has nothing to do with invitation rounds, for 189 as you have submitted on 1st July with 60 points chances seem very thin, you have good chance of getting invited in August round.


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi All, 

I have received an invite for 189 at around 7:51 PM IST. Feeling happy.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

A summary of July invitation round for 2613 is mentioned below.

70 and + points - invitation cut off 05th July
65 points - ~ invitation cut off 27th June
60 points - invitation cut off 23rd March.

From looking up noticed 3rd May was the previous cut off for 65 pointers and 8th May for 70 and above points. So we have had invitations pending for 65 points and above with a waiting period of almost 2 months.

During the next Aug invitation round the waiting period for 65 and above points will be down to only a month, so i am guessing during the next round 60 pointers from 2613 skill code stand a better chance of getting an invite. 

Lets hope for the best!!! Hearty congrats to all the folks who received their invites today!!


----------



## Shanners (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi all, 
Can someone please clarify. I am applying under systems analyst 261112- EOI 4th June 60 points. Because invites for this category are pro rata, will this mean that 60 pointers will get bumped off every month with people with more points? I'm a little worried we wont get an invite! 
thanks


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

261313/13-Apr-15/60

Congrats to all who got invited.

Sadly have to wait for another month or two. Haven't moved a day for 60 points was shocking. And God knows for next rounds how they gonna invite..probably fresh applicants may also get some share I guess...

With a months backlog for (65+)+ fresh applicants will leave any chance for the ones with 60 points backlog in August :O

Have to say this logic s***s

Regards
Afdal


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

So, what I understand till now is every code has its own cut off dates? 2613 applications will not effect applicants in 2631?

I have applied on 29-may on 2631 with 60 points through agent and just checked a person got invite with similar credentials but he applied on 5-jun, have to wait few more hours to get update from my agent.


----------



## sumitabose (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, 

My husband applied as Developer programmer with 65 points on 19th May, no invite received. However, he has received EOI for NSW. 
His scores are as below

Age - 25
Education : 15
ACS - 20 points ( 10 points for Aus experience)
Partner skill - 5 points
IELTS - 0

Not able to understand what is the reason ?


----------



## Xainta (Jun 7, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Hey Xainta,
> 
> Can you confirm you got invite with 60 points and applied on 3rd June


Yes true
Eoi submitted on 3rd June with 60 points
Invitation 189 : 6th July round 
Occupation id: 263111


----------



## akat13 (Jul 5, 2015)

vistad90 said:


> Invited... 263111 60pts 189 submitted on 23march. Congrats all other mates who got invited.


Hi,

You seriously got invite on 60?? can you confirm again? Thanks..


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

sumitabose said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband applied as Developer programmer with 65 points on 19th May, no invite received. However, he has received EOI for NSW.
> His scores are as below
> ...


That is very strange and out of ordinary. With 65 points and application date in May, he should have the invitation by now. As I have seen people applying on june 27 for 2613 and having 65 points getting the invite. The only reason i see here may be the IELTS score. If two candidates have the same score, invitation is than based on the better IELTS score. But again, this is my understanding of the situation.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

*Invitation received*

I submitted EOI on 28 may with 60 points & received invitation just before iftar.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

civil said:


> I submitted EOI on 28 may with 60 points & received invitation just before iftar.


Your ANZ code ????


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

joey1 said:


> Your ANZ code ????


Can't remember the code but I'm Civil Engineer


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Gaut said:


> A summary of July invitation round for 2613 is mentioned below.
> 
> 70 and + points - invitation cut off 05th July
> 65 points - ~ invitation cut off 27th June
> ...


Hi Gaut,

Any idea about 261111 ICT Business Analyst cut off?


----------



## wirephobia (Mar 9, 2015)

Just got my invite confirmed (via agent)

BA (261111), 65 points, EOI submitted 28/3/15


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Gaut said:


> A summary of July invitation round for 2613 is mentioned below.
> 
> 70 and + points - invitation cut off 05th July
> 65 points - ~ invitation cut off 27th June
> ...



Hi Gaut
How did you arrive at the cutoffs? I am still waiting for my agent to respond..
Thanks.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

It shows immi has taken strategical change of merging both the rounds of month.it seems people with 60 points need to be backlog for ever or could be 6 months. My assumption would be ,who applied with 60 points in June..need to wait till dec


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

^ but does that not mean they will invite more people also in each round


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Got the invitation. 65, EOI on 6/6, 2613


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Gaut,
> 
> Any idea about 261111 ICT Business Analyst cut off?


Did you get an invitation ?
Are invitation all done ?

Got nothing, if I don't, it is finish for me, got too old in august ;-(


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> Did you get an invitation ?
> Are invitation all done ?
> 
> Got nothing, if I don't, it is finish for me, got too old in august ;-(


Isn't there a chance for you wherein, you score 20 in IELTS and push your score to 65 or the minimum required?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats to all those who got invited. If you all are planning to pay the visa fees using travel/ currency card, then today might be the best day to purchase AUD: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-2146.html#post7577018*

All the best for the next steps.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Isn't there a chance for you wherein, you score 20 in IELTS and push your score to 65 or the minimum required?


Getting to the 7 in each was already very hard, pushing to 8 is impossible for me today... The writing part would fail for sure

So, it is over ...
All this for nothing!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Did you get an invitation ?
> Are invitation all done ?
> 
> Got nothing, if I don't, it is finish for me, got too old in august ;-(


If you don't mind, which birthday would you be celebrating in August? I hope you know that the numbers are inclusive- i.e. if an age group says 25-32, then you are still 32 years old until you celebrate your 33'rd birthday. In other words, 32 years 11 months, 30 days would still count you in the 25-32 age group.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> If you don't mind, which birthday would you be celebrating in August? I hope you know that the numbers are inclusive- i.e. if an age group says 25-32, then you are still 32 years old until you celebrate your 33'rd birthday. In other words, 32 years 11 months, 30 days would still count you in the 25-32 age group.


Yes I know.
I get 40 years old this August 1st.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well You have come so far....waited so long. Why don't you try for PTE. You can score 20 points for that easily.
Don't lose heart so soon....



Cobalt said:


> Yes I know.
> I get 40 years old this August 1st.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> Well You have come so far....waited so long. Why don't you try for PTE. You can score 20 points for that easily.
> Don't lose heart so soon....


Yes Cobalt, don't give up just yet. 8 is definitely achievable!! And PTE dates are available as early as July last week, if not sooner..


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

What is PTE ?
Another english test ?
Easier than IELTS ?


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 15, 2015)

My error was to select 261111 code.
I was fit for 261313, and would have been invited with 261313....
That is bad luck.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes PTE Is another English language test.
its easier to score in PTE.although the overall format of the test I feel is a bit tougher.

But you can easily get 20 points out of that with some preparation.
there is an active thread on this forum I suggest once go through and checkout other peoples success stories. You would surely be motivated. 



Cobalt said:


> What is PTE ?
> Another english test ?
> Easier than IELTS ?


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

HI Guys,

Has any one got EOI for SS NSW on 6th/July/2015

With 55+5 for 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

Our agent responded wee hours this morning that 'You have received an Invitation to apply'.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.

2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July 
2611 - 65 points before 10th June
2211 - 65 points, before 25th June
For all other ANZSCO code - 60 points, 5 June or later

In order to improve the accuracy of the dates and to narrow down the date range, please reply and indicate your occupation code, EOI date of effect and your score if one of the following applies to you.

1. 2613 applicants who scored exactly 65 points and have received an invitationwith an EOI date of effect between 28th June-2nd July

2. 2611 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 10th June

3. 2211 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 25th June

4. Applicants with 60 points who have been invited and with an EOI date of effect after 5 June


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

These estimates seems correct
27th June, 65 points- NO invitation for 2611


----------



## jamesjosephpt (Jun 29, 2015)

*Hello*

Any idea by what time(IST) they rollout the reults today ? 
I submitted my EOI on April 28 th 2015 with a Score of 60 under 261313.
Bit nervous , since i am on 60 points and not sure if they ave raised the points bar.

Regards,
James Joseph


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

jamesjosephpt said:


> Any idea by what time(IST) they rollout the reults today ?
> I submitted my EOI on April 28 th 2015 with a Score of 60 under 261313.
> Bit nervous , since i am on 60 points and not sure if they ave raised the points bar.
> 
> ...


Hi James, 
The result is out already, no 60 pointer was invited for 2613. 
The estimated cut off date for 60+ pointers was somewhere between 28th June-2th July.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sktan said:


> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> 
> 2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July
> ...


You are doing a good job mate. Members will definitely benefit from such statistics - especially because the wait time from this year onwards is going to be a month long. Thanks.


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

sktan said:


> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> 
> 2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July
> ...


nice work..
i will need to wait for next month quota.. :eyebrows:


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello I have just submitted my EOI today with 60 points as a software programmer for subclass 189 visa does anyone know how long would it take to get an invite


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Going by stats provided, the Aug round for 2613 will have 50% invites to 60 pointers.
PTE has made process for some candidates really fast, as you can book online on your desired date and results are declared within 3-4 days, as compared to IELTS which has fixed schedule and takes 3 weeks to declare result.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sktan said:


> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> 
> 2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July
> ...



How and where did you got this figure from???????


----------



## akshay01 (Jun 12, 2015)

Developer programmer(261312) EOI submitted on 1st July with 65 points
No invitation 

booking PTE for better result.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

HI Akshay,
With 65 points I think you have a very good chance of being invited next round.
If I was you I would definitely wait for next round instead of investing again in PTE......



akshay01 said:


> Developer programmer(261312) EOI submitted on 1st July with 65 points
> No invitation
> 
> booking PTE for better result.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

jdesai said:


> How and where did you got this figure from???????


Based on EOI information of 20 forum members.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

UPDATE
For ANZSCO code other than 2611, 2613, 2211 - the cut off date for 60 pointers should be somewhere between 10 June-16 June


----------



## ajay1989 (May 18, 2015)

*Finally!!!!!!*

Got my invitation

Electronics engineer with 60 points
applied date - may 14


----------



## jamesjosephpt (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks ,, that helps.
but any idea on when they would call 60 poniters who have submitted their EOI in April...?


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All
I submitted with 70 points on July 1 for 261313. I am yet to receive any response from my agency. Somebody picked up to say they will call back. Please assure me that I will be invited. This is really frustrating after such a long wait.

Thank you...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Bharathy ,
65 pointers have received the invite this time. This means that any applicants who had more than 65 points have been invited automatically.
when the quota for 70 pointers would exhaust then only the system will move on to invite 65 pointers.

As you can see many 65 pointers with 2613 received an invite, that means your receiving an invite is 100 %.

Just get ready to lodge the VISA app now. 



bharathyku said:


> Hi All
> I submitted with 70 points on July 1 for 261313. I am yet to receive any response from my agency. Somebody picked up to say they will call back. Please assure me that I will be invited. This is really frustrating after such a long wait.
> 
> Thank you...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

One Quick Question Guys....

Where do we see the deadline for lodging the VISA Date (3rd Sep)
I did not get any notification for deadline in the email.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

What is happening ???? I submitted EOI on 22 April with 60 points under 261313- Software Engineer. But I didn't get invite in this round. Are there any chances we get invitation in this year


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi Bharathy ,
> 65 pointers have received the invite this time. This means that any applicants who had more than 65 points have been invited automatically.
> when the quota for 70 pointers would exhaust then only the system will move on to invite 65 pointers.
> 
> ...



That was very kind of you Sukesh..thanks a lot. I don't know why my agents are so careless about this. I have been trying for this since Nov 2013..thanks once again for the response... I think I should pay them a visit !


----------



## sumitabose (Nov 13, 2012)

momentum said:


> Ohhh... i see u mentioned he recieved invite from NSW, when was that? If he recieved it before the round, that is the 100% reason for not getting an invite for 189 as his EOI was locked and wasnt considered in the July 6th round.


He received NSW approval on 9th June, EOI is not considered as locked until and unless we apply the visa which we dint. You can have 2 EOI at the same time. IELTS could be the reason


----------



## Guest360 (Jul 1, 2015)

Got my invite....
Applied date: May 19
Points:60
Telecommunication Engineer(2633)


----------



## sumitabose (Nov 13, 2012)

bharathyku said:


> That was very kind of you Sukesh..thanks a lot. I don't know why my agents are so careless about this. I have been trying for this since Nov 2013..thanks once again for the response... I think I should pay them a visit !



With 65 points applied on 19th May, not received an invitation on 6th July


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

sumitabose said:


> With 65 points applied on 19th May, not received an invitation on 6th July


I applied on 31st may and got it. May be there is a slight delay. I believe you may wait for a day or two. Else you will get in the next round for sure.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

ajay1989 said:


> Got my invitation
> 
> Electronics engineer with 60 points
> applied date - may 14


Hey,
Many congratulations to you!!!
I'm still awaiting my agent's reply


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello,

I have just got 60 points with Partner Skills and submitted EOI dated 16/06/2015 for Visa subclass 189.
What are the chances of getting an invite with 60 points as a Software Engineer in this financial year.

Regards 
Manish


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Is any BA who have received invite yesterday. Please let me know with the points and date of submission.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

sumitabose said:


> He received NSW approval on 9th June, EOI is not considered as locked until and unless we apply the visa which we dint. You can have 2 EOI at the same time. IELTS could be the reason


I thought EOI will be locked once you received an invitation from 189/190? This prevents 1 person from having 2 invite slots (from different visa type).
That's also why some people create multiple EOI accounts so if they get invited to 190, they still have a chance to get invited with 189.


----------



## sumitabose (Nov 13, 2012)

Mohan Babu said:


> Is any BA who have received invite yesterday. Please let me know with the points and date of submission.



From PTE score what is your points ?


----------



## sumitabose (Nov 13, 2012)

zector said:


> I thought EOI will be locked once you received an invitation from 189/190? This prevents 1 person from having 2 invite slots (from different visa type).
> That's also why some people create multiple EOI accounts so if they get invited to 190, they still have a chance to get invited with 189.


With one EOI I applied for 189 and 190, it allows there is no need to create different EOI accounts


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> One Quick Question Guys....
> 
> Where do we see the deadline for lodging the VISA Date (3rd Sep)
> I did not get any notification for deadline in the email.


It's in the PDF. Check the "Correspondence" tab in your skillselect account and download the invitation PDF from there.


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Received Invite yesterday , EOI submitted on May 12th, 70 points

Rennie


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

sumitabose said:


> With one EOI I applied for 189 and 190, it allows there is no need to create different EOI accounts


Hi sumitabose,
Yes, you can tick both 189 and 190 checkboxes.
What I meant was, on my understanding, if you receive an Invite to 190 (even if you didn't click the apply button) you will not receive an invite on 189. 
You have to wait for 60 days so the 190 invitation will expire, then can you receive an invitation for 189


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Bro,
Dont know how I missed this one out. Was really wondering where to check the same.



KeeDa said:


> It's in the PDF. Check the "Correspondence" tab in your skillselect account and download the invitation PDF from there.


----------



## Rania. (Jul 5, 2015)

I got the invite yesterday 12:03 am Canberra time...finally
Occupation 22112- 65 pts with EOI date of effect 20 April 2015.

Congrats to all who got the invite and all the best for people waiting for next round


----------



## Sunny_1984 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi,

I have received an invite with 65 points for 189 Visa . Category - 261313- Software Engineer

When should I apply for PCC ? Should I apply it prior to applying the Visa or I should apply after sometime?

Also, Should I contact any consultancy to apply for Visa?

Please do let me know.

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunny_1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an invite with 65 points for 189 Visa . Category - 261313- Software Engineer
> 
> ...


Suggested: PCC and Medicals after lodging the visa. Even 30 days after lodging the visa if you are certain that any of your PCCs won't be taking too long.

Highly suggested: Do it on your own. Its not that difficult really, and you have almost all the major documentation that you will need (you already provided them for your skills assessment).


----------



## Sunny_1984 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi KeeDa,

Thank you for your quick reply.

The passport number I had provided for EOI and ACS is different than the one I currently have. Since I renewed my Passport last month.

Do I have to provide any forms as such or I can go ahead and apply for the Visa with my new passport number?

Thanks,
Sunny


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunny_1984 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply.
> 
> ...


ACS is independent of the DIBP (i.e. EOI and Visa process), and ACS result does not have your passport number either. As long as your PP number in EOI and Visa application is the same, then nothing to worry about. If it is not, then there is a form that you will need to submit in your visa application. I think this should count as change of passport and hence form 929. Do read both the forms carefully and check which applies in your case- the 929 and the other one (for chance in circumstances). I am sure it most probably will be 929.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sktan said:


> UPDATE
> For ANZSCO code other than 2611, 2613, 2211 - the cut off date for 60 pointers should be somewhere between 10 June-16 June


I suppose you meant 65 pointers because i don't see anyone with 60 points receiving invitation for 2611


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> ACS is independent of the DIBP (i.e. EOI and Visa process), and ACS result does not have your passport number either. As long as your PP number in EOI and Visa application is the same, then nothing to worry about. If it is not, then there is a form that you will need to submit in your visa application. I think this should count as change of passport and hence form 929. Do read both the forms carefully and check which applies in your case- the 929 and the other one (for chance in circumstances). I am sure it most probably will be 929.


You don't provide Passport number even in EOI, you are good to go


----------



## Devinpossi (Jul 6, 2015)

not invited, 65, accountant 221111, lodged 22/June, 65 points.


----------



## Sunny_1984 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot KeeDa and kamy58 

Regards,
Sunnny


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

sumitabose said:


> From PTE score what is your points ?


Please refer to my signature.


----------



## rakavi (Jan 11, 2015)

How does this invitation process work ? 

Do they issue the invitation for all those with highest pointers irrespective of the date submitted but follow the date for the applications with same pointers ?

If yes, then applicants with low pointers are continuously pushed back to the queue when there are new applicants with high pointers !!!


Visa: 189;
Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer; 
ACS Applied : 16-Mar-2015
Assessment Results: 24-Mar-2015
IELTS 1st Attempt: L/R/W/S --7.5/8/6.5/8 (8th May 2015)
IELTS 2nd Attempt: L/R/W/S --7/8.5/7/7.5 (12th June 2015)
EOI : 16/Jun/15 with 60 points 
Invited: ??
Visa Lodged: ??
PCC: ??
Medicals: ??


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

rakavi said:


> How does this invitation process work ?
> 
> Do they issue the invitation for all those with highest pointers irrespective of the date submitted but follow the date for the applications with same pointers ?
> 
> ...


Of course.
Higher points first, then submission date next.
More points = more qualified by their standards.


----------



## rakavi (Jan 11, 2015)

hmm, interesting.

Do they have an obligation to issue all the invitations allotted for that round or they can hold back a percentage of it ?


----------



## dhruva_scd (Dec 30, 2013)

Such a useful information for all the members.
Thanks for collecting this data and doing this 



sktan said:


> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> 
> 2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July
> ...


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

EOI lodged 02 June 15
Not invited 65 accountant 221111 ..  
Frustrated


----------



## Deepak280182 (Jul 6, 2015)

*No Invite for 65 Points*

EOI submitted on 1st July 2015 with 65 POINTS for 2613. Status still showing as "SUBMITTED". Hope to get the invite in next round in Aug 15.

__________________
VISA SUBCLASS: 189
01/06/2015 | ACS +ve Outcocome for 2613 (Software Engineer)
13/06/2015 | IELTS L: 7 | R: 8.0 | S: 7 | W: 7.5
01/07/2015 | EOI Submitted with 65 POINTS
XX/08/2015 | Visa Invite (PENDING)


----------



## Rania. (Jul 5, 2015)

*PCC dates*



KeeDa said:


> Suggested: PCC and Medicals after lodging the visa. Even 30 days after lodging the visa if you are certain that any of your PCCs won't be taking too long.
> 
> Highly suggested: Do it on your own. Its not that difficult really, and you have almost all the major documentation that you will need (you already provided them for your skills assessment).


Hi KeeDa- I actually was concerned about how long PCC could take and I had to prepare 3 PCC (Lebanon, Dubai & Qatar) so we prepared them in May before the invitation date (6 July 2015). My understanding is that PCC is valid for 12 months and will impact the latest date for landing after visa grant. Should I expect any issues???

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subclass 189- Occupation 22112
28 Feb 2015: IELTS-Academic
20 April 2015: EOI: 65 pts
2 May 2015: PCC1
6 May 2015: PCC 2
14 May 2015: CPA +tive skills assessment
20 May 2015: PCC 3
24 June 2015: EOI 65 pts updated with correct skills assessment date-EOI date of effect still 20 April 2015
5 July 2015 (evening)- Invited
6 July 2015: medical
XXXX: CO assigned 
XXXX: Visa grant


----------



## Fendy (Jul 6, 2015)

*Frustrated to the max!*

I waited from last year to apply as a Financial Institute Branch Manager 149914, however the occupation was closed until July 1st this year. I managed to submit EOI through SkillSelect however South Australian website application portal was closed until today. But when I tried to apply through that I noticed that my occupation now appears as closed for offshore applicants. (special conditions)
I am horribly frustrated about my hard luck and I will appreciate your kind replies on below;

Is my EOI enough to consider me for 190 visa or must an application through SA site be submitted?

Will that occupation ever be open again in near future? Why was it closed so suddenly without giving a proper chance to even apply?

Pls reply me soon


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rania. said:


> Hi KeeDa- I actually was concerned about how long PCC could take and I had to prepare 3 PCC (Lebanon, Dubai & Qatar) so we prepared them in May before the invitation date (6 July 2015). My understanding is that PCC is valid for 12 months and will impact the latest date for landing after visa grant. Should I expect any issues???


No issues. Its just that your IED will be somewhere in May-2016. Just ensure that you and all dependents make it to Australia by this time.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi All,

Need help on below scenario.

I did my ACS on 1 July 2014 for Analyst Programmer and I had applied for 489 Visa which took a long time for invite during this time my experience is increased from 3-5 year bracket (5 Points) to 5- 8 Year Bracket (Now 10 Points). During this time my Spouse has cleared her PTE and done ACS So that I got 5 points for Partner skill, She is in same SOL, I am still in same organization and working on same project. So If I get invite in August or sepetember invite, Will there be any problem to prove my work experience, Because I have Reference letter which I have used for ACS but its 1 year old. your suggesations are highly appreciated.

As per my understanding ACS is valid for 3 years now days so it should not be any problem in submitting any supporting documents used for ACS. I can provide document like Salary slip, Bank statement, Form 16 and EPF statement to prove that I am working in same organization.

Please help guys.


Thanks
Rohan


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> I suppose you meant 65 pointers because i don't see anyone with 60 points receiving invitation for 2611


Hi Kamy, 
The original sentence read the "for ANZSCO code other than 2611, 2613, 2211", so the estimated cut of date for 60 pointer of 10 June-16 June is for non pro-rata occupation.


----------



## dhruva_scd (Dec 30, 2013)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help on below scenario.
> 
> ...


I am not sure whether your ACS is valid for 3 years or not. It should be written on the PDF that you had received for your Skill Assessment. For me its valid for 2 years.

It is not a problem as long as you are working on the same organization. Just get the latest reference letter from your organization and that will work for you.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

*still waiting for invitation*

Hi,

can anyone one suggest if they got invitation for 189 visa for 6 july round? I have submitted my EOI with 60 points at 30 May 2015 for 2613 category and did not get any invitation yet. I was eagerly waiting for that and I am little bit disappointed now. 

can anybody suggest what is my chances to get invitation in august round and what will be the round date?


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot "dhruva_scd,"

I have checked with my employer to re-issue of Latest Reference letter, They are saying They will provide roles and responsibilities only, Tools used and technologies will not be provided as per current policy. in Previous Reference letter, I have Tools and technologies mentioned. This is the another problem now 

Thanks
Rohan






dhruva_scd said:


> I am not sure whether your ACS is valid for 3 years or not. It should be written on the PDF that you had received for your Skill Assessment. For me its valid for 2 years.
> 
> It is not a problem as long as you are working on the same organization. Just get the latest reference letter from your organization and that will work for you.


----------



## Niti1986 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi my husband submitted his EOI on 25May with 65 points for 2611 but didnt get invite on 6th july.



sktan said:


> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> 
> 2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July
> ...


----------



## voila (Jul 6, 2015)

*26111 - Invite Not Received on 6th July 2015*

Hi All,

Status as of today for 189 under 26111 ICT Business Analyst :
06th March 2015 : ACS - +ve
15th March 2015 : EOI Submitted with 60 Points
14th June 2015 : EOI (automatically updated to 65 Points - based on a professional year in Australia)

6th July 2015 : Invitation Round - No Luck !

Can anyone help in terms of guidance around what is the expected time of receiving an invite with the above stats.


Thanks.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

UPDATE

Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.

2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July 
2611 - 65 points before 25th May
2211 - 65 points, before 30th May
For all other ANZSCO code - 60 points, between 10th-16th June 


In order to improve the accuracy of the dates and to narrow down the date range, please reply and indicate your occupation code, EOI date of effect and your score if one of the following applies to you.

*1. 2613 applicants who scored exactly 65 points and have received an invitationwith an EOI date of effect between 28th June-2nd July

2. 2611 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 25th May

3. 2211 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 30th May

4. Applicants with 60 points who have been invited and with an EOI date of effect after between 10th-16th June*


----------



## roohi21 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Friends,

We applied for SA SS on July 6, today morning for my husband. He has 60 points with ANZSCO code 149914 that was high availability while we were applying but now is special conditions apply. Can anyone help me with the cut-off date for invitation? What are our chances of invitation?

Thanks in advance,
Roohi


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Invited. Relieved now


Hw many points did u have & what is ur time line & selected occupation


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

EOI submitted on June 2, 2015 with 65 points in 261313
Received invite today!
Gud luck to all .....


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi everyone, I submitted my EOI for 189 on 15th May 2015 in 2613 Analyst Programmer with 60 Points, well I didn't receive the invitation yet. The problem is that my current TR 485 visa is expiring on 22nd July and I'm really stressed out because of it. Could anyone help me out? if someone has some information on how to get a bridging visa till i wait for next eoi round. Could i apply for subclass 572 in any course?

Thank you


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Did you apply for 189 or 190?


----------



## ramanjjsingh (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi All i Submitted EOI ON 30TH june 65 points 2211 (Accountant)
Can anyone help how good are the chances for the next round ? 
as this round is gone and i did not recieve any invite. 
also if someone can tell us what time actually the invites come (whoever has recieved ) on the invitation round day?

this would be a very helpful information 


Regards


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

momentum said:


> My Agent confirmed me that I got an invite yesterday for 261313 with 65 Points. EOI Submission was on June 15th.


Congratulation 

Can anyone suggest what is the possibility to get invitation for 261311 category in next round August. I applied at 31 May 2015 I don't think there is any possibility to get invitation for current round


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

anjsmart said:


> Congratulation
> 
> Can anyone suggest what is the possibility to get invitation for 261311 category in next round August. I applied at 31 May 2015 I don't think there is any possibility to get invitation for current round


How many points?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> How many points?


60 points


----------



## Homelyon (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone. I Submitted 2211(accountant) on 29 June, with 65 Points. What is the possibility to be invited before November? My Community Language accreditation will be expired after Oct, then I will lose 5 points.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Keeda,

I applied with 60 points at 31 May 2015


----------



## akshay01 (Jun 12, 2015)

hi mate, 
i have 65 points as developer programmer 261312 submitted on 1st july
no invitation received
just to make your list precise.



sktan said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

anjsmart said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I applied with 60 points at 31 May 2015


From the looks of it, it seems that 60 pointers from our occupation until mid-April would be invited in August (note: even some 65 pointers did not get invited this time, and not a single 60 pointer got invited... so the backlog seems to be quite substantial). September could see applicants till maybe first week of May getting invited, and it would only be in October that your 31'st May EOI would see the light of day. It could also be November if there are more 65+ applicants.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> From the looks of it, it seems that 60 pointers from our occupation until mid-April would be invited in August (note: even some 65 pointers did not get invited this time, and not a single 60 pointer got invited... so the backlog seems to be quite substantial). September could see applicants till maybe first week of May getting invited, and it would only be in October that your 31'st May EOI would see the light of day. It could also be November if there are more 65+ applicants.


Thanks for reply. but just wondering whether it could be the case that I never get invitation? or I'll surely get invitation


----------



## roohi21 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi,

If ur qs is addressed to me, 60 points for financial institution branch manager, July 6 2015.

Thanks


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

roohi21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If ur qs is addressed to me, 60 points for financial institution branch manager, July 6 2015.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Keeda I have submitted EOI on June 8th with 60 points. 261313 code


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

anjsmart said:


> Thanks for reply. but just wondering whether it could be the case that I never get invitation? or I'll surely get invitation


There are more than 5000 up for grabs. You will get for sure.


----------



## pdefreit (May 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have submitted my EOI on the 24/03/2015 with 60 points (missed last financial year´s cut-off by 22 hours  ) 221111 Accountant General.

My question is, keeping in mind the current trend do you think I have any chance of being invited till Dec 2015 (visa expires), or should I go for PTE again and try to get additional points?

Thanks.


Visa SC: 189
PTE: 74/80/82/85
EOI Submitted 60 Points - 24/03/2015
ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant general


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Keeda I have submitted EOI on June 8th with 60 points. 261313 code


Sorry, can't give an exact answer. Nobody can. But, don't expect one before October. Don't keep too much hopes for October either. November is when I guess you would be invited. But keep an eye on every EOI round to get better clarity. Members here open up threads (like this one) for each invitation round. Keep looking who gets invited with how many points and EOI date. Someone here has already done some statistical analysis to get an approximate idea.
August = 60 pointers until mid April.
September = 60 pointers until first week of May.
October = end of May or in of the best cases, first week of June, and so on...

Keep observing the invitation round results and then estimate accordingly. As for this round that happened today, none of the 60 pointers from our 2613 occupation were invited and some 65 pointers from late-June till 05-July were also not invited. So, it seems this year would be quite hard for 60 pointers.

While you are waiting, try and see for possibilities to increase your points to 65. Either from your English tests or partner skills. Remember that if you don't, others are doing this and would jump the queue and place themselves before you thus worsening the situation for you.


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Keeda and all forum Members ,

The following is my detail and would request you to provide your feedback of possibility of recieving a 189 visa invitation in the months to come ,

ANZSCO Code- 261112 - Systems Analyst
EOI Points - 60
EOI Lodged Date - 15th Mar 2015

I have not received an invite based on the 6th Jul round as i understand that it was issued to all applications who had 65 & above points. In this scenario, What are the possible chances for me and the 261112 60 pointers applications to get a 189 visa invitation? Your feedback and opinion will help all of us, Is there a possibility for my application in the next month's roound ? Thank You.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

777k said:


> Hi Keeda and all forum Members ,
> 
> The following is my detail and would request you to provide your feedback of possibility of recieving a 189 visa invitation in the months to come ,
> 
> ...


Applicants with 60 and above points from 2611 since 8'th Feb were in the backlog. Did you research on any 2611 thread or this thread about who got invited from this occupation and with how many points? No, it is not the case that only 65+ applicants were invited in this round. What you've heard was for 2613 occupation. 60 pointers from other occupations (Electrical Engineers, Civil Engineers, etc) did get invited on 06-July. Check how the numbers look like for your occupation and calculate accordingly. As you already know, even when the occupation went out of ceiling limit last year, the cut-off still was at 60 points. So, there are better chances with this occupation, but how much better is something you will have to search on this (or the ICT BA) thread and find out.


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Keeta, is this analysis also applied to 233512? 60pts EOI 3rd June 2015.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

*189 and 190 together*

I filed my EOI on March 24, 2015 in 261313 code of software Engineer with 60 points. 

I did not get invite . PLs clarify my below doubts.

Can I apply another EOI for 190 subclass for statesposnership means I want to keep 189 EOI as it is and apply for 190 subclass additionally with another EOI and whichever invite comes first , I could go with that ??

Is it legal to file two EOI for one applicant or I could apply for state sponsership for 190 subclass in same existing EOI of 189 subclass?

Request you to pls clarify abovementioned doubts assap, coz I m very depressed


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

saurav_dada said:


> I filed my EOI on March 24, 2015 in 261313 code of software Engineer with 60 points.
> 
> I did not get invite . PLs clarify my below doubts.
> 
> ...


Yes you can Update your EOI and select 190 along with 189.
so you will have 65 for 190 and 60 for 189.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

saurav_dada said:


> I filed my EOI on March 24, 2015 in 261313 code of software Engineer with 60 points.
> 
> I did not get invite . PLs clarify my below doubts.
> 
> ...


Don't even bother about the 190 option. You are just one day into the backlog. You will get invited soon.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mimikeke said:


> Hi Keeta, is this analysis also applied to 233512? 60pts EOI 3rd June 2015.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Unfortunately no. But, I am sure your occupation has much better chances to get invited even with 60 points.


----------



## lawtherd (Jul 6, 2015)

Submitted 189 on a 2611 on 23 May 15 and didn't get a invite if that help update your list.


----------



## rakeshcet (Apr 21, 2015)

Hai
I submitted my EOI on 15th June for Engineering technologist (233914) and has 60 points. Please comment on my possible invitation date.
Regards
Rakesh


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi keeda

My spouse anzcode is 261311 analyst programmer, eoi is submitted on 1 may 15 with 60 points through a agent.

Agent is saying " by looking at http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skill we feel that your occupation Analyst programmer is not opening for new invitations this year.we can try for SA sponsorship"

Kindly let me know if thus is true.By looking at this forum I feel this is not true.

Kindly suggest.

Sachin.


----------



## Mimikeke (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Mimikeke said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Keeta, is this analysis also applied to 233512? 60pts EOI 3rd June 2015.
> ...


Thank you so much Keeda! Really hope I can get invited next round.ray:?ray:?ray:?


----------



## mpat01 (Jul 3, 2015)

Ff123 said:


> Hi everyone, I submitted my EOI for 189 on 15th May 2015 in 2613 Analyst Programmer with 60 Points, well I didn't receive the invitation yet. The problem is that my current TR 485 visa is expiring on 22nd July and I'm really stressed out because of it. Could anyone help me out? if someone has some information on how to get a bridging visa till i wait for next eoi round. Could i apply for subclass 572 in any course?
> 
> Thank you


Quickly get help with any agent or a friend who can help you with this if you are not so sure about this. I am certain there is no such Bridging Visa you can apply for without a valid visa application.

YES, you can apply for a course which is either higher or lower level to what you have studied. Find an institution which offers vocational courses for a period of 10-12 months. But keep in mind, DIBP may issue a visa with no further stay which means you cannot apply for 189 when you are in Australia. You'll have to apply from offshore if your visa says 'no further stay' but this is the latter part. Better sort out your current situation by enrolling into a course. 

According to me, you may get an invite in a few months time so better get an COE and apply for a student visa.


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

sami979 said:


> All accountants could you pls share your status, even if you did not get invited
> 
> we applied 19 May 2016, 60 points! no invite


I have applied as Accountants on 30th April 2015 for 189 (60 Points)subclass and still waiting for invitation. Was expecting to get invited on 6th July rounds but not unnfortunately.

Is it advisable to add 190 in my application ? 

SAM


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

sm8764 said:


> I have applied as Accountants on 30th April 2015 for 189 (60 Points)subclass and still waiting for invitation. Was expecting to get invited on 6th July rounds but not unnfortunately.
> 
> Is it advisable to add 190 in my application ?
> 
> SAM


Also will anybody be getting 6th july invites or everybody will have got at one time that is 00:00 6th July Monday ? :juggle:


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi experts, my ANZSCO Code is 263111. What are chances for 60 points if EOI is applied by 1st August. Last year, seats were available till end of year.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> Thanks for reply. but just wondering whether it could be the case that I never get invitation? or I'll surely get invitation


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

I submitted EOI for 189 Visa on 27-April-2015.
ACS 2613(Developer Programmer). Due to occupation ceiling and Pro-rata I didn't get invitation and I am still waiting for Invitation. 
I have 60 points . Can someone tell me when would I receive an invitation?:confused2:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sachin_noida said:


> Hi keeda
> 
> My spouse anzcode is 261311 analyst programmer, eoi is submitted on 1 may 15 with 60 points through a agent.
> 
> ...


Your wife's 60 points are all by her own or 60 including state sponsorship? I am not sure about any state's sponsorship for 2613, but the occupation is very much open for invitations in the independent 189 category. If 60 points for 189, then expect long waiting times to get invited. 2 months at minimum.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Rev,
The backlog for 2613 is since 23 March for 60 pointers.
that means during the next round 60 pointers starting from the date of 23 march will be invited first.
During this month there would be more 65 and 70 pointers adding to the waiting list which would be invited first as they have more points.
So considering every month clears a backlog of 20 days you may be invited in September.
Just my thoughts you may get invited earlier too. :fingerscrossed:



Rev1198 said:


> I submitted EOI for 189 Visa on 27-April-2015.
> ACS 2613(Developer Programmer). Due to occupation ceiling and Pro-rata I didn't get invitation and I am still waiting for Invitation.
> I have 60 points . Can someone tell me when would I receive an invitation?:confused2:


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Don't even bother about the 190 option. You are just one day into the backlog. You will get invited soon.


Yup, someone posted having one round invitation per month might affect 60 pointers in the queue, but at the same time there will be more invitations (double) sent out at one go.. so +/- it will be somewhat the same... my application is of 26th March/261313/60 points and if I don't get invited even in the August round I will be really worried and go for state sponsorship than the English exam....:rolleyes2:


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

sdcard said:


> Yup, someone posted having one round invitation per month might affect 60 pointers in the queue, but at the same time there will be more invitations (double) sent out at one go.. so +/- it will be somewhat the same... my application is of 26th March/261313/60 points and if I don't get invited even in the August round I will be really worried and go for state sponsorship than the English exam....:rolleyes2:


sdcard,
thats the exact suggestion i was going to told you.
go for state nomination, rather than waiting with 60 points.


----------



## mufc1999 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, im new here.

I just lodged my EOI on the 2nd July, 60 points, 263111. - still no invitation (pretty sure I won't get it this july rounds).

Question: I don't mind wait for another 4-6 months, but i am concerned how long to be exact i have to wait. Did anyone actually waited for a year or more? Thanks, and congratulations to those who got invited! *jealous*


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Could someone let me know if this is an exceptional case as compared to previous year (s), to what happened during the 6th July invitation round for 261XX (Software Engg) .
Is it only this time that during the 1st Invite round for a FY only candidates more than 60 points are invited. Or this is usual case for such high demand skill like Software Engg. every year.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sdcard said:


> Yup, someone posted having one round invitation per month might affect 60 pointers in the queue, but at the same time there will be more invitations (double) sent out at one go.. so +/- it will be somewhat the same... my application is of 26th March/261313/60 points and if I don't get invited even in the August round I will be really worried and go for state sponsorship than the English exam....:rolleyes2:


One thought that came to my mind (On similar lines to what you have posted above and may be its already posted by someone, elsewhere) is that, there will be 65+ applicants waiting in the queue for a whole 30 day period, versus 15 days in the 2014-15 AU Financial Year. In a way, 60 pointers might have a very slight disadvantage compared to previous years, when the invitations were bi-monthly!

I suppose, once we have 2 rounds of data, we might be in a better position to predict.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes Wolf,
This time seems to be exceptional as usually every round around 15-20 days worth of backlog used to get cleared.
But this year the ceiling reached it's MAX limit around May compared to June last year hence the backlog was more.
Lets wait and watch for the next round and then things will become more clearer.




wolfskin said:


> Could someone let me know if this is an exceptional case as compared to previous year (s), to what happened during the 6th July invitation round for 261XX (Software Engg) .
> Is it only this time that during the 1st Invite round for a FY only candidates more than 60 points are invited. Or this is usual case for such high demand skill like Software Engg. every year.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> Yes Wolf,
> This time seems to be exceptional as usually every round around 15-20 days worth of backlog used to get cleared.
> But this year the ceiling reached it's MAX limit around May compared to June last year hence the backlog was more.
> Lets wait and watch for the next round and then things will become more clearer.


Thanks for that quick reply. Its bit of a trouble for all 60 pointers now. And someone newly coming into the system with 60 points (i mean submitting EOI from now) seems to be in deep trouble. That means all new candidate are in a rush to achieve more than 60, which would adversely affect candidate like me


----------



## mufc1999 (Jul 7, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Thanks for that quick reply. Its bit of a trouble for all 60 pointers now. And someone newly coming into the system with 60 points (i mean submitting EOI from now) seems to be in deep trouble. That means all new candidate are in a rush to achieve more than 60, which would adversely affect candidate like me


same here. i just submitted mine on the 2nd july with 60p. I have a freakin' long way to go 

did anyone actually waited over 6 months?


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

mpat01 said:


> Quickly get help with any agent or a friend who can help you with this if you are not so sure about this. I am certain there is no such Bridging Visa you can apply for without a valid visa application.
> 
> YES, you can apply for a course which is either higher or lower level to what you have studied. Find an institution which offers vocational courses for a period of 10-12 months. But keep in mind, DIBP may issue a visa with no further stay which means you cannot apply for 189 when you are in Australia. You'll have to apply from offshore if your visa says 'no further stay' but this is the latter part. Better sort out your current situation by enrolling into a course.
> 
> According to me, you may get an invite in a few months time so better get an COE and apply for a student visa.


Thanks but is there anyway to get rid of No Further stay condition? I guess they will put this condition if I apply for a student visa.


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Long queue and delays upto 6 months*



Pommie said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have any information on how many people are waiting for the July EOI round for accountants ?
> 
> ...


I have submitted EOI on 20 April (60 Points). Still haven't received invitation. My rationale says, Due to massive cut this year, they are stretching this amount in small numbers. They will keep people waiting with long delays to lure overseas students to migrate and Australian graduates to enroll in Professional year courses. Otherwise, if allocation gets exhausted soon. Many will opt out from courses.
On the other hand 100-200 places per month are taken by 65, 70 pointers. hopefully, I won't have to wait longer.


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

@ SDCard..

Same boat bro... 26th March EOI 60 Points....
I had earlier gone with State Sponsorship of Victoria and it was rejected 

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

unlimitedme said:


> sdcard,
> thats the exact suggestion i was going to told you.
> go for state nomination, rather than waiting with 60 points.



Yes *unlimitedme*, I could have done that 2-3 months back.. But if I have waited till now I will wait for another round till I take a call... certainly the 60 pointers queue are at stake... I have been working in Sydney for the last 3 yrs (almost .. if had been 3 yrs could have claimed 5 points more) have known people around and have chances of getting a permanent/contract job in NSW(sydney) better than other states so it makes sense......


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Victoryvenkat said:


> @ SDCard..
> 
> Same boat bro... 26th March EOI 60 Points....
> I had earlier gone with State Sponsorship of Victoria and it was rejected
> ...


 sorry to hear Venkat.... but has your EOI date of effect got changed due to that..!!??


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

sdcard said:


> sorry to hear Venkat.... but has your EOI date of effect got changed due to that..!!??


No buddy... It was 2 separate EOI's ( One for 189 and One for 190 ).. So no problems at all 

But, what i suggest is do not go with State sponsorship when you have 60 points and eligible for 189 even though it gets delayed a bit... bcos only few very lucky people get selected for 190...you may be one among those lucky gentlemen... but do not change your Date of effect in EOI and miss 189 ....suggestion 

Cheers,
Venkat


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

My submission is that Australia is getting a good number of 65 or 65+ applicants for occupation code 2613xx. The quota for 2613xx per month should be around 447 (i.e. occupation ceiling of 5364 divided by 12). 

If Australia keeps on getting a good number of 65 or 65+ candidates then the current cut off points will not drop down and will remain at 65. As we can never know in advance how many 65/+ applicants will be there before the start of an invitation round, 60 pointers will always be very nervous before invitation rounds. 

Also, it would be difficult to get invited if you have only 60 points for 189 visa. Thus the big question is - Would it be best to apply for state sponsorship or wait for another round to see how it impacts the cut off points.

Trends show that the calculated number of invites per month i.e. 447 was exhausted by almost 2 months of backlog of 65/+ pointers, averaging 223 applicants per month. 

How? Well guessing the current cut off date to be around end of June for 65 pointers, we can say that more that 2 months backlog is cleared and can expect a backlog of about one month (i.e. 223 invites) for 65/+ pointers before the next round of invites in August.

So? This leaves a very good chance for the remaining (about 200) invites to be given to 60 pointers in August round of invites. Of course all this maths depends on various assumptions including the quota of invites affixed per month, expected number of 65/+ pointers etc. However I believe this would be very close to my guess after having observed the trend of invites for quite a few months now. (Open to expert review/criticism.)

Just like many others, I am in a dilemma whether to go for state sponsorship or wait till August, very well aware that I will be the very first ones to get the invite among 60 pointers for 2613xx. (EOI submitted 23 March 2015). Hope sanity and logic will prevail. 

Wishing all 2613xx 60 pointers all the best!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

All the best for Aug round .

You will surely get an invite in August.



goodtimes said:


> My submission is that Australia is getting a good number of 65 or 65+ applicants for occupation code 2613xx. The quota for 2613xx per month should be around 447 (i.e. occupation ceiling of 5364 divided by 12).
> 
> If Australia keeps on getting a good number of 65 or 65+ candidates then the current cut off points will not drop down and will remain at 65. As we can never know in advance how many 65/+ applicants will be there before the start of an invitation round, 60 pointers will always be very nervous before invitation rounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Hi, 
Nice evaluation....
Also because of readily available dates of PTE exams, people are getting good chance to increase their score and claim points...

Hopefully, 60 pointers should start rolling by August...

I have submitted mine on 22nd April.... 

Any guess, how many 60 pointers are in queue till April end.. Since we are guessing 233 65 per months.. then 60 will be much more.. 

God Knows when will I receive the invitation... Guessing the trend I may have to wait till October 

Any idea !!




goodtimes said:


> My submission is that Australia is getting a good number of 65 or 65+ applicants for occupation code 2613xx. The quota for 2613xx per month should be around 447 (i.e. occupation ceiling of 5364 divided by 12).
> 
> If Australia keeps on getting a good number of 65 or 65+ candidates then the current cut off points will not drop down and will remain at 65. As we can never know in advance how many 65/+ applicants will be there before the start of an invitation round, 60 pointers will always be very nervous before invitation rounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi All,

Just received notification from my agent, I have got an invitation 189/29-may/60 points/263111. Alhamdulilah.


----------



## sami979 (Jul 3, 2015)

Pommie said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have any information on how many people are waiting for the July EOI round for accountants ?
> 
> ...


I believe the number is high, only 65+ pointers were invited in July with a cutoff date somewhere in June!!
I applied on 19 May 60 points

here is a new thread for accountants were we could share details about accounting:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/798178-eoi-submitted-accountants.html


----------



## mufc1999 (Jul 7, 2015)

This could be a very stupid question: 
I always wonder do you think the government will sort the list by people with work-experience in each category (60/65/70+) as priority? or it just a system that automatically pick the x amount of applicants.

Thanks


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi,
> Nice evaluation....
> Also because of readily available dates of PTE exams, people are getting good chance to increase their score and claim points...
> 
> ...


Well that's a difficult question. My guess is that out of the 400 something applicants for 2613xx code every month, about 55% to 65% are 60 pointers, the remaining 35% to 45% are 65/+ (More precisely, about 30% to 40% are 65 pointers and about 5% to 10% are 65+ pointers). Majority of applicants are 60 pointers, always.

Guessing that number of 60 pointers is close to 240 every month (about 60% of ~400), I believe the cut off date for 60 pointers might jump from 23 March to 23 April in the coming August round. (Of course this is all guesswork and lots of assumptions and based purely on logic - based on these assumptions.) (Open to review/criticism by experts.)

In the assumption above, I am guessing that there are only 240 60 pointers between 23 March to 23 April and the number of applicants with 65/+ will be no more than ~200 for dates between end June to next round in August.

I am afraid that this number of 65/+ pointers will increase due to easy access and convenience of better PTE scores + people getting more experience points in August etc.

This will have a direct inverse affect on the selection of 60 pointers.

However, after August, the backlog of 65/+ pointers would be brought to end. So from August onward, the usual number of 65/+ pointers will be limited to about 200 (45 % of 447). This will enable the 60 pointers to receive about 240+ invites. Thus, every month after August, it should clear one month of backlog of 60 pointers. 

I hope it helps. Might have made some mistakes. All the best!


----------



## wanaboz (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Guyz,

I am lil confused with EOI point updation,have cpl of queries ,wud realy appreciate if you cud help in clearing my doubts.

I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 12-05-2015 for 261313 Software Engineer,currently i have 5 points for work eperience since ACS has reduced 4 yrs from my overall exp, since i am frm electronics background.
According to ACS my exp wud be counted after June 2010.I left my previous company on 30-12-2014 and joined the current one on 12-01-2015 so there is a gap of 12 days.

1.Does it mean i can update my EOI with 65 points on 12th July 2015?or i can only do it on 12th Aug 2015 ??iam a lil confused ,can you let me knw the exact date on which i can update my eoi to 65 points


2.In the EOI i have left the end date of my current compny blank ,so wud it get automaticaly updated or do i have to manualy update it?

3.When it gets updated to 65 points ,will the EOI submission date get affected?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Your wife's 60 points are all by her own or 60 including state sponsorship? I am not sure about any state's sponsorship for 2613, but the occupation is very much open for invitations in the independent 189 category. If 60 points for 189, then expect long waiting times to get invited. 2 months at minimum.


Thanks, 60 points for 189 only.

I don't have any hurry, Is there a chance after 2/3 months.

Sachin.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

*Woohoooo!!!!!*

Hey Guys,

Just got confirmation mail from my agent..Got the invite
Let the VISA process begin


----------



## seekau (Dec 31, 2013)

Applied on 2nd July, still waiting for invite.




sktan said:


> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> 
> 2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July
> ...


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

*goodtimes* good.analysis.. Thus I said 1 round invitations per month also means more invites per round.. assuming around 200 60 pointers should move every month for 2613xx.. so fingers crossed for August round....



goodtimes said:


> My submission is that Australia is getting a good number of 65 or 65+ applicants for occupation code 2613xx. The quota for 2613xx per month should be around 447 (i.e. occupation ceiling of 5364 divided by 12).
> 
> If Australia keeps on getting a good number of 65 or 65+ candidates then the current cut off points will not drop down and will remain at 65. As we can never know in advance how many 65/+ applicants will be there before the start of an invitation round, 60 pointers will always be very nervous before invitation rounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sachin_noida said:


> Thanks, 60 points for 189 only.
> 
> I don't have any hurry, Is there a chance after 2/3 months.
> 
> Sachin.


Yes, definitely.


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

goodtimes said:


> My submission is that Australia is getting a good number of 65 or 65+ applicants for occupation code 2613xx. The quota for 2613xx per month should be around 447 (i.e. occupation ceiling of 5364 divided by 12).
> 
> If Australia keeps on getting a good number of 65 or 65+ candidates then the current cut off points will not drop down and will remain at 65. As we can never know in advance how many 65/+ applicants will be there before the start of an invitation round, 60 pointers will always be very nervous before invitation rounds.
> 
> ...


+1.Myself submitted on 30March and waiting for more than 3 months.Hope they go as per ur calculations and give us our much awaited invite in August


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi,

I Submitted my EOI on 28th April'15 for ICT Business Analyst with 60 points. But I have not received the invite this month. Waiting for the next month now. Does anyone know if any of the 60 pointeers got the invite this month and how long does the department takes generally to clear the back log.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

joey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received notification from my agent, I have got an invitation 189/29-may/60 points/263111. Alhamdulilah.




congrats


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

20 April... No invitation yet


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

Hello , 

Pls tell when you filed second EOI for 190 subclass , then was it consolidated with the first EOI or It was totally separate means date of your earlier EOI was not changed at all ???


Actually I am also planning to file case for state sponsership as well in 190 subclass as I have already filed in 189 subclass on March 24 , 2015. 

I wish not to touch my earlier EOI of 189 with march 24 date and wish to file another EOI with 190 subclass . Is it possible ???

waiting for reply at the earliest


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

sdcard said:


> unlimitedme said:
> 
> 
> > sdcard,
> ...


Sdcard, what is your occupation code?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

saurav_dada said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Pls tell when you filed second EOI for 190 subclass , then was it consolidated with the first EOI or It was totally separate means date of your earlier EOI was not changed at all ???
> 
> ...




Yes you can submit another eoi for another category. it will not impact your first eoi


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hopefully we will get next month...

Good Luck to You....


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

saurav_dada said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Pls tell when you filed second EOI for 190 subclass , then was it consolidated with the first EOI or It was totally separate means date of your earlier EOI was not changed at all ???
> 
> ...


No worries. Go ahead and create new EOI for Visa 190. It will NOT have any affect on your first EOI.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

joey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received notification from my agent, I have got an invitation 189/29-may/60 points/263111. Alhamdulilah.


Congrats. When you submitted your EOI?

My Anzsco code is 263111. My 60 points will be completed on 1st aug, 2015. Do you think, i can get 189 invitation by Aug round.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Can you help me in estemating when will i get invite for my EOI, details are as below

Occupation Code: 261112
EOI Points: 60 Points
EOI logged on 4th June 2015
Invite still not received.
Regards
Jagdeep Singh



sktan said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> ...


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Thanks goodtimes##

I am also hopeful of getting invite in August or at max by September... Fingers crossed



goodtimes said:


> Well that's a difficult question. My guess is that out of the 400 something applicants for 2613xx code every month, about 55% to 65% are 60 pointers, the remaining 35% to 45% are 65/+ (More precisely, about 30% to 40% are 65 pointers and about 5% to 10% are 65+ pointers). Majority of applicants are 60 pointers, always.
> 
> Guessing that number of 60 pointers is close to 240 every month (about 60% of ~400), I believe the cut off date for 60 pointers might jump from 23 March to 23 April in the coming August round. (Of course this is all guesswork and lots of assumptions and based purely on logic - based on these assumptions.) (Open to review/criticism by experts.)
> 
> ...


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Application |||*
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Thank you so much Jeeten 
You have been a source of great support and knowledge.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

regattekreddy said:


> HI,
> 
> Updating with 190 won't effect 189 at all.... If u still feel it risky...u can independently launch two seperate EOI's..seperately for 190...Hope this answers ur query


Is it legal to file two separate EOIs?


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

kamy58 said:


> Is it legal to file two separate EOIs?


System allows multiple EOI. You just need to use different email address for new EOI. Many people create separate EOIs for different visa selection in order to prevent EOI getting locked when a invitation received.


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

Late to the party, but I got an invite with 70 points, 261313, May 29th EOI submission.

Now having fun filing out Form 80s.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

tdotguy said:


> Late to the party, but I got an invite with 70 points, 261313, May 29th EOI submission.
> 
> Now having fun filing out Form 80s.


Awesome, congratulations..


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

Can someone please help answer my query?

I have recieved to apply for invitation on July 6th. My 2nd child is expected in 2-3 days. I have included my wife and 1st child in the EOI until now offcourse.

If I pay the DIBP fees tomorrow, I will be required to pay 3600+1800+900 AUD. I can include the 2nd child later without any extra fees as I would be applying before his birth. 

Now my question is, can the CO take this impression that I have done this on purpose to avoid the additional fees? Can this have any effect on my case? And lastly, is there anything wrong in doing this ethically?

Lookimg for a reply to this from senior and experienced members here.


----------



## mufc1999 (Jul 7, 2015)

momentum said:


> Can someone please help answer my query?
> 
> I have recieved to apply for invitation on July 6th. My 2nd child is expected in 2-3 days. I have included my wife and 1st child in the EOI until now offcourse.
> 
> ...


I have no expert and i could be wrong, but my friend has the same issue like you. He's daughter was born after he lodged the application.

From i heard was, the moment you lodge in will be before your child even born so there is no issue, they only look at the birth certificate of your child. Plus i think there is a 'period' your child can have no visa, only has to stay with the mother until a certain time.


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Congratulations to everyone who has received their invitation. I have a quick question here, as it is obvious that invitations are being sent on scores basis. I scored 65 points and submitted my EOI in early May 2015. As the ceiling of accountants has significantly reduced approx 54% we know that less invitation will be generated for this year.

I was wondering in that case if they prioritise invitations on the score than what are the chances for people like me who could score 65 points. Will we ever receive invitations as circumstances are not in the favour of the low scorers!


----------



## mufc1999 (Jul 7, 2015)

I want to know about this too! Everyone will eventually get their invitation right? any changes to the requirements (say minimum to 65 instead) it won't affect any of those who already submitted their EOI right? 

Thanks



Nainaa said:


> Hello everyone,
> Congratulations to everyone who has received their invitation. I have a quick question here, as it is obvious that invitations are being sent on scores basis. I scored 65 points and submitted my EOI in early May 2015. As the ceiling of accountants has significantly reduced approx 54% we know that less invitation will be generated for this year.
> 
> I was wondering in that case if they prioritise invitations on the score than what are the chances for people like me who could score 65 points. Will we ever receive invitations as circumstances are not in the favour of the low scorers!


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Did any one get an EOI for NSW 190 - 261313 Software Engineer with 55+5 points. 

Please uodate


----------



## adgomezl (Jan 2, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> Hello everyone,
> Congratulations to everyone who has received their invitation. I have a quick question here, as it is obvious that invitations are being sent on scores basis. I scored 65 points and submitted my EOI in early May 2015. As the ceiling of accountants has significantly reduced approx 54% we know that less invitation will be generated for this year.
> 
> I was wondering in that case if they prioritise invitations on the score than what are the chances for people like me who could score 65 points. Will we ever receive invitations as circumstances are not in the favour of the low scorers!


Hi, what visa are you applying for? 189 or 190?

In case of 189, are you saying that you submitted your EOI early May with 65 points and you didn't get the invite?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Is it legal to file two separate EOIs?


yes It's a leagal


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

I've applied for Visa 189 and Yes!!!! I didn't get an invitation in recent round whereas, I lodged my EOI in the first week of May.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi can some one provide the email id details thru which 189 class will send invites.So that i will check in my SPAM and other folder to avoid miss up.

For 190-NSW, its [email protected]


----------



## adgomezl (Jan 2, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> I've applied for Visa 189 and Yes!!!! I didn't get an invitation in recent round whereas, I lodged my EOI in the first week of May.


I'm sorry but are you sure that is your SUBMISSION date?

It doesn't make sense to me, in the "8 May" invitation round the cut-off date was 28 April 2015 3.21 pm with 65 points, if what your are saying is correct, then all the invitations were gone in one week period, or put differently, around 210 people with 65+ points submitted an EOI in one week? (from 28 April to 1st week May)

Am I reading this correctly? it doesn't add up...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

adgomezl said:


> I'm sorry but are you sure that is your SUBMISSION date?
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me, in the "8 May" invitation round the cut-off date was 28 April 2015 3.21 pm with 65 points, if what your are saying is correct, then all the invitations were gone in one week period, or put differently, around 210 people with 65+ points submitted an EOI in one week? (from 28 April to 1st week May)
> 
> Am I reading this correctly? it doesn't add up...


Probably some mistake. Earlier s/he posted having submitted EOI on 02-June: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7580706-post472.html*


----------



## adgomezl (Jan 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Probably some mistake. Earlier s/he posted having submitted EOI on 02-June: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7580706-post472.html*


Now that makes much more sense, thanks...


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

*EOI date estimation*

Hi Good Times... Can you help me in estemating as to when can i expect my EOI invite, my details are as follows

Name: Jagdeep Singh
EOI Subimition Date: 4-June-2015
Points: 60
Occupation Code: 261112 (ICT System Analyst)
PTE score: L-79, R-75,S-90,W-66

Regards
Jagdeep Singh ...



goodtimes said:


> Well that's a difficult question. My guess is that out of the 400 something applicants for 2613xx code every month, about 55% to 65% are 60 pointers, the remaining 35% to 45% are 65/+ (More precisely, about 30% to 40% are 65 pointers and about 5% to 10% are 65+ pointers). Majority of applicants are 60 pointers, always.
> 
> Guessing that number of 60 pointers is close to 240 every month (about 60% of ~400), I believe the cut off date for 60 pointers might jump from 23 March to 23 April in the coming August round. (Of course this is all guesswork and lots of assumptions and based purely on logic - based on these assumptions.) (Open to review/criticism by experts.)
> 
> ...


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Good Times... Can you help me in estemating as to when can i expect my EOI invite, my details are as follows

Name: Jagdeep Singh
EOI Subimition Date: 4-June-2015
Points: 60
Occupation Code: 261112 (ICT System Analyst)
PTE score: L-79, R-75,S-90,W-66

Regards
Jagdeep Singh ...


----------



## naman_mehra (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

This is a very informative thread. Particularly for people like me, who are applying for the visa without any agent and completely on their own. Thanks a lot

I have recieved an invite for 189 on July 6 (Points - 65). Is there a seperate thread for ones applying for visa now, for all visa related queries and PCC and medicals as we move on to the next step?


----------



## adgomezl (Jan 2, 2015)

naman_mehra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is a very informative thread. Particularly for people like me, who are applying for the visa without any agent and completely on their own. Thanks a lot
> 
> I have recieved an invite for 189 on July 6 (Points - 65). Is there a seperate thread for ones applying for visa now, for all visa related queries and PCC and medicals as we move on to the next step?


Hi, what date was your EOI submission and what occupation? thanks!


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi Good Times... Can you help me in estemating as to when can i expect my EOI invite, my details are as follows
> 
> Name: Jagdeep Singh
> EOI Subimition Date: 4-June-2015
> ...


Hi Jagdeep,

Well that's again a difficult question. Please note, I did not pay too much attention to the growth and evolution of 2611xx applicants, so not sure about the correctness of my answer below. 

My guess is that out of the ~130 applicants for 2611xx code every month ( 130 number obtained by dividing occupation ceiling of 1600 for 2611x by 12 months), about 55% to 65% are 60 pointers, the remaining 35% to 45% are 65/+. So that brings 60 pointers to be around 80 applicants per month (about 60% of ~130) and 65/+ pointers to be about 50 applicants per month for 2611xx.

A few key points:
1. Before the July 2015 invite round, the cut off date for 2611 was 8 February 2015 as mentioned on the following webpage: 27 February 2015 round results
2. As per above calculations, total number of 65/+ pointers ahead of you must be around 250 (50 * 5 months of backlog)
3. In the best case scenario, (and lot of wishful thinking) let's say half of 65/+ pointers for 2611 get exhausted in the July 2015 round. 
4. Also, based on calculations above, the number of 60 pointers before you is ~320 (80 * 4 months backlog).
5. More wishful thinking forces us to believe that the remaining 125 applicants with 65/+ points will get exhausted in August 2015 round.
6. Every month we can expect 80 invites for 60 pointers, meaning that the backlog of ~320 applicants ahead of you will take about 4 to 5 months to get exhausted. 

Conclusion:
If these assumptions and calculations are true, then your EOI has a fair chance of being picked up by the supercomputer of borders.gov.in after about 5 to 7 months from now i.e. probably Feb 2016. 

The situation becomes worse if the number of 65/+ pointers keeps on increasing due to increase in points thanks to PTE/Experience gain etc.

I am guessing the updated information of July round results will help us better estimate the dates. I am also guessing that the cut off points for 2611xx will be increased from 60 to 65 points, just as the case is with 2613xx.

I hope it helps. All the best!


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for a detailed reply. Lets wait for July results. I beleive that this is a long wait for me in this case. Just a question here is that arent older application given high priority.
Regards
Jagdeep Singh



goodtimes said:


> Hi Jagdeep,
> 
> Well that's again a difficult question. Please note, I did not pay too much attention to the growth and evolution of 2611xx applicants, so not sure about the correctness of my answer below.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Thanks for a detailed reply. Lets wait for July results. I beleive that this is a long wait for me in this case. Just a question here is that arent older application given high priority.
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


Priority is given to higher points irrespective of their submission date. Then for applicants with same points, the priority is given as first-submitted-first-invited.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks KeeDa... so this means my will streach till Dec or Jan i guess.
Regards
Jagdeep Singh



KeeDa said:


> Priority is given to higher points irrespective of their submission date. Then for applicants with same points, the priority is given as first-submitted-first-invited.


----------



## naman_mehra (Jun 8, 2015)

adgomezl said:


> Hi, what date was your EOI submission and what occupation? thanks!


261313 - Software Engineer

Applied on 28th May


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum, here are my details:

EOI date: 18 June 2015
Points total of 60
Applying: 261312
Visa: 189

What do you feel about probability of getting invited. 

Kindly suggest.

Thanks


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

Can someone please paste the text for "Functional English" letter from the university for secondary applicant?

Thanks


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Momentum,

Please find the attachment for partner English cert

Regards
Afdal


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Answered your query in another thread.

*May 2015 Visa Applicants*




momentum said:


> Can someone please paste the text for "Functional English" letter from the university for secondary applicant?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

wanaboz said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I am lil confused with EOI point updation,have cpl of queries ,wud realy appreciate if you cud help in clearing my doubts.
> 
> ...


You should input data in the table/ grid as per your real relieving/ joining dates and let the system do the computation.
Yes, you should leave the to-date for current employment blank.
You don't really claim any points. The system automatically computes and grants you the points.
You don't have to login and update anything. The system computes and updates your work experience points automatically.
Yes, the date changes if your points change.


----------



## Anant70 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi all, I am new to this forum. My details are:

EOI submitted on 6th july 2015

Occupation - 233111 (chemical and materials engr)

Points - 65

Applied for - 189 and 190 visas

Please can I know the chances of getting an invite in the august round.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Full on Chance...... Infact don't say chance. You have full guarantee of receiving an invite with 65 points.
So sit back and wait for the next round.



Anant70 said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum. My details are:
> 
> EOI submitted on 6th july 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## Anant70 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Probably some mistake. Earlier s/he posted having submitted EOI on 02-June: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7580706-post472.html*


Oops My bad! that was a mistake 
I meant the first week of June!
but seriously I checked the date and this time I am telling you the exact date i.e. 29 May 2015. 

By the way, you guys seem stuck into the submission dates as apparently these details might put a big question on all your statistical findings. 

Anyway, guys please help me to find out the answer. I am so tired of all this Initially I have been told to do your bachelor, go for a professional year... get IELTS 7 each and you will be elligible to apply for PR. BUT!!!! reall picture is totally different and full of frustration. Now I am elligible to apply for PR but not elligible to get an nvition as that damn system priortise invitation on high scores.


----------



## ashima25 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Seniors,
Can you please help me by checking my case and predicting my invitation chances for august round. Thank you.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa: 189

Occupation: 261312- Developer Programmer

EOI Submitted with 65 Points: 1/July/15

Invited: ???


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

ashima25 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Can you please help me by checking my case and predicting my invitation chances for august round. Thank you.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


You should get the invitation easily in the August round. Cheers!


----------



## mankush (Jul 5, 2015)

hi naina, 

i am quite sure that you should get invitation in august, but to be on safer side if you have completed auditing as a subject in your Australian education than you can get another assessment done as an external auditor and submit anther eoi. This will assure you that you will have an invitation next month.

i say this because i was in the same boat but with 60 points, filed e0i for accountant on 9th april and as an external auditor on 12 th may, got invited for the later on the 6th.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi there EOI gurus. Can you help me understand my situation?

I have agent and we applied EOI for visa 189 last May 6th 2015.. Now I wanted to apply EOI for statesponsorhip too ( VIC or NSW) my agent reply is:

" *You cannot lodged two EOI application for the same applicant it will lead to technical issue that may cause Visa Refusal. If you would like to consider applying for State Sponsorship we can do so just let us know of your decision.*"

Is this correct?

My purpose for 2 EOI is to expedite the process whichever comes first then I will go ahead and lodge visa.


----------



## adgomezl (Jan 2, 2015)

mankush said:


> hi naina,
> 
> i am quite sure that you should get invitation in august, but to be on safer side if you have completed auditing as a subject in your Australian education than you can get another assessment done as an external auditor and submit anther eoi. This will assure you that you will have an invitation next month.
> 
> i say this because i was in the same boat but with 60 points, filed e0i for accountant on 9th april and as an external auditor on 12 th may, got invited for the later on the 6th.


Hi, how did you get the second assessment?

I called CPA and they said that I can only have the assessment under one occupation, so is either Accountant or External Auditor. I have my assessment for Accountant and I can choose to change it to External Auditor but I can't have both (for what I've been told)


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

*261313 , subclass 189 , EOI submitted March 24, 2015*

Hi , 

I have applied EOI on March 24, 2015 of 261313 (Software Engineer) with 60 points.

I did not get invite . Pls suggest me if I have any chances of getting invite in August or not ???sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

saurav_dada said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have applied EOI on March 24, 2015 of 261313 (Software Engineer) with 60 points.
> 
> I did not get invite . Pls suggest me if I have any chances of getting invite in August or not ???sad::sad::sad:


Hi Surav,

You should be able to get an invite during the August round.
Cheer up mate!!! 

Regards, Ga.


----------



## mankush (Jul 5, 2015)

Naina, 

yes it is right that cpa wont give you letters of two full assessment, i was told the same by cpa. Therfore i went to ipa and got it. They charged me 785 dollars but processed it in two days.

i also confirmed with an agent that doing this was totally ok. so if you want you can go to another assessing body and get a different assessment.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

grant512 said:


> Hi there EOI gurus. Can you help me understand my situation?
> 
> I have agent and we applied EOI for visa 189 last May 6th 2015.. Now I wanted to apply EOI for statesponsorhip too ( VIC or NSW) my agent reply is:
> 
> ...


How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?


I had two EOIs for Victoria and NSW respectively, my agent did that. I have around 4 EOIs for my name


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

*SA sposnsership*

Pls tell me if we require a family member living in Australia is compulsory for applying in South Australia??

can we not file south Australia sponsorship without relative living in South Australia???


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

sktan said:


> UPDATE Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round . Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided. 2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July 2611 - 65 points before 25th May 2211 - 65 points, before 30th May For all other ANZSCO code - 60 points, between 10th-16th June In order to improve the accuracy of the dates and to narrow down the date range, please reply and indicate your occupation code, EOI date of effect and your score if one of the following applies to you. 1. 2613 applicants who scored exactly 65 points and have received an invitationwith an EOI date of effect between 28th June-2nd July 2. 2611 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 25th May 3. 2211 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 30th May 4. Applicants with 60 points who have been invited and with an EOI date of effect after between 10th-16th June


My details:

EOI Date of effect: 18th April 2015
Points: 65
Code: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Visa: 189

EOI Status: SUBMITTED


Not yet invited on 6th July Round.


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

Friends,

1. Are invites for 2613* occupations only being sent to those who has submitted EOI before July?

My agent told me that these occupations are yet not open to those who submitted the EOI in new financial year in July. It is showing as occupation ceiling .

2. Does it makes sense for a 60 pointer to improve his score through english and update the EOI wil 70 points instead of existing 60(EOI submitted on 1 MAY 15) points? Will he get the invite soon ? Since invites are only being sent to last year financial year EOIs.


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Hi, 
You have more than good chance to get invite. Enjoy 



abcmel said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please if anyone of you can advice what are the chances of getting invitation in August Round.
> Below are my details:
> ...


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

grant512 said:


> Hi there EOI gurus. Can you help me understand my situation?
> 
> I have agent and we applied EOI for visa 189 last May 6th 2015.. Now I wanted to apply EOI for statesponsorhip too ( VIC or NSW) my agent reply is:
> 
> ...


If expediting the process is your purpose, you can very well opt for both 189 and 190 visa in the same EOI. Your EOI will be suspended as soon as your receive either the 189 or 190 invitation.


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

mankush said:


> hi naina,
> 
> i am quite sure that you should get invitation in august, but to be on safer side if you have completed auditing as a subject in your Australian education than you can get another assessment done as an external auditor and submit anther eoi. This will assure you that you will have an invitation next month.
> 
> i say this because i was in the same boat but with 60 points, filed e0i for accountant on 9th april and as an external auditor on 12 th may, got invited for the later on the 6th.


Thanks for your suggestion mankush. I will call CPA regarding skill assessment procedure. Many Thanks


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

aarvi08 said:


> My details:
> 
> EOI Date of effect: 18th April 2015
> Points: 65
> ...


You can definitely expect an invite in August round. All the best!


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

mankush said:


> Naina,
> 
> yes it is right that cpa wont give you letters of two full assessment, i was told the same by cpa. Therfore i went to ipa and got it. They charged me 785 dollars but processed it in two days.
> 
> i also confirmed with an agent that doing this was totally ok. so if you want you can go to another assessing body and get a different assessment.


Oh wow! heap of the information without paying dollars  
Highly appreciate your concern and recommendation. 
God bless you!


----------



## Positive01 (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear Experts,

Please if anyone of you can advice what are the chances of getting invitation in August Round.
Below are my details:

EOI submitted: 28-May-2015
Points: 60
Skill code: 261313
NSW190=65 points, submitted 28th may 2015

Please experts help on this.Also 
what PTE test as I gave IELTS and could not score 7 each?
Is scoring easy in PTE english test or is it vaid for 189?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

BOTH of you will be INVITED during August INVITATION round.




ashima25 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Can you please help me by checking my case and predicting my invitation chances for august round. Thank you.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...





saurav_dada said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have applied EOI on March 24, 2015 of 261313 (Software Engineer) with 60 points.
> 
> I did not get invite . Pls suggest me if I have any chances of getting invite in August or not ???sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*For 189* - You might get invited in September or October (AFTER August results are published we might be able to further zero down on the month).



> *Regarding 190 - NSW SS*
> 
> 
> *NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*
> ...



*Which English language tests are accepted by the Department?*


BOTH PTE-A and IELTS are equally difficult tests and have different challenges. Lately people are able to score easily in PTE-A as compared to IELTS.

* PTE-A slots are readily available
* PTE-A results are also declared within 5 days


Refer to this thread for more details *PTE-A Exam*



Positive01 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please if anyone of you can advice what are the chances of getting invitation in August Round.
> Below are my details:
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

With 65 points you will be INVITED during August INVITATION round.





abcmel said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please if anyone of you can advice what are the chances of getting invitation in August Round.
> Below are my details:
> ...


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

aarvi08 said:


> My details:
> 
> EOI Date of effect: 18th April 2015
> Points: 65
> ...


This post shows the situation is worse than anyone(at least me) thought for 2611.
Last invitation was in Feb with 60 points, so in 6th July only two months of backlog was cleared and don't expect that all 65 will get invitation even in August draw


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - No. The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation.

Its time to change your Agent as it seems he is a novice OR trying to play around with your hard earned money and emotions.


2 - It definitely makes sense to enhance your score from 60 to 70 IF you have means to do it. WITH 70 points you would be invited in the very NEXT Invitation round.


WITH 60 points, you may get invited in September or October. Things would be clear AFTER August round results are published AND we might be able to zero down on exact month.



sachin_noida said:


> friends,
> 
> 1. Are invites for 2613* occupations only being sent to those who has submitted eoi before july?
> 
> ...


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?

What are the chances for me to get invited in coming rounds like August or Sept???

EOI submitted on 30th June 2015
Age=30 points
Ielts=0 (6.5)
Experience=15
Education=15 (Mechanical Engineer & code 233512)
Total= 60
Visa= 189


Regards


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I am not sure how far this Information is correct... I heard from a friend that Australian job market is poor currently and many people are returning back without jobs...specially the Software testing profession is too bad....

I am in the process of my VISA...have already spent around 1.25 Lakhs including consultants fee... I am expecting the Invitation in the month of August.....

People who are in Australia, please let me know your views on the same regarding openings and how good the Job Market is at present....That would really help me and may me many others in this forum.

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Any idea based on past patterns when they are going to publish 6 July results analysis?


----------



## sriindia (Jul 10, 2015)

*Waiting for invitation*

Hi admin,
Any idea how long will it take to receive an invitation based on your calculations.

EoI submitted : 14th feb 2015 with 60 points for 189 visa
Acs: 261112 systems analyst

Is there any chance I receive invitation for the August round..

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hungvn89 said:


> Any idea based on past patterns when they are going to publish 6 July results analysis?


There has never been a pattern on this. From what I remember, it is mostly done a week prior to the next invite round. But, that was earlier when we used to have 2 rounds per month. Can't really say how and when they plan to publish the numbers from this year onwards.


----------



## sriindia (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi admin, Any idea how long will it take to receive an invitation based on your calculations. EoI submitted : 14th feb 2015 with 60 points for 189 visa Acs: 261112 systems analyst Is there any chance I receive invitation for the August round.. Thanks in advance


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

sriindia said:


> Hi admin, Any idea how long will it take to receive an invitation based on your calculations. EoI submitted : 14th feb 2015 with 60 points for 189 visa Acs: 261112 systems analyst Is there any chance I receive invitation for the August round.. Thanks in advance


I think you have some chances of receiving it in August, but more chances of receiving it in September round. The reason is that most of the invitations in August round will be taken by 65 pointers ahead of you. I hope it helps. Stay positive! Cheers.


----------



## riyansydney (Jul 7, 2015)

I submitted mine in 6 th of june with 60 pts for 189 and 65 for 190 . Does anyone have any idea of chance of receive invitation on accountant general. And how long would that 
be?? Fyi i Am on shore applicant.


----------



## sriindia (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks @ goodtimes


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> With 65 points you will be INVITED during August INVITATION round.


Thanks Jeeten.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Well from the border.gov.au website ...

"Occupation ceiling

Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611), Accountants (ANZSCO 2211) and Software and Applications Programmers (ANZSCO 2613) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year."


I did not understand above. Anyone can help plz? Thanks

Regards
abcmel


----------



## sriindia (Jul 10, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Well from the border.gov.au website ...
> 
> "Occupation ceiling
> 
> ...


That information hasn't been updated yet.. So ignore that until the occupation ceiling gets updated


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

sriindia said:


> That information hasn't been updated yet.. So ignore that until the occupation ceiling gets updated


Okay thanks sri.


----------



## sriindia (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi jeeten and keeDa, 

Any idea how long will it take to receive an invitation based on your calculations. 

EoI submitted : 14th feb 2015 with 60 points for 189 visa Acs: 261112 systems analyst 

Is there any chance I receive invitation for the August roun or should I also apply eoi for 190 as my current visa expires end of August 

Thanks in advance


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

sriindia said:


> That information hasn't been updated yet.. So ignore that until the occupation ceiling gets updated


At least this proves that Australia really needs skilled people in IT ... for publishing quick updates on their websites... 

IT people... relish the fact and bash on! :heh: 

Cheers


----------



## ellie1987 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi,

I heard that the point test requirement is increased in general accountant? Any advise?

How long does it take from sending an EOI till visa grant? Thanks


----------



## sriindia (Jul 10, 2015)

:confused2:


ellie1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I heard that the point test requirement is increased in general accountant? Any advise?
> 
> How long does it take from sending an EOI till visa grant? Thanks


Hi,

I don't think that the point test requirement has been increased from minimum which is 60. But, I think u might have heard about the current cut off which is higher ( as many occupation lists )

Hope I answered


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sriindia said:


> Hi jeeten and keeDa,
> 
> Any idea how long will it take to receive an invitation based on your calculations.
> 
> ...


We are not too sure about your occupation 261112. Read this thread entirely and find out who from 261112 was invited with how many points and with which EOI Submitted Date. Then calculate accordingly. Someone here has done a good statistical analysis for a few occupations, but I am not sure if yours is included in that. Reading this thread entirely should give you a better picture. Having said that, EOI from 14-Feb should have pretty good chances of getting invited.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> We are not too sure about your occupation 261112. Read this thread entirely and find out who from 261112 was invited with how many points and with which EOI Submitted Date. Then calculate accordingly. Someone here has done a good statistical analysis for a few occupations, but I am not sure if yours is included in that. Reading this thread entirely should give you a better picture. Having said that, EOI from 14-Feb should have pretty good chances of getting invited.


This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...aited-6th-july-2015-round-59.html#post7607154

In nut shell, expect that every month after August round, there will be 80 invites for 60 pointers for 2611xx, starting from previous cut off date of 8th Feb 2015. 

For EOI submitted on 14-Feb, the chances of being selected in September round seem to be good.


----------



## sriindia (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for your valuable information.. @ jeeten, keeDa, goodtimes


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sriindia said:


> Hi jeeten and keeDa,
> 
> Any idea how long will it take to receive an invitation based on your calculations.
> 
> ...


Frankly speaking, you would have to wait couple of more months.

Below is a post from aarvi08, he/she hasn't received invite in 6th Jul round with 65 points and EOI date 18th April. So there are other 65+ pointers waiting and then come 60 pointers where you would be front runner since it's submitted on 14th Feb

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-eagerly-awaited-6th-july-2015-round-61.html


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> Frankly speaking, you would have to wait couple of more months.
> 
> Below is a post from aarvi08, he/she hasn't received invite in 6th Jul round with 65 points and EOI date 18th April. So there are other 65+ pointers waiting and then come 60 pointers where you would be front runner since it's submitted on 14th Feb
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-eagerly-awaited-6th-july-2015-round-61.html


Wow! If someone with 65 points from April is still waiting, then the situation is nothing but alarming for 60 pointers. Yes, 2 months at minimum to wait for an invite, provided new 65+ pointers won't be that much.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

samage said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?
> 
> ...


You may probably get invite soon. I have similar profile with you (60pt) and I got mine in the 6th July round.


----------



## Anupam14 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi All. I submitted my EOI for 189 today evening. According to me I should have had 65 points but the application summary showed 70. I reckon the difference could be bacause of the number of years of experience. I added work ex starting from my first job whereas acs assessment though lists all roles starting from my first job states exp to be counted from jun 2007. Now what I want to know is if I should amend my eoi to start from jun 2007 rather than 2004 which is my first role. 

Please advise 
Anupam


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Anupam14 said:


> Hi All. I submitted my EOI for 189 today evening. According to me I should have had 65 points but the application summary showed 70. I reckon the difference could be bacause of the number of years of experience. I added work ex starting from my first job whereas acs assessment though lists all roles starting from my first job states exp to be counted from jun 2007. Now what I want to know is if I should amend my eoi to start from jun 2007 rather than 2004 which is my first role.
> 
> Please advise
> Anupam


When you add your employment in the table/ grid, there is a drop-down option to choose _relevant/ not-relevant_. You should edit your EOI and change all work experience till Jun-2007 as _not-relevant_. If it is one single employment overlapping the time period before and after Jun-2007, then break it into 2 parts with the prior one being _not-relevant_ and the rest as _relevant_. In the end make sure that the system says 65 points and only then submit the EOI.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi anupam,
Fill your EOI based on the ACS letter.Mark t he experience York may 2007 as noon relevant. And mark the experience from Jun 2007 as relevant. Read your letter carefully. If it is written that your experience after may 2007 is considered relevant then only mark it n from June. 
Any overclaiming of points may lead to visa rejection. 





Anupam14 said:


> Hi All. I submitted my EOI for 189 today evening. According to me I should have had 65 points but the application summary showed 70. I reckon the difference could be bacause of the number of years of experience. I added work ex starting from my first job whereas acs assessment though lists all roles starting from my first job states exp to be counted from jun 2007. Now what I want to know is if I should amend my eoi to start from jun 2007 rather than 2004 which is my first role.
> 
> Please advise
> Anupam


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Wow! If someone with 65 points from April is still waiting, then the situation is nothing but alarming for 60 pointers. Yes, 2 months at minimum to wait for an invite, provided new 65+ pointers won't be that much.


True that. The backlog stands at 2 months at least. Considering the trend that 2300 + invites were sent during July 6th round, there is a fair chance that April and May are cleared in the August round. Fingers crossed for that. 

Another alarming trend is the lead time between getting an invite and grant. The median stands at 50 days. I am still confused between form 80 and 1221. Whether I need to fill both or one of them for myself, wife and kid is still confusing. If anyone has more information on the next steps after getting the invite, kindly enlighten. I want to be prepared for that.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

if I get invitation on a day before my brithday which marks the change in age range and reduce the points. 
Would that invitation be valid for me to file Visa because I would be "*X years and 11 months and 30 days*" on the day of invitation?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aarvi08 said:


> True that. The backlog stands at 2 months at least. Considering the trend that 2300 + invites were sent during July 6th round, there is a fair chance that April and May are cleared in the August round. Fingers crossed for that.
> 
> Another alarming trend is the lead time between getting an invite and grant. The median stands at 50 days. I am still confused between form 80 and 1221. Whether I need to fill both or one of them for myself, wife and kid is still confusing. If anyone has more information on the next steps after getting the invite, kindly enlighten. I want to be prepared for that.


From what I know:

Form 80 and 1221- a must for onshore applicants.
1221- a must if you have Australian travel history. Never been to Australia? then ignore this form.
Otherwise, Form 80- can't really say for whom the CO might come back asking for it. From general observation, this is asked from adult applicants who have some travel history. Sometimes they ask from applicants without any travel history too. So, better have it filled for all adult applicants (not the kids). Even if the CO hasn't asked 80 and 1221, and if you provide (upload) them, there won't be any problems.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> if I get invitation on a day before my brithday which marks the change in age range and reduce the points.
> Would that invitation be valid for me to file Visa because I would be "*X years and 11 months and 30 days*" on the day of invitation?


Yes. Once you are invited, you technically leave behind your EOI and everything related to it. So, does not matter if you grow old or your occupation is taken away from the SOL, etc.


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

I noticed the occupational ceiling for occupation-2613 is 5364, the july invite round has maximum number for 189 is 2300, in view of this occupational ceiling what is the probability of getting exhausted? My point score is 60 and Date of Effect is 18th June 2015. can I expect an invite in Aug 2015?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

How Many mechanical Engineers got invitations in last 3 months ??

........................
I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?

What are the chances for me to get invited in coming rounds like August or Sept???

EOI submitted on 30th June 2015
Age=30 points
Ielts=0 (6.5)
Experience=15
Education=15 (Mechanical Engineer & code 233512)
Total= 60
Visa= 189


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

psirimalla said:


> I noticed the occupational ceiling for occupation-2613 is 5364, the july invite round has maximum number for 189 is 2300, in view of this occupational ceiling what is the probability of getting exhausted? My point score is 60 and Date of Effect is 18th June 2015. can I expect an invite in Aug 2015?


Not in August but later. Much later. Applicants with 60 points since 23-March are ahead of you and so are those with 65 points from 27-June. Add to this any new 65+ applicants filing their EOI by 03-August. It is going to be a long wait for you. 2 months at least, if not more.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

How Many mechanical Engineers got invitations in last 3 months ??

........................
I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?

What are the chances for me to get invited in coming rounds like August or Sept???

EOI submitted on 30th June 2015
Age=30 points
Ielts=0 (6.5)
Experience=15
Education=15 (Mechanical Engineer & code 233512)
Total= 60
Visa= 189


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you for your reply, I am trying to see if I can improve points in English language proficiency. I scored IELTS L-6, R-6, W-6.5, S-7.5. I see people are taking PTE test instead of IELTS. do you think PTE is easy to score?

Istead of taking test another time, I can wait for few months for the invite, but what I am worried is what if the visa numbers are exhausted before I get invited. 

Kindly suggest


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> I noticed the occupational ceiling for occupation-2613 is 5364, the july invite round has maximum number for 189 is 2300, in view of this occupational ceiling what is the probability of getting exhausted? My point score is 60 and Date of Effect is 18th June 2015. can I expect an invite in Aug 2015?


You cannot apply a formula to this. But to simplify let's assume 5364 divided by 12 = approx 450invites per month will be issued in that category to exhaust the 5300+ invites in an year. Now considering that 2300 invites in July would have 450 invites of 2613Xx would not be the right Method to calculate because by that logic, out of 2300 invites this July, there should 1000+ invites for registered nurses as there is occupational ceiling of 13000 nurses for this financial year. 

I may be thinking in the wrong direction. What say ?


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

that may not be the correct equation, based on what you are saying they should not have ran out of visa numbers in any category. but they did in the last financial year


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Right, we don't know how they do it. But, my guess is, it is more or less like what aarvi08 said. One explanation for why ceilings get exhausted could be because there might be more highly skilled/ more desirable (i.e. 65+) applicants during an EOI round, and the system might be programmed to give them the invite right away instead of making them wait for another round and thus exceeding that round's budget of 450. Another calculation could be: if there are many applicants from the said occupation with enough seats to go around, then instead of piling them on, give them the invite now (rather than wait for another round) even if the number exceeds 450 because if not now they would get invited later anyways; so invite them now as it becomes more manageable for them to have applicants invited and into the system rather than keep them out and into the backlog. Yet another aspect could be that they have to give away 2300 per month, and if there are not enough applicants from other occupations (nurses, civil engineers, etc), then let there be more ICT invitations so as to reach the 2300 mark.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

psirimalla said:


> Thank you for your reply, I am trying to see if I can improve points in English language proficiency. I scored IELTS L-6, R-6, W-6.5, S-7.5. I see people are taking PTE test instead of IELTS. do you think PTE is easy to score?
> 
> Istead of taking test another time, I can wait for few months for the invite, but what I am worried is what if the visa numbers are exhausted before I get invited.
> 
> Kindly suggest


I don't have any idea about PTE. It wasn't in the picture when I started preparing for IELTS. It was introduced (or rather a decision was made to accept PTE scores) in Nov-2014 (24-Nov I think). By then I was already well familiar with the IELTS format and I think I had booked my IELTS test too.

IMO, PTE requires equal amount of study, preparation, and practice. The only benefit with PTE is that you get a test date very soon and the results are out in under 48 hours most of the time. I don't know about IELTS these days, but back in those days, one had to book at least 2 months in advance and results are published after 13 days. But, from what I've read so far here on the forums, the general opinion is that PTE is still easier to score than IELTS.


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> that may not be the correct equation, based on what you are saying they should not have ran out of visa numbers in any category. but they did in the last financial year


My point is there is a ceiling on occupation and then there is a ceiling on total 189. So not necessarily all occupations will touch ceiling.


----------



## Anupam14 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks guys. I have amended it now. Just a little strange that the same job description and profile is considered relevant as well as irrelevant


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

abcmel said:


> Any idea, by when August EOI invite date will be announced?


I guess the August date will be 3rd or 10th August (in line with being a Monday as for July 2015 invitation date). Hopefully it will be announced on borders.gov.au early next week. I noticed that before May 2015, the website used to get updated within a week after the invitation round date. However, lately the updates have been done very disorderly. This could be probably due to various modification done on the website 1. To accommodate the new financial year changes and 2. To adjust to the change in domain from immi.gov.au to borders.gov.au


----------



## akhi0072003 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi, 
The website is not yet updated with the 06July2015 round DOE and and cutoff for the results. I was almost sure to get an invite in this round but don't see an invitation.
Can someone suggest/share opinion on this or for next invitation round ? 

VISA : 189
DateOfEffect : 31Mar2015
ACS : 261313
Points : 60

If it takes longer, should I also apply for 190 for NSW.....


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Does the invite include all occupation ceilings? or just the people with higher points. Say there will be a total of 500 (say) people to be invited and in their database, there are 600 applicants with 65 points in the accountants occupation and say the rest 50 in the civil engineering occupation with only 60 points. How does the system work in these cases? Is there a quota allotted for each occupation code that they will invite atleast some all occupation or will they invite people with higher points regardless of the occupation?

Thanks


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone... I wanted to know that i have applied for 189 via my immigration consultant and EOI was filled on 4 June 2015 with following details

Occupation Code: 261112
Point: 60 Points.
Visa Class: 189
PTE score: L-79, R-75, S-90, W-66.
I asked that when should i expect invite for this as was told that it might take time till Dec/Jan-16 considering backlog of application.
Can i file another EOI on my own (Not via my consultant) under State Sponsorship Visa class 190. Please advice.
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

akhi0072003 said:


> Hi,
> The website is not yet updated with the 06July2015 round DOE and and cutoff for the results. I was almost sure to get an invite in this round but don't see an invitation.
> Can someone suggest/share opinion on this or for next invitation round ?
> 
> ...


Read this thread in its entirety as this has been discussed earlier. With 31-March and 60 points, you most probably will be invited in August.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Does the invite include all occupation ceilings? or just the people with higher points. Say there will be a total of 500 (say) people to be invited and in their database, there are 600 applicants with 65 points in the accountants occupation and say the rest 50 in the civil engineering occupation with only 60 points. How does the system work in these cases? Is there a quota allotted for each occupation code that they will invite atleast some all occupation or will they invite people with higher points regardless of the occupation?
> 
> Thanks


Nobody knows the exact way the system works, but I am sure that they would want to give equal opportunity and a fair chance to all. So, even if one occupation has a large number of applicants, they won't just steal away from prospective invitations belonging to other occupations.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi KeeDa... I wanted to know that i have applied for 189 via my immigration consultant and EOI was filled on 4 June 2015 with following details

Occupation Code: 261112
Point: 60 Points.
Visa Class: 189
PTE score: L-79, R-75, S-90, W-66.
I asked that when should i expect invite for this as was told that it might take time till Dec/Jan-16 considering backlog of application.
Can i file another EOI on my own (Not via my consultant) under State Sponsorship Visa class 190. Please advice.
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi KeeDa... I wanted to know that i have applied for 189 via my immigration consultant and EOI was filled on 4 June 2015 with following details
> 
> Occupation Code: 261112
> Point: 60 Points.
> ...


Mate, 261112 was recently discussed on this thread/ page#65


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks KeeDa, I wanted to know that can i file another EOI under 190 when i have alraedy filed one EOI under 189 via my immigration agent.
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> I guess the August date will be 3rd or 10th August (in line with being a Monday as for July 2015 invitation date). Hopefully it will be announced on borders.gov.au early next week. I noticed that before May 2015, the website used to get updated within a week after the invitation round date. However, lately the updates have been done very disorderly. This could be probably due to various modification done on the website 1. To accommodate the new financial year changes and 2. To adjust to the change in domain from immi.gov.au to borders.gov.au




Hi Goodtimes

Thanks for helping and spreading your knowledge in expat threads. This helps a lot when people like me apply for PR by themselves.
Just one question - Spouse IELTS is mandatory?.
I have applied EOI for 189 and not claiming any point for SPOUSE. However i have included spouse visa along with my application.

waiting for your response.

Thanks
abcmel


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

abcmel said:


> Hi Goodtimes
> 
> Thanks for helping and spreading your knowledge in expat threads. This helps a lot when people like me apply for PR by themselves.
> Just one question - Spouse IELTS is mandatory?.
> ...


Hi, 

For each of your dependent applicants who are aged 18 years or older at the time of application must provide evidence of Functional English. If the applicant does not have evidence of having Functional English, you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge.

Functional English: http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Cheers


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Thanks KeeDa, I wanted to know that can i file another EOI under 190 when i have alraedy filed one EOI under 189 via my immigration agent.
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


Yes you can. It's permissible.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Nobody knows the exact way the system works, but I am sure that they would want to give equal opportunity and a fair chance to all. So, even if one occupation has a large number of applicants, they won't just steal away from prospective invitations belonging to other occupations.


Yes, I am also positive about it. They sure would have thought about a method to make it more diverse rather than just point based system.


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

roohi21 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We applied for SA SS on July 6, today morning for my husband. He has 60 points with ANZSCO code 149914 that was high availability while we were applying but now is special conditions apply. Can anyone help me with the cut-off date for invitation? What are our chances of invitation?
> 
> ...


Hi roohi

Even i applied for the same occupation code on july6 .Roohi as per my knowledge in the case of south Australia when your application is lodged they will review your application.If everything is right they will send you invite.As per timelines they will send invite within 20 days maximum.


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Hey guys,

I received invitation for Accountant General on 6th July (65 points) for 189. Just want to know how long will it take to get a CO for my application if I apply on 14th July?

Thanks


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received invitation for Accountant General on 6th July (65 points) for 189. Just want to know how long will it take to get a CO for my application if I apply on 14th July?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Asha

I think within 2 months, but others will have a better feel. Often you get assigned a CO, but you may not know it - i.e. they are looking at your file already, before they ask questions.

Can I ask - What date did you submit your EOI with 65 points ??

Thanks....


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

https://www.acacia-au.com/2015-16-occupational-ceilings-announced.php


Guys go through the above link, looks like 261313 is filled up completely. :confused2::confused2::confused2:
Not sure how true it is?.

THanks
abcmel


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

abcmel said:


> https://www.acacia-au.com/2015-16-occupational-ceilings-announced.php
> 
> 
> Guys go through the above link, looks like 261313 is filled up completely. :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> ...


*Nothing to worry about *for folks waiting for invitations this financial year, i.e., 2015-16. However, it makes sense for each of us, to score the maximum marks and apply earliest!!

In the last column, he is dividing "Total invitations sent out in 2014-15 FY" by "Total Ceiling in 2014-15 Financial Year".

This data can be viewed in the following manner:
1. Ratio between the occupations.
2. Which was the most popular occupation amongst migrants.

A few forum members and I had used this data to predict how many invitations are given out in per round, every month, in the Financial Year 2015. *LINK*. Though not accurate, it provided a trend with the limited data we had.


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

I got invited the 2nd time 6th July. I was invited in April and had already lodged my application. Not sure what to do on the second invitation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

wiseman_eagle said:


> I got invited the 2nd time 6th July. I was invited in April and had already lodged my application. Not sure what to do on the second invitation.


Me too. I tried to call them and have written 2 emails to them so far about it. I was invited in April and again on 06-July. Still waiting to hear from them.

Did you lodge your visa just around the time when the invitation was about to expire? I did, and I think that could be the reason why the EOI did not change from INVITED to LODGED.


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> *Nothing to worry about *for folks waiting for invitations this financial year, i.e., 2015-16. However, it makes sense for each of us, to score the maximum marks and apply earliest!!
> 
> In the last column, he is dividing "Total invitations sent out in 2014-15 FY" by "Total Ceiling in 2014-15 Financial Year".
> 
> ...



Thanks jelli-kallu, this is much clear now.. lets wait for the next invitation round now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

First of all I must appreciate each and every expat here for sharing their experiences and most valuable suggestions and their experiences.
Not sure when i can receive the invitation for my visa applied for EOI on 28th april 2015. Eagerly waiting for the august 2015 round. Missed on july 6th 2015. I think the one applied with 60 points did not received the invitations on july 6th. Can any one tell how much time it takes for me to get the invitation.
How much time it takes for the immigration site to get updated after each invitation round. Still there is no updated list of the occupation to which invitations are given.
What is the reason behind that DIBP provide only one invitation round in july 6th. How many invitations rounds can we expect in the August round? If it is only one invitation round how many invitations are issued for an occupation? 
I have applied for the NSW state sponsorship aswell. I am a bit confused that NSW is opened in 2015-2016 year or not. Can any say that NSW is issuing the visas or not.
Acs: 27/3/2015 +ve
Software engineer (2613)
English points: 10 points claimed.
Type of visa : 189, 190(nsw)
Total points: 60 pts and 65 points for the state sponsored
EOI Submitted : 28/04/2015


----------



## wanaboz (Jul 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You should input data in the table/ grid as per your real relieving/ joining dates and let the system do the computation.
> Yes, you should leave the to-date for current employment blank.
> You don't really claim any points. The system automatically computes and grants you the points.
> You don't have to login and update anything. The system computes and updates your work experience points automatically.
> Yes, the date changes if your points change.


Thanx keeda...My EOI got updated to 65 points...hoping to get an invite in aug


----------



## Jovirush (Jun 26, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received invitation for Accountant General on 6th July (65 points) for 189. Just want to know how long will it take to get a CO for my application if I apply on 14th July?
> 
> Thanks


Hello Asha,

May I please know what was your date of effect?
I applied with 65 points (Accountant General) on 25 June and did not get an invitation.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## PrettyWell123 (Jul 12, 2015)

*2611-65pts*

Hey guys, i'm new here, just need some help with my 65pts applied EOI App.

Apply Date: 10/07/2015 17:39:14

occupation: ICT

PS: Natti +5pts
Partner Spouse +5pts
age +25pts
Bachelor +15
Full Time Study +5
Ielts 7+ +10

i am awaiting to achieve 70 points in a month time on the 22nd of August 2015 (25 years old)

Is there any chance i would make it into the august(65pts) or september(70pts) round.

thank you for taking the time and much appreciated


----------



## jamesjosephpt (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello,
Same is the case with me.
Did EOI on April 24th2015 in 189 category with 60 Points. Not yet invited
Planning to do 190 for SA/NSW soon , so that my score will 65. But NSW and Victoria are not yet opened for nominations as per the agent.

But do we need to show any Bank Balance or Financial capacity in the case of 190 Visa when we actually travel there ?I know while submitting EOI it is not required. But later stages not very sure..


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

jamesjosephpt said:


> Hello,
> Same is the case with me.
> Did EOI on April 24th2015 in 189 category with 60 Points. Not yet invited
> Planning to do 190 for SA/NSW soon , so that my score will 65. But NSW and Victoria are not yet opened for nominations as per the agent.
> ...


For NSW, no financial requirements. I'm not sure about SA. Please go through the website.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys I have a very important question. I have recerly lodged eoi for nsw 190 as a general accountant. My wife has also studied accounting. I am sure if i get her degree assessed it would fulfill requirement for atleast Australian bachelors degree but they would ask to complete a few courses like accounting theory and a few more. I just want to know if her degree is equivalent to australian degree, can i claim 5 points for partners skill or does she have to get postive assessment from the cpa for me to claim 5 points.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Akon said:


> Hello guys I have a very important question. I have recerly lodged eoi for nsw 190 as a general accountant. My wife has also studied accounting. I am sure if i get her degree assessed it would fulfill requirement for atleast Australian bachelors degree but they would ask to complete a few courses like accounting theory and a few more. I just want to know if her degree is equivalent to australian degree, can i claim 5 points for partners skill or does she have to get postive assessment from the cpa for me to claim 5 points.


To claim 5 points for partner, you would have below things done

1) Assessment of your wife's degree and experience, if it is assessed as equivalent to Australian then she would have to go for second step as well. They just assess and tell whether your qualification is equivalent or not.
2) Get 6 or more in IELTS(or other test) in each section


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

But for accounting you do not need to show experience.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

jamesjosephpt said:


> Hello,
> Same is the case with me.
> Did EOI on April 24th2015 in 189 category with 60 Points. Not yet invited
> Planning to do 190 for SA/NSW soon , so that my score will 65. But NSW and Victoria are not yet opened for nominations as per the agent.
> ...


SA(south australia) financial requirements

offshore onshore
Main Application-- 20-25k 5-10k
main+1 -- 25-30k 10-15k
Main+2 -- 30-35k 15-20k
Main+3 -- 35-40k 20-25k

Also, you can show Cash+ Assets


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

Hello, everyone! 
Well I just went to immigration website to the information regarding next round and what I saw was completely unbelievable. Could someone please explain to me what this is?? and if ceiling for ACCOUNTANT has already reached then what is the point to go through this hardship. I am so worried, please let me know what should I need to do..? I just couldn't understand it


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Nainaa

SkillSelect website has not been updated yet. It is still showing last year statistics. It might get updated in coming weeks.
Relax.



Nainaa said:


> Hello, everyone!
> Well I just went to immigration website to the information regarding next round and what I saw was completely unbelievable. Could someone please explain to me what this is?? and if ceiling for ACCOUNTANT has already reached then what is the point to go through this hardship. I am so worried, please let me know what should I need to do..? I just couldn't understand it


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Hi Nainaa
> 
> SkillSelect website has not been updated yet. It is still showing last year statistics. It might get updated in coming weeks.
> Relax.


Hi Vikas,
I have been seeing this website almost every day from first of July and never seen any statement like this before. Are you sure?


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, I am sure. That quota information is for previous financial year. Once they update the website with August month round, it should get removed.


Nainaa said:


> Hi Vikas,
> I have been seeing this website almost every day from first of July and never seen any statement like this before. Are you sure?


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Yes, I am sure. That quota information is for previous financial year. Once they update the website with August month round, it should get removed.


I hope so...


----------



## wirephobia (Mar 9, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> vikas.shandilya said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I am sure. That quota information is for previous financial year. Once they update the website with August month round, it should get removed.
> ...


Vikas is 100% correct on this, the ceilings reset on July 1st 2015 as per the occupation ceilings tab, but the DIBP did not yet remove the message about three occupations reaching the ceiling from last year (up to June 30th).


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

"*Occupation Ceiling*" banner message if from last FY. THEY haven't updated the banner message for this FY, just IGNORE it.


Probably they might update it at the time of publishing 6th July invitation round results.




Nainaa said:


> Hi Vikas,
> I have been seeing this website almost every day from first of July and never seen any statement like this before. Are you sure?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> Hi Vikas,
> I have been seeing this website almost every day from first of July and never seen any statement like this before. Are you sure?


I have been seeing this for few months and this message is like that and was also there on 1st July(Even before first invitation was sent for 2015-2016 on 6th July). So, there is no way it will get exhausted without sending an invitation for this year.
Stay cool, it's a standard business process glitch where someone missed updating the specific text on website.


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received invitation for Accountant General on 6th July (65 points) for 189. Just want to know how long will it take to get a CO for my application if I apply on 14th July?
> 
> Thanks


May i ask when did you applied for EOI ?


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

Thank you guys I deeply appreciate your concern! And a Big Thanks to the moderators of this forum. I believe this forum is serving many people in many ways, and this is a BIG deed. God Bless All of You!


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

UPDATE

Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.

2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 30th June
2611 - 65 points before 19th Aprii
2211 - 65 points, between 22th-30th May
For all other ANZSCO code - 60 points, between 10th-14th June 


In order to improve the accuracy of the dates and to narrow down the date range, please reply and indicate your occupation code, EOI date of effect and your score if one of the following applies to you.

*1. 2613 applicants who scored exactly 65 points and have received an invitationwith an EOI date of effect between 28th June-30th June

2. 2611 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 19th April

3. 2211 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BETWEEN 22rd-30th May

4. Applicants with 60 points who have been invited and with an EOI date of effect between 10th-14th June*


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

sktan said:


> UPDATE Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round . Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided. 2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 30th June 2611 - 65 points before 19th Aprii 2211 - 65 points, between 22th-30th May For all other ANZSCO code - 60 points, between 10th-14th June In order to improve the accuracy of the dates and to narrow down the date range, please reply and indicate your occupation code, EOI date of effect and your score if one of the following applies to you. 1. 2613 applicants who scored exactly 65 points and have received an invitationwith an EOI date of effect between 28th June-30th June 2. 2611 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 19th April 3. 2211 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BETWEEN 22rd-30th May 4. Applicants with 60 points who have been invited and with an EOI date of effect between 10th-14th June



EOI Submission Date: 18th April 2015
Job Code : 261111
Points: 65


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

sktan said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> ...




2211- 
EOI -29/05/15
Points- 65
Not Yet Invited


----------



## SreeIndia (Jun 23, 2015)

Please find my repsonses inline as per my understanding from this forum. 



abcmel said:


> I have few queries regarding PCC from VFS Global:
> 
> 1) If we (I and my wife) apply for PCC in this week through VFS GLOBAL then what are the chances to receive the PCC and Passport before mid of August, since we are planning to travel to India in mid of August. What if we did not receive PCC and Passport by mid of August? In what case it takes more than 1-2 weeks?
> 
> ...


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

UPDATE

Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.

2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 30th June
2611 - 65 points before 18th Aprii
2211 - 65 points, between 22th-28th May
For all other ANZSCO code - 60 points, between 10th-14th June 


In order to improve the accuracy of the dates and to narrow down the date range, please reply and indicate your occupation code, EOI date of effect and your score if one of the following applies to you.

*1. 2613 applicants who scored exactly 65 points and have received an invitationwith an EOI date of effect between 28th June-30th June

2. 2611 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 18th April

3. 2211 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BETWEEN 22rd-28th May

4. Applicants with 60 points who have been invited and with an EOI date of effect between 10th-14th June*


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

Is it necessary to have partner's name in the passport ? 

I have marriage certificate and child birth certificate as proof.


----------



## aussieit (Jan 10, 2015)

*wrong info*

Hi Cobalt,

The info you have given here is wrong no


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

I submitted documents for ACS assessment on 7-7-15 and got result on 12-7-15. Now going to apply EOI..


----------



## Nainaa (May 31, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I have a question to ask, from where can I see the list of units required to apply for skill assessment as an external auditor.


----------



## SetFree (Jul 13, 2015)

sktan said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> ...



233512
20 June 2015
65 points
Invited


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

SetFree said:


> 233512
> 20 June 2015
> 65 points
> Invited


WHAT WAS YOUR DATE OF SUBMISSION OF EOI ??

I have 60 points and submitted on 30-June 2015. Dont know get invited in august or not.


----------



## SetFree (Jul 13, 2015)

samage said:


> WHAT WAS YOUR DATE OF SUBMISSION OF EOI ??
> 
> I have 60 points and submitted on 30-June 2015. Dont know get invited in august or not.


I submitted my EOI on 20th June. All the best in the next round.


----------



## Moss143 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone got invite with 60 points in July Invitation Round.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Moss143 said:


> Just wondering if anyone got invite with 60 points in July Invitation Round.


2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 30th June
2611 - 65 points before 18th Aprii
2211 - 65 points, between 22th-28th May
For all other ANZSCO code - 60 points, between 10th-14th June 

*Plenty of 60 pointers got invited but not those who nominated 2613, 2611 or 2211.*


----------



## Moss143 (Jul 15, 2015)

IELTS 28/03/2014 *7*
ACS 07/07/2014 *POSITIVE *
261313 
APPLIED FOR EOI 30/04/2014
INVITATION :fingerscrossed:STILL WAITING


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

Hello , 

PLs guide me if we could get assesment under two differnt codes from ACS. for example , 

II have positive assesment in 261313 code and wish to other assessment in other code ?


Is it possible to apply for other assessment if we already have one assessment??

pls guide me asap. :confused2:


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Nainaa said:


> Hi Vikas,
> I have been seeing this website almost every day from first of July and never seen any statement like this before. Are you sure?


This is an old information, its an update from last year.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Applied for s/w engg on april 28th with 60 points. Can any expat here through some light up on how much time can i expect to get my invitation. People who are at 60 points were
eagerly waiting for the next invitation round.

And another doubt is if it is only one invitation round per a month the stats say it is 2300 visas are to be issued. How many visas does issued if it is 2 invitations last year. Is it 1150 .


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

hi saurav i think you can only apply for one skill at a time and get assessed.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

saurav_dada said:


> Hello ,
> 
> PLs guide me if we could get assesment under two differnt codes from ACS. for example ,
> 
> ...



Hey Saurav,

As far as I understand you can have only one active assessment at a time. If you wish to change your code, you can make appeal request.

Please read this

Can I lodge 2 applications at once with 2 different ANZSCO nominations?
You can only have 1 active application at a time. After your original application is finalised, you will be able to submit a Review application to be assessed under a different ANZSCO code

ref - https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/12607/4-ANZSCO-codes-FAQs.pdf


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> Hey Saurav,
> 
> As far as I understand you can have only one active assessment at a time. If you wish to change your code, you can make appeal request.
> 
> ...


That's right, I think appeal can also be done within a specific period of time.


----------



## Dmitrii8723 (Jun 2, 2015)

Moss143 said:


> Just wondering if anyone got invite with 60 points in July Invitation Round.


Hello guys! 
I submitted 489 NSW visa eoi on 26 of May with 60 points. My occupation is 233914. Do I have any chances to get invitation in August?


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

I filed with 60 points on March 24, 2015 . in 261313 code. Pls suggest by when I could expect invitation in this session ??


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> Applied for s/w engg on april 28th with 60 points. Can any expat here through some light up on how much time can i expect to get my invitation. People who are at 60 points were
> eagerly waiting for the next invitation round.
> 
> And another doubt is if it is only one invitation round per a month the stats say it is 2300 visas are to be issued. How many visas does issued if it is 2 invitations last year. Is it 1150 .


1) I think you will get invited in the October round if not earlier. 
2) It was 1250.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

saurav_dada said:


> I filed with 60 points on March 24, 2015 . in 261313 code. Pls suggest by when I could expect invitation in this session ??


I think you can expect an invitation in the August round, you are among the first in line once the backlog of 60+ pointers are cleared.


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all

What is the next date
For invitations round


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

amit 71560 said:


> Hi all
> 
> What is the next date
> For invitations round


Not announced yet, it will be first updated her SkillSelect


----------



## akhi0072003 (Jul 11, 2015)

1) Incase if EOI is invited, the invitation email is sent the same day ?

2) After invitation, 60 days to file application. Does this means to pay the application fees in 60 days and wait for CO to ask for PCC/medical OOOR fees/PCC/Medical all to be done in 60 days?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

akhi0072003 said:


> 1) Incase if EOI is invited, the invitation email is sent the same day ?
> 
> 2) After invitation, 60 days to file application. Does this means to pay the application fees in 60 days and wait for CO to ask for PCC/medical OOOR fees/PCC/Medical all to be done in 60 days?


1. Yes, Generally email notification is sent the same day.
2. 60 days windows is to lodge your visa which means pay and fill the form, once you are done with that then CO allocation window would start from that date on which you filed the visa.


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi
Can I take pcc or medical clearance before invitation 

Pls guide


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> Not announced yet, it will be first updated her SkillSelect


HI ,

Can you please confirm that where immi has declared that there is only one invitation round per month. Thanks in advance. 

Is there any chance that there will be another invitation round this month.  just a last hope by chance


----------



## akhi0072003 (Jul 11, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> 1. Yes, Generally email notification is sent the same day.
> 2. 60 days windows is to lodge your visa which means pay and fill the form, once you are done with that then CO allocation window would start from that date on which you filed the visa.


PPC and medical is to be done before CO is assigned or after CO asks for it ?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

akhi0072003 said:


> PPC and medical is to be done before CO is assigned or after CO asks for it ?


Before CO is assigned so that you have everything ready by the time he is assigned to your case.
If you see on various threads, CO is assigned somewhere around 40-50 days after Visa file, so best practice is you should have before that and after the Visa is filed(probably 30 days after your visa is filed), but keep in mind PPC may take different time based on your cases. E.g. if you have same address as passport generally it is done same day in other cases it may take 10 days or more if the case is more complicated.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> HI ,
> 
> Can you please confirm that where immi has declared that there is only one invitation round per month. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Is there any chance that there will be another invitation round this month.  just a last hope by chance


Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015, dates of rounds will be advised in advance of round. The maximum numbers of invitations to be issued in the month of July 2015 invitation round are as follows:

SkillSelect


----------



## SetFree (Jul 13, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> HI ,
> 
> Can you please confirm that where immi has declared that there is only one invitation round per month. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Is there any chance that there will be another invitation round this month.  just a last hope by chance


If you go to SkillSelect and click on the "Invitation Rounds" tab and then expand "Next invitation rounds", it clearly states that:
_
Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015, dates of rounds will be advised in advance of round._

Hope this helps.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

hi all, skil select got updated on 16th of july but they haven't updated the occupation ceiling list. very much waiting for the occupation updates so that people with 60 points like me can know the probability of getting the invitation in the upcoming round.


----------



## akhi0072003 (Jul 11, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> hi all, skil select got updated on 16th of july but they haven't updated the occupation ceiling list. very much waiting for the occupation updates so that people with 60 points like me can know the probability of getting the invitation in the upcoming round.


I see no updates on the skillselect website... pls dont misguide...


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

It got updated indeed. They just removed the message that for some occupations, quota was filled in previous year. 
They still have to update rest of information.


akhi0072003 said:


> I see no updates on the skillselect website... pls dont misguide...


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

vikas.shandilya said:


> It got updated indeed. They just removed the message that for some occupations, quota was filled in previous year.
> They still have to update rest of information.


hi sandiya which occupation did you applied for you EOI. I have applied the EOI on the same date as yours 28th april keenly waiting for the invitaion. I strongly belive that we 60 pointers must lay hopes on the next invitation which is probably on august 1st week.And also curiously waiting for the occupation ceiling updates.
:juggle:


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I have a question which drives me crazy. I got an agent to help me to lodge my EOI for 189. But my agent only gave me my EOI ID after lodgement and when i asked them if i could log into my account to see how it goes. they said that they used their agent account or something and it was not an individual account so they could not provide me the account details because they have got other clients' information as well. This makes me think they are hiding something from me. Is this agent account a real thing? or i am just oversensitive?
many thanks guys, please help


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

SetFree said:


> If you go to SkillSelect and click on the "Invitation Rounds" tab and then expand "Next invitation rounds", it clearly states that:
> _
> Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015, dates of rounds will be advised in advance of round._
> 
> Hope this helps.


It's my bad.I have overlooked it.Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question which drives me crazy. I got an agent to help me to lodge my EOI for 189. But my agent only gave me my EOI ID after lodgement and when i asked them if i could log into my account to see how it goes. they said that they used their agent account or something and it was not an individual account so they could not provide me the account details because they have got other clients' information as well. This makes me think they are hiding something from me. Is this agent account a real thing? or i am just oversensitive?
> many thanks guys, please help


189Rayyar - Your Agent is not hiding anything from you. When you assign a migration agent only they have login access to your EOI skillselect page. They will have to email you once you get an invite....


----------



## raaa (Jul 16, 2015)

hi all

im not really sure how this all works and am doing this alone. when the 'cut off' dates are published does that not include data from the pro rata occupations as the last one for june says 9th may and i am aware from this thread that some people have applied as far back as February? 
i applied on 26th june with 60 points and did not get invite in july. i am an occupational therapist (2524) i am hoping for august/ sept. is it likely? 

thanks


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

raaa said:


> hi all
> 
> im not really sure how this all works and am doing this alone. when the 'cut off' dates are published does that not include data from the pro rata occupations as the last one for june says 9th may and i am aware from this thread that some people have applied as far back as February?
> i applied on 26th june with 60 points and did not get invite in july. i am an occupational therapist (2524) i am hoping for august/ sept. is it likely?
> ...


If you look at the reports from previous rounds on border.gov.au, you shall see a separate cut off date for each pro-rata occupation and a general cut off date for all other occupations. 

You are basically in the same queue as all 60 pointers of non pro rata occupations and invitations are sent out automatically based on ranking (i.e. ranked by score, in the case of equal scoring, earlier submission dates ranking more highly).

The cut off date for 60 pointers moved by 32-35 days between the last two rounds (June to July), applicants like you (60 points, non pro-rata occuaption) who submitted their EOI before 10 June got invited. 
Therefore I have said in my previous reply to you, you have a very very good chance of getting invited in August.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

raaa said:


> hi all
> 
> im not really sure how this all works and am doing this alone. when the 'cut off' dates are published does that not include data from the pro rata occupations as the last one for june says 9th may and i am aware from this thread that some people have applied as far back as February?
> i applied on 26th june with 60 points and did not get invite in july. i am an occupational therapist (2524) i am hoping for august/ sept. is it likely?
> ...


Cutoff means applications for those pointers were considered till that time

e.g.
60 point 28 March means in this round anyone having more than 60 points were invited plus those with 60 points who applied till 28th March were invited. Any 60 pointers applied after 28th March is not invited


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi

I could not find cut off dates On skillselect.
Can anyone help finding cut off date for occupation external auditor.


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have 65 points 
Occupation external auditor
Eoi submission date 14 july

Any chance in August???


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Pommie said:


> 189Rayyar - Your Agent is not hiding anything from you. When you assign a migration agent only they have login access to your EOI skillselect page. They will have to email you once you get an invite....


thanks mate, i feel better now


----------



## Dmitrii8723 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello guys! 
I submitted 489 NSW visa eoi on 26 of May with 60 points. My occupation is 233914. Do I have any chances to get invitation in August? And one more question - I can find my occupation on NSW 489 occupation list but its't marked by colours of each region (Orana, Murray and so on). Am I eligible to apply for 489 in NSW with my occupation or not? My agent told me that I am but still I am not sure...can you verified that or at least to explain how this NSW 489 occupation list works...?


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

amit 71560 said:


> I have 65 points
> Occupation external auditor
> Eoi submission date 14 july
> 
> Any chance in August???


Hi Amit - yes, you should get an invite in august....

fingers crossed...


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

amit 71560 said:


> Hi
> 
> I could not find cut off dates On skillselect.
> Can anyone help finding cut off date for occupation external auditor.


Hi Amit

I don't think there is a backlog for internal auditors, so you should have no problems with an invite...


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

I lodged my eoi for nsw with 55 points + 5 for state sponsorship as a general accountant on 11 of june 2015. Its been 38 days already, when shall i expect invitation ? Any idea guys.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 3-4 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


*NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:*

* a candidate's DIBP points score
* then their English ability and then
* their skilled employment.

Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.




Akon said:


> I lodged my eoi for nsw with 55 points + 5 for state sponsorship as a general accountant on 11 of june 2015. Its been 38 days already, when shall i expect invitation ? Any idea guys.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

I know jeetan, but in the nsw ranking spread sheet. I have noticed some people with 55 points have receiwved within a month and there are some people who have been waiting for 3-4 months. I really dont understand the system. Is it possible that i do not receieve invitation at all and also now that the number of seats for acxounats has been cut half, would it affect 190 applications ?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Akon said:


> I know jeetan, but in the nsw ranking spread sheet. I have noticed some people with 55 points have receiwved within a month and there are some people who have been waiting for 3-4 months. I really dont understand the system. Is it possible that i do not receieve invitation at all and also now that the number of seats for acxounats has been cut half, would it affect 190 applications ?


189 quota has nothing to do with 190 invitations. It is true that State invitations are very subjective and you may not be invited at all.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Any reccomendations guys, how can i increase my chances of being selected ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Work on increasing your Points score.


May be enhancing your English Language Score.




Akon said:


> Any reccomendations guys, how can i increase my chances of being selected ?


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

I am working as accountant in my brothers firm. The business has been running for more then a year now but initially i was paid in cash but now for the past 5 months i am getting salary in my bank account. Is it a good idea to get the work exp assessed and claim 5 points for work exp. jeetan i dont think itll be easy to get 8 each in english.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are able to get your work experience assessed THEN go for it.


PTE-A has given people an opportunity of securing a higher score in English Language as compared to IELTS. So its up to you to decide. *Many fellow forum members have done this*.


All The Best with whatever you decide!!!



Akon said:


> I am working as accountant in my brothers firm. The business has been running for more then a year now but initially i was paid in cash but now for the past 5 months i am getting salary in my bank account. Is it a good idea to get the work exp assessed and claim 5 points for work exp. jeetan i dont think itll be easy to get 8 each in english.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeetan my brother is a perm resident here, can it beneficial for me in any way. I attempet pte bro and managed to get 7 each.


----------



## GOR (Jul 20, 2015)

*ACS Assessment*

Hi all,

Saw that some of you received +ve assessment from ACS in less than a week. Is this the norm? When can I expect the results after I make a submission to ACS?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## akhi0072003 (Jul 11, 2015)

That happens only in case of revaluation. My first ACS was 2+ months, 2nd one took less than a week.
This I applied once the 1st one got expired and the 2nd one is based on the 1st ACS letter sp it is mush faster.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

GOR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Saw that some of you received +ve assessment from ACS in less than a week. Is this the norm? When can I expect the results after I make a submission to ACS?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Yes, I got the acs assessment in exactly one week though there standard time is 12 weeks. 

I think having everything in order helps expedite the process, they are particular about nomenclature, size etc.. and content which is well documented on their site how they need the documents.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Guys,

6th July Results and the date for Aug round invitations have not been published in the Skill select website 

Any idea why   ?? What is the possible invitation date for the August round?? *3rd Aug *as that is the first monday of the month (like 6th July) ??  

Regards,

sdcard


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sdcard said:


> Guys,
> 
> 6th July Results and the date for Aug round invitations have not been published in the Skill select website
> 
> ...


I wish it is on 1st Aug, anyway they don't have to be online to do this, it's system generated.


----------



## desiSydney (Jul 8, 2015)

*English reuirements*

My wife has completed BA(hons) in English, 3yrs course and her university marksheet certificate mentions subject:ENGLISH at the top.While submitting the Visa application will the CO still need a certifcate from university mentioning medium of instruction as English?.

Thanks

EOI 17th May
261313
60 pts


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

desiSydney said:


> My wife has completed BA(hons) in English, 3yrs course and her university marksheet certificate mentions subject:ENGLISH at the top.While submitting the Visa application will the CO still need a certifcate from university mentioning medium of instruction as English?.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


If the certificate mentions medium of instruction as English, then you might not have to get a letter from the university.

However, this depends on the CO again. To be on the safer side and to avoid processing delays, its better to have a letter from the college or university stating that the medium of instruction was English.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> If the certificate mentions medium of instruction as English, then you might not have to get a letter from the university.
> 
> However, this depends on the CO again. To be on the safer side and to avoid processing delays, its better to have a letter from the college or university stating that the medium of instruction was English.


If I were in your shoes I would better go for PTE to score overall 30 to gain because that is much easier than going to university struggling from door to door


----------



## Choihs85 (Jul 21, 2015)

Does any of you have any idea how long to wait to be invited for 2211 general accountant? 

My eoi was submitted on 1st May with 60 points and I am super worried that I won't be invited as its quota for this financial year has been more than halved and the invitation is only given on pro rata based. 

My current visa only last until the mid of September. Hope all 60 pointers from accounting will soon be invited on upcoming invitation round.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> If I were in your shoes I would better go for PTE to score overall 30 to gain because that is much easier than going to university struggling from door to door


I know what you mean. But yeah, if one is willing to spend 10K, PTE is the best option.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just wondering, did anyone get an invitation for 6th of July? If so from who? Immi.gov.au or border.gov.au?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
I got an email regarding the invite from [email protected] email id.



spark92 said:


> Just wondering, did anyone get an invitation for 6th of July? If so from who? Immi.gov.au or border.gov.au?


----------



## jc007_ak47 (Jul 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> I got an email regarding the invite from [email protected] email id.


You got the invitation for 190 or 189?

Regards,
Jc


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

No knowledge about invitations


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

desiSydney said:


> My wife has completed BA(hons) in English, 3yrs course and her university marksheet certificate mentions subject:ENGLISH at the top.While submitting the Visa application will the CO still need a certifcate from university mentioning medium of instruction as English?.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


It's better to give the information in the form of a letter from college. Like another member mentioned, it can only delay the process if you wait till co comes back.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
the invitation round for the 6th of July was for 189.
190 invitations do not follow any timelines and is an ongoing process means they can invite anyone anytime but invitations for 189 are once a month.

For your question "Yes I got for 189"



jc007_ak47 said:


> You got the invitation for 190 or 189?
> 
> Regards,
> Jc


----------



## desiSydney (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies..


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello Experts,

I have a positive ACS result for 263111 (Computer networks and system engineer), I filed my EOI on 7th July 2015 under 190 cat with 60 Points in total, later on 17th July 2015 I had band 7 Score in PTE A, and updated my EOI on the same day. Now my total point stands at 70.

Do i stand a fair chance to get an invitation in Aug 2015 intake for 190 Cat?

Also, do you suggest to file another EOI for 189 Cat under the same SOL?

What would be the better option for me 189/190. I was told by agent that 190 is faster then 189.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have a positive ACS result for 263111 (Computer networks and system engineer), I filed my EOI on 7th July 2015 under 190 cat with 60 Points in total, later on 17th July 2015 I had band 7 Score in PTE A, and updated my EOI on the same day. Now my total point stands at 70.
> 
> ...


First of all, 190 is a Skilled Sponsored Visa (a state would nominate your profession based on their current market conditions) and this does not have a set time or limit on the number of invitations sent. This is entirely dependent on individual states since they are the ones who are going to invite you to lodge an application.

Finally, you can also submit an EOI for 189 which is Skilled Independent Visa. From July 1st 2015, invitations would only be sent once a month for 189 visa, the dates of which would be released prior to the invitations being sent.

However, if you go for 190, you would have to confine yourself to a regional area for the first 2 years post which you can relocate to other parts of Australia. This is the condition of this visa. But for 189, you can work anywhere throughout Australia.

Hope this helps.


----------



## asifameer (Jul 22, 2015)

Why everyone is migration to other countries i just dont understand


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

asifameer said:


> Why everyone is migration to other countries i just dont understand


Long story short - each person chooses what he or she thinks is the best for him or her. Folks on this forum have decided to migrate and are congregating here to help each other in migrating to a foreign land. And I am sure every one of us have a pretty solid reason behind the choice he or she has made.


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

asifameer said:


> Why everyone is migration to other countries i just dont understand


Then why are you on this forum, I also don't understand !


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

aarvi08 said:


> Then why are you on this forum, I also don't understand !


Super like!! 

I was being more subtle, but thank you ☺.


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

Epic reply 




aarvi08 said:


> Then why are you on this forum, I also don't understand !


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Very well said, how did you come to this forum, have you been searching "people migrating".


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

yogesh2918 said:


> Submitted EOI onMarch 17th with 65 points in 261111 ... Eagerly waiting for invitation


Is there any possibility to get invitation on ICT 261112. The EOI was submitted last 29th June 2015 with 65 points.


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

lol





Akon said:


> Very well said, how did you come to this forum, have you been searching "people migrating".


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

dawn1981 said:


> Is there any possibility to get invitation on ICT 261112. The EOI was submitted last 29th June 2015 with 65 points.


welll, on 6th july to the best of everyobody's knowledge on this forum nobody received invitation for 2611 with 65 points who had submitted the EOI atleast after 18 April. So there is quite a backlog so don't think it will be cleared till june end


----------



## sriindia (Jul 10, 2015)

*2611 invitation*



kamy58 said:


> welll, on 6th july to the best of everyobody's knowledge on this forum nobody received invitation for 2611 with 65 points who had submitted the EOI atleast after 18 April. So there is quite a backlog so don't think it will be cleared till june end


Hi kamy58,

I have submitted my eoi on 14th feb 2015 ( 261112 ) for 189 with 60 points.
I am desperately waiting for the August round invitation. But, after reading previous comment I understand that I may not be invited for atleast 2 more rounds as people with 65 points from March 17th hasn't been invited.

Any suggestions?? Should I go for 190 as it has been a very very long wait and I may run out of visa time.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

dawn1981 said:


> Is there any possibility to get invitation on ICT 261112. The EOI was submitted last 29th June 2015 with 65 points.


During the previous financial year, ICT occupation reached its max ceiling in the month of February. I think it was during the 27/2/15 invitation round. Some applicants who submitted EOI with 65 points in the months of April and May did not get an invite on the 6th July round. Hence i think the chances of getting an invitation during the upcoming round are less and you have a good chance during the September round. We can't say anything for sure until the data for 6th July round is released.

Good luck and all the very best


----------



## akhi0072003 (Jul 11, 2015)

My points increased from 60 to 65 automatically today. I got email from skillselect informing that. Guess what ! my experience increased from 3 to 5yrs automatically counting my current job for which the to date is blank.... so happy... i think i should be sure to get an invite in Aug invite... Pls correct if i am wrong for being 100% sure...


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

akhi0072003 said:


> My points increased from 60 to 65 automatically today. I got email from skillselect informing that. Guess what ! my experience increased from 3 to 5yrs automatically counting my current job for which the to date is blank.... so happy... i think i should be sure to get an invite in Aug invite... Pls correct if i am wrong for being 100% sure...


Hi sir, can you please tell us the occupation.


----------



## akhi0072003 (Jul 11, 2015)

vram said:


> Hi sir, can you please tell us the occupation.


261313..software engineer....
DOE for EOI was 31 mar2015 with point 60
today it updated to, DOE is 23/07/2015 with point 65


----------



## vram (Mar 2, 2015)

akhi0072003 said:


> 261313..software engineer....
> DOE for EOI was 31 mar2015 with point 60
> today it updated to, DOE is 23/07/2015 with point 65


Since you updated your EOI to 65 points today, your date of effect of the updated EOI would be 23/07/15. I personally think you have a 50% of being invited on the August round because the occupation reached its max ceiling value last financial year. So there would be some backlog left, but most should be 60 pointers. You updated your EOI today and this is the date of effect. So you have a really good chance during the September round and a 50% chance on the August.

Hope this helps and all the very best for the future and the August round


----------



## akhi0072003 (Jul 11, 2015)

vram said:


> Since you updated your EOI to 65 points today, your date of effect of the updated EOI would be 23/07/15. I personally think you have a 50% of being invited on the August round because the occupation reached its max ceiling value last financial year. So there would be some backlog left, but most should be 60 pointers. You updated your EOI today and this is the date of effect. So you have a really good chance during the September round and a 50% chance on the August.
> 
> Hope this helps and all the very best for the future and the August round


I hope I have a better chance in invitation now with today's DOE with 65 points...than 31March2015 DOE with 60 points. Is it not true that 65 pointers will be invited before 60 pointer ???


----------



## ramanjjsingh (Jul 6, 2015)

I hAVE submitted EOI 2211(GEN ACCOUNTANT) 
65 POINTS 
submited 30th June 2015 
State nomination NSW 70 points 
submited 30th June


What are the chances of getting the invite this Invitation round?

or should i try to enhance my english score by scoring PTE ? (i was thinking to wait for Aug round if not invited then try for English test) 

i GOT 7 each ielts first attempt General 

Please suggest 

Thanks in ADvance


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you for the update, Though staying in for 2 years at NSW would not be a big deal, I am actually not sure if at some point my profile gets picked up in 189 Cat, how would I proceed further. Do you have some link which can direct me to understand how to proceed with 189. 

The documents which are required, or is I am eligible for 189?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes,
65 pointers will be invited earlier than 60 pointers and Yes you have a very good chnce of being invited in August only as the backlog for 65 pointers is not that much.



akhi0072003 said:


> I hope I have a better chance in invitation now with today's DOE with 65 points...than 31March2015 DOE with 60 points. Is it not true that 65 pointers will be invited before 60 pointer ???


----------



## jc007_ak47 (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't know why ppl making 190 more difficult for others even after having 65 or 70+ points... ppl with 60 points in 190 may remain there in backlog because of them.


----------



## shahmi (May 16, 2015)

anyone here from India, who lodged 189 VISA with de facto status, been granted visa?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

shahmi said:


> anyone here from India, who lodged 189 VISA with de facto status, been granted visa?


What is de facto status?


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi,

Submitted EOI on 03 July 15 with 60 points for 189 class on Engineering technologist with ielts 6.5. What are my chances of getting the invite, experts pls advice. Also i don see any one with Engineering Technologist got EOI invite? is there any one, pls update?

Also EOI to NSW with 65 points? what are my chances there? Been waiting from Feb'15 onwards....


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Submitted EOI today for 261111 with 60 points under 189 with PTE A Score 76, in line with IELTS 7.5 in each module.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have submitted ACS on June 22 ,2015 and got cleared on July 1st 2015.

I have submitted EOI on July 4th,15 with 60 points. I am currently waiting for the invite. 

Let me know how much time it will take to get the invite with 60 points for skill 261311- Analyst programmer.


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

In reference to other threads.. Members who submitted EOI with 60 points in April have not received the invitation. As per the current flow, it might take 2 to 3 months for us to receive an invitation.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

I think, 263111 quota is not completed last year. There is no backlog for this ANZSCO Code. I think who applied in July with 60 points will get invite in August round.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

vram said:


> During the previous financial year, ICT occupation reached its max ceiling in the month of February. I think it was during the 27/2/15 invitation round. Some applicants who submitted EOI with 65 points in the months of April and May did not get an invite on the 6th July round. Hence i think the chances of getting an invitation during the upcoming round are less and you have a good chance during the September round. We can't say anything for sure until the data for 6th July round is released.
> 
> Good luck and all the very best


Dear Varma,

Thanks for the reply !

The number of invitation to be issued this year will be 1536 nos on ( ICT Business analyst and Systems Analyst). I hope this is tough year for the above occupation.


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

I had submitted my EOI through an agent on 1st April'2015 for 2613 software engineer with 60 points under 189 sub class. Can the experts on the group please suggest how long will it take for me to receive the invite.

Thanks!
Ritika


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ritika11 said:


> I had submitted my EOI through an agent on 1st April'2015 for 2613 software engineer with 60 points under 189 sub class. Can the experts on the group please suggest how long will it take for me to receive the invite.
> 
> Thanks!
> Ritika


I think it may be take another 2 months due to the back log, i am not 100% sure though. Ask your agent about the current trend. mean while, you can improve your English scores (scoring 79+ in PTE for 20 pints) or apply for a state nominations (if you havent done that yet).


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi guys I have just received my Ielts score and am scoring 65 points under 189, Sol id ICT business analyst. I will update my skillselect profile next week when I receive my trf as the trf no. Is required for filing eoi. Can some one please explain what's the current trend. When should I expect invite. Please note I will complete 33 years in Oct so will loose 5points.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Sree


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

dawn1981 said:


> Dear Varma, Thanks for the reply ! The number of invitation to be issued this year will be 1536 nos on ( ICT Business analyst and Systems Analyst). I hope this is tough year for the above occupation.


You hope ? Or you think ?


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

I think !


----------



## tvsrikar (Jul 27, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Now that the dates for next round are out , thought that this would be a great time to start a new thread for all the guys waiting for invitations for the 6th July round.
> Lets all share our experience and help out each other.
> Any thoughts and advises are always welcome.



hi, still the website is not updated how come u guys know the dates


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thnaks for your quick reply.


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

JK684 said:


> I think it may be take another 2 months due to the back log, i am not 100% sure though. Ask your agent about the current trend. mean while, you can improve your English scores (scoring 79+ in PTE for 20 pints) or apply for a state nominations (if you havent done that yet).


I am not a fan of PTE. I prefer IELTS (even though its marking is tough) over PTE.
Do we not expect the backlog for 60 pointers to get cleared for atleast 3-4 weeks starting March 23rd this time??
They have not even declared the date for the August draw.
This is giving me sleepless nights. I have waited a lot. Lets see what happens this time.

Thanks!

Subclass 189 | Software Engineer - 261313

20/11/2014 - ACS Applied
04/12/2014 - ACS Result +ve
28/03/2015 - IELTS (L-9, R-8, W-7.5, S-8) 
01/04/2015 - EOI - 60 points
XX/XX/2015 - Invite (Hopefully happens soon)
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Application Lodged
XX/XX/2015 - PCC (India) 
XX/XX/2015 - Medicals 
XX/XX/2015 - Documents uploaded
XX/XX/2015 - CO Assigned
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant:second::welcome:


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

Ritika11 said:


> I am not a fan of PTE. I prefer IELTS (even though its marking is tough) over PTE.
> Do we not expect the backlog for 60 pointers to get cleared for atleast 3-4 weeks starting March 23rd this time??
> They have not even declared the date for the August draw.
> This is giving me sleepless nights. I have waited a lot. Filed my EOI on April 1st.
> ...


Me too buddy...Filed my EOI on March 30 2015.Need to take a call based on August's round


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ritika11 said:


> I am not a fan of PTE. I prefer IELTS (even though its marking is tough) over PTE.
> Do we not expect the backlog for 60 pointers to get cleared for atleast 3-4 weeks starting March 23rd this time??
> They have not even declared the date for the August draw.
> This is giving me sleepless nights. I have waited a lot. Lets see what happens this time.
> ...



You stand a good chance of being invited in the August round since most of the 60+ pointers were invited in July. Fingers crossed. Good luck


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> You stand a good chance of being invited in the August round since most of the 60+ pointers were invited in July. Fingers crossed. Good luck


Thanks for your optimistic reply mate!!


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

its soo annoying and frustrating that the aussie government website is all over the place. You try to go to a link, and you end up reaching the main page. Hail the abbot government !!

I just had a quick question regarding my EOI, I haven't mentioned about my current post grad qualification since I haven't finished yet. Is that ok, or do I need to mention it in my EOI. 

Damn, and so am I. I mean, I am having sleepless nights as well. My new semester due date for enrolment is 3rd of August, and most probably (going by the numbers and patterns), the EOI think should be on 3rd as well. I so damn hope it is, so that I can kick my masters degree good bye and just concentrate more on job lol. 

And when they say 3rd August (if true), do they mean 3rd or 2nd Aug 00:00 or is it the noon or something ?

Sorry for the dumb questions, I cant afford an agent. Would appreciate the help

And I am hoping to get an invi based on the fact that there is no back log in my occupation.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

*Will it be 3rd Aug??*

Still the skill select website is not updated with the 6th July results, strange and worrying that the august invitation date hasn't been published either I just hope and pray that it is 3rd Aug.... did the software program goofed up anything in the July round which is why they are not willing to publish the results i am not sure.....

they are silent in their facebook page when asked about updating the website...

https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia

Will it be 3rd August????


----------



## leon16 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Experts,
My wife has filed for EOI as hairdresser(CSOL) on the 5thmay for 190/489 with 70points,can you please let me know when she could get an invite? thanks.


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

virusrohan said:


> Hi guys I have just received my Ielts score and am scoring 65 points under 189, Sol id ICT business analyst. I will update my skillselect profile next week when I receive my trf as the trf no. Is required for filing eoi. Can some one please explain what's the current trend. When should I expect invite. Please note I will complete 33 years in Oct so will loose 5points.


Its quite evident that you will be invited in next round so the system will freeze on your current state and will be valid .


----------



## aarvi08 (Jun 30, 2015)

vish1989 said:


> its soo annoying and frustrating that the aussie government website is all over the place. You try to go to a link, and you end up reaching the main page. Hail the abbot government !! I just had a quick question regarding my EOI, I haven't mentioned about my current post grad qualification since I haven't finished yet. Is that ok, or do I need to mention it in my EOI. Damn, and so am I. I mean, I am having sleepless nights as well. My new semester due date for enrolment is 3rd of August, and most probably (going by the numbers and patterns), the EOI think should be on 3rd as well. I so damn hope it is, so that I can kick my masters degree good bye and just concentrate more on job lol. And when they say 3rd August (if true), do they mean 3rd or 2nd Aug 00:00 or is it the noon or something ? Sorry for the dumb questions, I cant afford an agent. Would appreciate the help And I am hoping to get an invi based on the fact that there is no back log in my occupation.


Vish if you are in India, the invite will be updated on their skillselect login on 2nd August Sunday 7:30-8:00 pm IST Which is 00:00 3rd August Australia time


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

aarvi08 said:


> Vish if you are in India, the invite will be updated on their skillselect login on 2nd August Sunday 7:30-8:00 pm IST Which is 00:00 3rd August Australia time


You guys are so confident about 3rd Aug date, there are only few days left and no announcement.


----------



## seekau (Dec 31, 2013)

*Switching job after the invite ?*

Hi,

I am still waiting for the 189 visa invite, and hopefully I should get one in the 3rd August cutoff. I have a question regarding switching job. My ACS has record of my current job and included it in the details I had filed my EOI with. Now, I have a job offer from another company at my home location, but I am worried that switching job at the moment would impact my visa processing. Are there any guidelines on whether an individual is allowed to switch job when the invite has been received, or one is bound until the visa has been applied or Granted.?

Looking for your help experts.


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

seekau said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still waiting for the 189 visa invite, and hopefully I should get one in the 3rd August cutoff. I have a question regarding switching job. My ACS has record of my current job and included it in the details I had filed my EOI with. Now, I have a job offer from another company at my home location, but I am worried that switching job at the moment would impact my visa processing. Are there any guidelines on whether an individual is allowed to switch job when the invite has been received, or one is bound until the visa has been applied or Granted.?
> 
> Looking for your help experts.


Hi, 

I don't think this would matter. my skills assessment (10 years) was done in a company I worked within for nearly 19 years. I left them in February and now work for a new company. There is a chance the CO wants to speak to my new company (I am naturally hoping NOT), but if I am honest, I don't think they will. What matters is you have an occupation that matches your skills assessment and you have the relevant experience you are claiming. So if its a good opportunity - go for it....

But make sure you get any correspondence from your old employer before you go... such as an employer reference, etc....


----------



## seekau (Dec 31, 2013)

Pommie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think this would matter. my skills assessment (10 years) was done in a company I worked within for nearly 19 years. I left them in February and now work for a new company. There is a chance the CO wants to speak to my new company (I am naturally hoping NOT), but if I am honest, I don't think they will. What matters is you have an occupation that matches your skills assessment and you have the relevant experience you are claiming. So if its a good opportunity - go for it....
> 
> But make sure you get any correspondence from your old employer before you go... such as an employer reference, etc....


I read in this forum itself, that if u switch ur job, your ACS becomes void and you will have to get the assessment done again if you are applying for an EOI, after your job has changed. Now... I want to know whether it is before you get an invite,.. or even after you get an invite ??


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

seekau said:


> I read in this forum itself, that if u switch ur job, your ACS becomes void and you will have to get the assessment done again if you are applying for an EOI, after your job has changed. Now... I want to know whether it is before you get an invite,.. or even after you get an invite ??


Hi,

My understanding is that your ACS was done in May 2014. My assumption is that you are claiming 65 points for the experience assessed by ACS in May 2014. If this is true then it does not matter if you are sitting idle now or switching jobs. If ACS has assessed your experience as positive or to let's say worth 5 points (i.e. 3 years of experience) in May 2014, then that enables you to apply for migration.

However if you want to include any experience after ACS assessment was done - i.e. to increase your claimed points, then you might have to provide additional documents and perhaps go for another ACS assessment.

If your points have not changed due to the additional one+ year of experience from May 2014 to July 2015 then it should not matter if you change your Job now or sit idle ... and you don't have to mention that in EOI.

I hope it helps.


----------



## seekau (Dec 31, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> My understanding is that your ACS was done in May 2014. My assumption is that you are claiming 65 points for the experience assessed by ACS in May 2014. If this is true then it does not matter if you are sitting idle now or switching jobs. If ACS has assessed your experience as positive or to let's say worth 5 points (i.e. 3 years of experience) in May 2014, then that enables you to apply for migration.


As per the ACS .. My employment after November 2011 will be considered as skilled employment. In May 2014, it was 2.5 years only. But now, As I continue to work in the same organization, it has been 3.8 years(Hence 5 points). Now I have a reference document of my present organization till date.
Follow up questions:
1. I hope my is ACS valid for the EOI.
2) If I change my job now ....how can that affect my Visa grant ?


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

sktan said:


> If you look at the reports from previous rounds on border.gov.au, you shall see a separate cut off date for each pro-rata occupation and a general cut off date for all other occupations.
> 
> You are basically in the same queue as all 60 pointers of non pro rata occupations and invitations are sent out automatically based on ranking (i.e. ranked by score, in the case of equal scoring, earlier submission dates ranking more highly).
> 
> ...


I know for sure that at least one 60 pointers submitted on 11 June (non pro-rata occupation) gotinvited on 6 July. That means the cut-off date was at least 24 days.

I also saw you mention 60 pointers submitted EOI from 10-14 June (non pro-rata occupation) got invited too. However, I could not track any 60pts on 14 June (non pro-rata occupation). If what you wrote was also true, then the waiting time for non pro-rata is only 21 days ~ 3 weeks. (There is another person who submitted 15 June but no invitation, so we know for sure it is not on or after 15 June).


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

seekau said:


> As per the ACS .. My employment after November 2011 will be considered as skilled employment. In May 2014, it was 2.5 years only. But now, As I continue to work in the same organization, it has been 3.8 years(Hence 5 points). Now I have a reference document of my present organization till date.
> Follow up questions:
> 1. I hope my is ACS valid for the EOI.
> 2) If I change my job now ....how can that affect my Visa grant ?


Hi,
Here are the answers:
1. ACS should remain valid til May 2016. (All result letters are valid for 24 months from date of issue.)
2. Change in job shouldn't affect the visa grant as long as you are able to prove that from 1st December 2011 to 1st December 2014 you were employed in the same job (as assessed by ACS).

Hope that helps... Cheers!


----------



## pradip79408 (Jun 21, 2015)

*189 VISA Fee?*

Can anybody tell me what is the current visa fee for 189? Also, does it include other costs like medical etc?


----------



## pradip79408 (Jun 21, 2015)

*189 Visa Fee*

Can anybody tell me what is the current visa fee for 189? Also, does it include other costs like medical etc?

Is it better to pay with a forex card or credit card? Do they accept Debit cards too?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

pradip79408 said:


> Can anybody tell me what is the current visa fee for 189? Also, does it include other costs like medical etc?


$3600 for the main applicant
$1800 for the dependent
$900 for each child if any

This is just the visa fee and DO NOT include anything else. You have to bear the medical tests fee.

Please go through DIAC website prior to posting in this forum since this kind of information is easily available on DIAC.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

saurav_dada said:


> pls share ABP (Australia High commision phone number) contact number , on which we could call them and enquire about next invitation round ????


I can understand your curiosity. If am in your place, I would keep calm and wait for DIAC website to get updated with the next round dates.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

pradip79408 said:


> Can anybody tell me what is the current visa fee for 189? Also, does it include other costs like medical etc?
> 
> Is it better to pay with a forex card or credit card? Do they accept Debit cards too?


You can pay with a debit, credit or a Travel card.
If you are paying with a debit or a credit card, you would have to pay the extra service charge of 3 or 3.5% (which am not sure of) and also the conversion fee.

I would suggest you to go for a Travel card which can save you a considerable amount of money. ICICI travel cards are easy to procure and they wouldnt ask you for a visa or a air tickets. 

Other banks might ask you for the above documents.

Cheers.


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Am of the view that paying visa fee through debit card of Sbi May be cheaper than travel Card

This is my guess only


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Sbi is govt bank and govt banks transactions are cheaper than pvt banks travel Card

This is my view only


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Don't think 3rg Aug can really be the next invi round. Skill select has still not been updated. But this is Aussie govt with laid back attitude, you can definitely expect last minute surprises.


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ritika11 said:


> Don't think 3rg Aug can really be the next invi round. Skill select has still not been updated. But this is Aussie govt with laid back attitude, you can definitely expect last minute surprises.


I called them yesterday, they said 99% its going to be on 3rd Aug (I didn't get a confo from them), the reason haven't updated is because they don't have other data yet, which I find a bit amusing and bemusing lol. Well, I am hoping what they said is true. Its such a shame the immi website is all over the place like it being handled by some small kid


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

I emailed the skillselect team yesterday.

I got a reply today. They replied saying that August round is on 3rd August. It is 100% sure now that it is on 3rd August.

I told them that i couldnt find the details about the invitation round dates and they said that there has been a delay to upload the data on the website.


Nonetheless, Buckle up and get ready with your money and docs so that you dont delay the process once you get an invite. 

All the best to everyone who is waiting.

Cheers


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> I know for sure that at least one 60 pointers submitted on 11 June (non pro-rata occupation) gotinvited on 6 July. That means the cut-off date was at least 24 days.
> 
> I also saw you mention 60 pointers submitted EOI from 10-14 June (non pro-rata occupation) got invited too. However, I could not track any 60pts on 14 June (non pro-rata occupation). If what you wrote was also true, then the waiting time for non pro-rata is only 21 days ~ 3 weeks. (There is another person who submitted 15 June but no invitation, so we know for sure it is not on or after 15 June).


Hi Bro,
Can you please let me know if you get invite..thanks


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Do I hold a chance for 3 Aug?*

Hi there,
I have updated my EOI today as SW Engineer with 65 points for 189. The EOI was originally submitted a week back for 190 with 60 points, which now got updated to 70.
Is there a hope to get 189 invite in August round? Please suggest. :fingerscrossed:
Thanks,


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Hi there,
> I have updated my EOI today as SW Engineer with 65 points for 189. The EOI was originally submitted a week back for 190 with 60 points, which now got updated to 70.
> Is there a hope to get 189 invite in August round? Please suggest. :fingerscrossed:
> Thanks,


You have very strong chances of being invited in this round, since for 189 the backlog is hardly for a month (post 28th June I guess) for 65 pointers.
It's the 60 pointers who need to worry (like me).
For 190 , I'll let the experts to comment. But, you will get invite only for one of these sub-classes.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> You can pay with a debit, credit or a Travel card.
> If you are paying with a debit or a credit card, you would have to pay the extra service charge of 3 or 3.5% (which am not sure of) and also the conversion fee.
> 
> I would suggest you to go for a Travel card which can save you a considerable amount of money. ICICI travel cards are easy to procure and they wouldnt ask you for a visa or a air tickets.
> ...


What if I pay by Australian Credit Card? Does it charge extra!
Thanks


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Nah, last time I paid through SBI debit card they charged me around 2 INR more than interbank rates.. So I guess travel card is the best option...


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

I dont think so..As long as there is no conversion happening or any special charges imposed by your credit card providers there wont be any other charges involved. 







SSrng said:


> What if I pay by Australian Credit Card? Does it charge extra!
> Thanks


----------



## Rox61 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi....is there a chance for gen accountant with 65 pts to get invite in Aug?? I was expecting the invite in July but didn't get. Eoi submitted in 18th june. Plz Anyone suggest. I am also waiting for the nomination approval for NSW 190. So does it affect the chances of getting 189 invite??
Concerned!!!!


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

vish1989 said:


> I called them yesterday, they said 99% its going to be on 3rd Aug (I didn't get a confo from them), the reason haven't updated is because they don't have other data yet, which I find a bit amusing and bemusing lol. Well, I am hoping what they said is true. Its such a shame the immi website is all over the place like it being handled by some small kid


Pls share phne number on which you called, I shall be very thankfull to you for this act of kindness


----------



## parv0102 (Jul 17, 2015)

Friends,

EOI (190) submitted for 263111 on 12-Mar-2015 against 190 (NSW) with 55+5=60 points. pls suggest when i can expect invite? possible month ? or round? Chances


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

saurav_dada said:


> Pls share email ID on which you mailed them , I shall be very thankfull to you for this act of kindness


Heyy 

It is in the website itself well.

I asked through the website. I got a reply from this email though. I didnt specifically ask in this email.

[email protected]

They are quite prompt with their replies.

Cheers


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> It is in the website itself well.
> 
> ...



Hi, Thank you for your reply. 

Request you to kindly tell If there are chances of invitiation for 60 pointer EOI submitted on March 24, 2015 in 261313 code.

last time I miss by one day 

Very nervous at the moment. 

Pls guide


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

saurav_dada said:


> Hi, Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sorry. I do not know the cut off for your occupation. Did 60 pointers from your occupation in the july round? You need some background data to predict.


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

sudeepdai said:


> I am sorry. I do not know the cut off for your occupation. Did 60 pointers from your occupation in the july round? You need some background data to predict.


Act, last time 60 pointers were invitied till March23, 2015 in April round and then quota got finished and den in July round no 60 pointer was invited. only 65 and above were invited. Now waiting for August round :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## RevanthAr (Jul 25, 2015)

saurav_dada said:


> Act, last time 60 pointers were invitied till March23, 2015 in April round and then quota got finished and den in July round no 60 pointer was invited. only 65 and above were invited. Now waiting for August round :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Let's do some math. Before July 6 round, 2613 applicants were last invited on 8 May round with cut off 65 points and visa effect date as 28 April. On July 6th round, while the details are not out yet, I guess the cut off was 65 points with visa effect date as 27 Jun approximately. So 2 months backlog for 65+ pointers was cleared.

If we take July 6 round as reference, then I think all of 65+ pointers will be invited and a few 60 pointers will be invited in the next round. Since you are in front of the queue, as far as 60 pointers are concerned, you have a great chance 

However, a lot of people, including myself, have improved their scores and have moved ahead of you in the queue. But I guess that number won't push you down the pecking order so much that you will miss out this time.

Let's hope for the best. Good luck mate.


----------



## saurav_dada (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for detailed analysis


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

SSrng said:


> What if I pay by Australian Credit Card? Does it charge extra!
> Thanks


No. You would not pay anything extra other than the fee itself.


----------



## Ranjith24 (Aug 1, 2015)

*New member with 60 points EOI july 10th*



Bennu said:


> Sorry I never did the research.
> This news was from my hubby who was telling me the difficult time people are facing in searching the job from these category and that this time it would be removed.
> Not sure but yes those links shows it was flagged in the previous years and not in the past one.
> Hope this year too there are no surprises :fingerscrossed:


Hey any further news on this? Is it that difficult to get a IT job now? What does your hubby feel. How long it might take for a software tester (functional +automation) in backup and archiving /big data domain to land into a job.


----------



## bilcat (Jul 28, 2015)

where can we see number of sent invitations as per occupation? 
I mean information to make detailed analysis on 2613 or 2631.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

saurav_dada said:


> Hi, Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Request you to kindly tell If there are chances of invitiation for 60 pointer EOI submitted on March 24, 2015 in 261313 code.
> 
> ...


Sourav Dada...

My application was on the date 26-Mar-15/261313/60 points and it's just within 12 hrs we will know our fate... cut-off for the 65 pointers in the 6th July round was till 27-June (from 8th May ~ 23+27 = around 50 days) and above 65 till 6th July.

For 60 pointers queue to get hit, we need 65+ pointers to be cleared for 27 days (starting 6th July) and 65 pointers to be cleared for around 37 days (from 27th June) and total number of invitations will be around 550 for 2613 category.

I just hope and pray that we both get invited... has been a loooooonnngg wait for us and it will end tonight for me, because I will go for 190 if I don't get invited....

Regards,

sdcard


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> No. You would not pay anything extra other than the fee itself.


And the charges which is at 1.08%


----------



## akhi0072003 (Jul 11, 2015)

I got the invitation email.. right now... 261313...65 points.... FYI... guys check your email...


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Any one of 60 points got invite ??? Plz update .... 
Jeeten bhai.. you got ??? plz update


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Still awaiting invite for *Date of effect* - 05/04/2015.






saurabhgoel123 said:


> Any one of 60 points got invite ??? Plz update ....
> Jeeten bhai.. you got ??? plz update


----------



## desiSydney (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like 65 pts seems to be the new cut off at least for 2613.
Anybody with EOI 60 pts submitted in April for 261313 got Invited today?


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*60 Pointers also invited*



desiSydney said:


> Looks like 65 pts seems to be the new cut off at least for 2613.
> Anybody with EOI 60 pts submitted in April for 261313 got Invited today?


Hi,
60 pointers backlog cleared until 30 March. For 60 pointers, EOI submitted in April can expect in next round.
All the best, :fingerscrossed:
Thanks


----------



## nap123 (Jul 13, 2015)

Did anyone get 489 visa invite today?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

*Did you get invite?*



saurav_dada said:


> Thank you for detailed analysis


Hey Saurav Dada,

Did you get the invitation, please confirm?


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello did anyone applying as a developer programmer with 60 points get their invite this August round?


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Did any Accountant general with 60 points got invited today?

EOI 60 points on 20 April... No invite


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

kandy123 said:


> Did any Accountant general with 60 points got invited today?
> 
> EOI 60 points on 20 April... No invite


from what i heard from my agent, for general accountant, only 70 pointers have been invited. I do not want to scare you guys, but 60 pointers are better to find another 5 more points otherwise you will not have chance to get invited this financial year.


----------



## khan1482 (Jul 7, 2015)

Got an invite for 189  
EOI Submitted on 20th June with 60 points


----------



## khan1482 (Jul 7, 2015)

how longer will it take after putting final application ?


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Got an invite for 189
> EOI Submitted on 20th June with 60 points


Hi congratulations, Please share your eoi submission, ielts score and nominated skill.

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I have submitted a EOI on 28th July as 233611 mining engineer with 60 points. I think I should get invitation this round. I am worried about that I made a mistake on the EOI. How can I check it?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lucky1007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted a EOI on 28th July as 233611 mining engineer with 60 points. I think I should get invitation this round. I am worried about that I made a mistake on the EOI. How can I check it?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


You will get it next round.


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> You will get it next round.


Thanks for your answer. How do you know I will get it next round? Why did not I get it this round?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello, 


I applied with 65 points under accountant position, and did not get any invite. I applied on June 24, 2015 







kandy123 said:


> Did any Accountant general with 60 points got invited today?
> 
> EOI 60 points on 20 April... No invite


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

pareshs said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I applied with 65 points under accountant position, and did not get any invite. I applied on June 24, 2015


How is it possible? I see that people in this forum have received invitation with 65 points under accountant with EOI submitted on 2nd July 2015.


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

No Idea at all. My agent says no update on my EOI application. I think I need to wait another month cause they really holding back accountant applications.




sadiislam said:


> How is it possible? I see that people in this forum have received invitation with 65 points under accountant with EOI submitted on 2nd July 2015.


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

pareshs said:


> No Idea at all. My agent says no update on my EOI application. I think I need to wait another month cause they really holding back accountant applications.


This is illogocal.. Since when DIBP started to send invitations on a random basis. If you can confirm that people who applied after you got their invitation with same points under same occupation then you should call DIBP up and ask for an explanation.


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello did anyone applying as a developer programmer with 60 points get their invite this August round???


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi All,

HAppy to say that i received an invite for 189 class. Thanks to God and all my friends in this forum. My points are:

60 points with IELTS 6 on Engineering Technologist category.
EOI submitted on 02 July 15
EOI invited 03 Aug

All 60 pointers, dont give up, definitely you all will receive the invite shortly.


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

Well. thanks I will call them up directly now.. as the agent is very slow in these matters.




sadiislam said:


> This is illogocal.. Since when DIBP started to send invitations on a random basis. If you can confirm that people who applied after you got their invitation with same points under same occupation then you should call DIBP up and ask for an explanation.


----------



## khan1482 (Jul 7, 2015)

grant512 said:


> Hi congratulations, Please share your eoi submission, ielts score and nominated skill.
> 
> Thanks!



IELTS R-7,S-7.5,L-7.5,R-6.5
Assesment Engineer's Australia- 4th April 2015
PTE A R-73,S-76,W-72,L-78
EOI Submitted with 60 points on 20th June 2015 for 189 (Civil Engineer)
Invite-3rd August 2015
Final Application to go soon


----------



## rakeshcet (Apr 21, 2015)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi All,
> 
> HAppy to say that i received an invite for 189 class. Thanks to God and all my friends in this forum. My points are:
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy..
I have applied on the same category (engineering technologist) with 60 points on 15-June -2015,but no invitation yet....


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

rakeshcet said:


> Congrats buddy..
> I have applied on the same category (engineering technologist) with 60 points on 15-June -2015,but no invitation yet....


I am so confused. You submitted EOI earlier, but you have not got the invitation. How does it work?


----------



## rakeshcet (Apr 21, 2015)

I really don't know what's happening there..&#55357;&#56873;


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

rakeshcet said:


> Congrats buddy..
> I have applied on the same category (engineering technologist) with 60 points on 15-June -2015,but no invitation yet....



You will get in next invitation round. Be in touch...


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi received an EOI invite. Is next stage is immediately the visa fees stage. or need to upload documents and then we need to pay.

Experts pls advice.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Congrats all of you got invitation.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

SSrng said:


> Hi,
> 60 pointers backlog cleared until 30 March. For 60 pointers, EOI submitted in April can expect in next round.
> All the best, :fingerscrossed:
> Thanks


Thanks for such useful information and it would definitely help. 
But from where you got to know this as there is no report issued on the official website. Is this a guess? or what is the source of this information.

Hope you are talking about the occupation 2613xx software programmer etc...


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> Hi received an EOI invite. Is next stage is immediately the visa fees stage. or need to upload documents and then we need to pay.
> 
> Experts pls advice.


The next step is to fill in the 16 pages visa application post which you need to pay the visa fee.

Once the fee is paid, you will get an option to upload your documents.

Make sure you upload the docs before the CO is allocated. Its not mandatory that you upload everything the moment you pay the fee. Also, be mindful that once a document is uploaded, you cannot edit, delete or view the document.

All the best.


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

This is indeed a good news!!

If this is true, then for 2613xx with 60 points, at-least there is 7 days of clearance in this Aug round(previous cutoff was till 23rd March).

SSrng, can you please confirm this?

Jeeten, you will definitely get in the next round 



SSrng said:


> Hi,
> 60 pointers backlog cleared until 30 March. For 60 pointers, EOI submitted in April can expect in next round.
> All the best, :fingerscrossed:
> Thanks


----------



## Speedbird (Aug 3, 2015)

Congrats to all who got the invite.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

VETASSESS - 19 JAN 2015 POSITIVE - 149212
PTE - 7 JULY 2015 (L- 72, R- 67, S- 75, W - 71)
EOI - 7 JULY 2015 (65 POINTS)
INVITE - WAITING ...:fingerscrossed:
Can someone guide when can I expect Invite ???


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

No 189 invite received till now. My Anzsco code is 263111. Point are 60. Date of effect is 11th July, 2015


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Hi, 
Yesterday in this forum itself , somebody posted that he/she got invite for his EOI on 30/03/2015 , 60 points, 261313 ... But its only of 7 days then... God knows how much time will take to get invite for those logged in May and June with 60 points



murtza4u said:


> Thanks for such useful information and it would definitely help.
> But from where you got to know this as there is no report issued on the official website. Is this a guess? or what is the source of this information.
> 
> Hope you are talking about the occupation 2613xx software programmer etc...


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> The next step is to fill in the 16 pages visa application post which you need to pay the visa fee.
> 
> Once the fee is paid, you will get an option to upload your documents.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much dude...


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

When I click on "Get Health" in immi account.

It display the below message 

"Health requirement – required examinations not yet determined
The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page."

What does this mean?.
How can I arrange my medicals?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Please someone share the details and fields needed to be filled in online application, it is going to be handy for everyone who need to fill the visa in coming months


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

Guys,

Any one from 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer got any invite, if yes kindly share your details.

I havent seen any one from 263111, getting any invite so far. 

Do update and share the details guys.


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any one from 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer got any invite, if yes kindly share your details.
> 
> ...


I submitted my EOI 1st of June 2015 and I haven't received invitation on August round. I have 60 points and 263111 for 190 visa.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

fragman said:


> I submitted my EOI 1st of June 2015 and I haven't received invitation on August round. I have 60 points and 263111 for 190 visa.


I have submitted on 21 April 2015 with 55+5, 263111 for 190. No luck yet


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Kdp2015 said:


> I have submitted on 21 April 2015 with 55+5, 263111 for 190. No luck yet


I have submitted on 11 July 2015 with 60, 263111 for 189. No luck yet. Also for 190 with 65 point on 29th July but no email received from NSW. What do you think when i get the invite?


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

Dont know if we made any mistake choosing the SOL code 263111 as Kdp2015 submitted his profile on 21 April and still no EOI acceptance letter, it is very possible that people may be waiting for longer duration who haven't shared their experience yet with us for 263111. 

Any ideas if our SOL code has more opportunity other than NSW, probably we can apply another EOI for that region.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

2631 code has a total of 1986 total seats.
if you divide this by 12 you get around 165 invitations per month.
As this is not in the prorated list I doubt this may change.
but seeing by the invitation round that happened in July I think the number of invitations per month will be limited to 165.
in July they sent out just 164 invitations.
considering this rule is followed throughout the year it would be difficult for 60 pointers to get an invite pretty soon and they may need to wait longer as 65 and pointers will keep on adding throughout the year pushing the backlog for 60 pointers further down.
try to increase your points somehow if you want an invitation sooner.



ivanskinner007 said:


> Dont know if we made any mistake choosing the SOL code 263111 as Kdp2015 submitted his profile on 21 April and still no EOI acceptance letter, it is very possible that people may be waiting for longer duration who haven't shared their experience yet with us for 263111.
> 
> Any ideas if our SOL code has more opportunity other than NSW, probably we can apply another EOI for that region.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi experts,
Can anyone share approximate timeline for receiving the grant letter after lodging 489 SS visa in DIBP.

I have applied for 489 state sponsorship visa at Orana NSW on 19th June 2015.All my docs were uploaded in 20th June 2015. My medical and PCC is done on 4th July 2015 and documents uploaded on 5th july.

Can anyone please share when CO will be assigned. Also after final outcome how much time they will give for entry in Orana. Also is there any link where I can check visa application status online.

Thanks


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

*Immite has been updated for july 15 round*

Hey guys,

Check skill select. It has been updated for july round.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> 2631 code has a total of 1986 total seats.
> if you divide this by 12 you get around 165 invitations per month.
> As this is not in the prorated list I doubt this may change.
> but seeing by the invitation round that happened in July I think the number of invitations per month will be limited to 165.
> ...


People with 60 points also got invitation in July round. EOI Date of effect was 15th June 2015 for 60. If we see the pattern, In August round someone with 60 points also got the invitation as well. I am hopeful that InshaAllah I ll get 189 invite in September 2015 round . My EOI date of effect is 11th July. ANZSCO Code is 263111 with 60 points without SS Points.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Dont know if we made any mistake choosing the SOL code 263111 as Kdp2015 submitted his profile on 21 April and still no EOI acceptance letter, it is very possible that people may be waiting for longer duration who haven't shared their experience yet with us for 263111.
> 
> Any ideas if our SOL code has more opportunity other than NSW, probably we can apply another EOI for that region.


I guess that kdp2015 is applying for 190 visa because his points are 55+5. For 189, you must have 60 points without Ss points to apply for 189 visa invitation


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

fragman said:


> I submitted my EOI 1st of June 2015 and I haven't received invitation on August round. I have 60 points and 263111 for 190 visa.


 You have to increase your points to get 190 visa from state. 189 invitation ll be sent to those who have 60 points without SS Points.


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

rakeshcet said:


> Hai
> I submitted my EOI on 15th June for Engineering technologist (233914) and has 60 points. Please comment on my possible invitation date.
> Regards
> Rakesh


Hey Rakesh,

Did you manage to get an invite for the August round?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

fragman said:


> I submitted my EOI 1st of June 2015 and I haven't received invitation on August round. I have 60 points and 263111 for 190 visa.


Does these 60 points include 5 points of state sponsorship? If yes, then you need to increase your points for 189 visa


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> 2631 code has a total of 1986 total seats.
> if you divide this by 12 you get around 165 invitations per month.
> As this is not in the prorated list I doubt this may change.
> but seeing by the invitation round that happened in July I think the number of invitations per month will be limited to 165.
> ...


THanks m8 for such a detailed analysis, I hope that may be coming months we all will witness there EOI approval email in their inbox. 

Cheerss


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

rakeshcet said:


> Congrats buddy..
> I have applied on the same category (engineering technologist) with 60 points on 15-June -2015,but no invitation yet....


hi rakesh, i have a doublt. since we both are from Engineerign technologist category you can bale to clear my doubt. Hope you would have received the skilled assessment letter from Engineers Australia. My case in my assessment letter they mentioned as below

"i am pleased to advise that the competencies you have provided taken in conjunction with NIT, completed in Jun2007 have been assessed as meeting the current academic requirement of standing Engineering technologist in Australia".

They didnt say anything on my experience, they just awarded only based on my qualififcation. i could find some peoples saying that their experience was deducted by 2 years etc.

can i take in my case that no experience was deducted? pls advice.
very much confused!!!!


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Can someone help me with an issue of mine. I got my Australian work experience assessed by Engineers Australia with one job title provided by my employer. later my employer has sent me a reference letter with the same job description but with a different job title. will that have an issue when I submit the document with different job titles and the same job description for my visa?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

Lucky1007 said:


> I am so confused. You submitted EOI earlier, but you have not got the invitation. How does it work?


Hi

Sorry. My EOI submission is on 20 Feb 15. Wrongly mentioned as July 15.
Waited for 5 months to get the invite...


----------



## mehdi103 (Jul 6, 2015)

Dear friends
I need your help please,
I have a daughter living with my ex-wife who is not coming with me but I have to fill her passport details in application forms, the problem is that she does not have any passport. What do I have to do?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

naqui said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can someone help me with an issue of mine. I got my Australian work experience assessed by Engineers Australia with one job title provided by my employer. later my employer has sent me a reference letter with the same job description but with a different job title. will that have an issue when I submit the document with different job titles and the same job description for my visa?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


I dont think it should be problem. I did the same thing as I got prmoted recently but job descrption is same. Also I mentioned two thing in my letter - one job title, other is role. N why dont you provide immigration old job reference letter which you used for ACs if you are not claming points for experience after ACS. Also sometimes company change titles bcause of its internal system change so job title does not matter but responsibilities does.

I hope it will help


----------



## jc007_ak47 (Jul 5, 2015)

Please tell me how to calculate proficient plus score in PTE?


----------



## sriindia (Jul 10, 2015)

jc007_ak47 said:


> Please tell me how to calculate proficient plus score in PTE?


Hi,

PTE Each module 65 and above equivalent to IELTS 7 ( proficient ) 
Each module 79 and above equivalent to IELTS 8


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

jc007_ak47 said:


> Please tell me how to calculate proficient plus score in PTE?


Your question is already answered in another post, this is duplicate post.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitation-1st-july-2015-a-106.html#post8072618


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> I dont think it should be problem. I did the same thing as I got prmoted recently but job descrption is same. Also I mentioned two thing in my letter - one job title, other is role. N why dont you provide immigration old job reference letter which you used for ACs if you are not claming points for experience after ACS. Also sometimes company change titles bcause of its internal system change so job title does not matter but responsibilities does. I hope it will help



Hello Guys ,

I am also claiming experience points so just want to know is lodgement of tax assessment letter is enough to show the income or bank statement is also necessary?
Any help ?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> I am also claiming experience points so just want to know is lodgement of tax assessment letter is enough to show the income or bank statement is also necessary?
> Any help ?


If this experinence is after ACS with the same company then assessment letter is fine. No need for bank statement.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> If this experinence is after ACS with the same company then assessment letter is fine. No need for bank statement.





Thanks mate for the help


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> Thanks mate for the help


Your welcome. Are you applying 190 visa. Let me know when you get your visa pl.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> Your welcome. Are you applying 190 visa. Let me know when you get your visa pl.



Sure I will .
I have applied for 190
And 189


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, can anyone pls tell me if i can lodge a visa woth my children sharing the same passport as me or they must have their own visa before i can apply??? They're migrating dependents.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry i meant to say "must have their own passport"....


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> Sure I will .
> I have applied for 190
> And 189


Did u get any invitation yet?


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> Did u get any invitation yet?



No mate not yet . Looking forward for 7th September 

Having 65 points in 189 and 70 points 190


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello Guys,

What are the chances to get invitation for 189 with 65 point for 2613 ? I have submitted EOI on 27th Aug'15.

I also lodge EOI for 190 (NSW) on 27 May with 60 points which I now updated with 70 points on 27th Aug'15, do you have any suggestion which one is more likely to come first or should I wait 189 first.

Please help and suggest so that I can decide, am very confuse.

Thanks


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

geo_101 said:


> Hello Guys, What are the chances to get invitation for 189 with 65 point for 2613 ? I have submitted EOI on 27th Aug'15. I also lodge EOI for 190 (NSW) on 27 May with 60 points which I now updated with 70 points on 27th Aug'15, do you have any suggestion which one is more likely to come first or should I wait 189 first. Please help and suggest so that I can decide, am very confuse. Thanks




I am also with you in same scenario.
Update me if you get any invitation


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> I am also with you in same scenario.
> Update me if you get any invitation


Ok mate, if I have any updates from my migration agent. Plz let me know if you also see any activity on your side.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

geo_101 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> What are the chances to get invitation for 189 with 65 point for 2613 ? I have submitted EOI on 27th Aug'15.
> 
> ...


You will get an invite for 189 on 7th Sept. So please wait for 7th, ignore the 190.

All the best!!


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

sdas02 said:


> I am also with you in same scenario.
> Update me if you get any invitation


If you too have 65+ points for 2613 you will get an invite on 7th Sept. All the best!!


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey people, I have submitted EOI for 189 Subclass on 14th Aug'15. It is for 233513(production or plant engineering). I am basically mechanical engineer with work profile as Industrial/Production Engineer and hence got my assessment positive as 233513. I did not receive invitation on 7th Sept'15 round. I have 60 points over all. Does any one have similar profile(say mechanical engineering)? Can I expect to receive invitation in next round on 9th Oct'15? With all active members awaiting Invitation, can we make a whatsapp group to get communication quickly.
Awaiting reply guys...


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello bro

U pls go to different thread of this expat forum where we are many people who are discussing thsee things and we all are July or August applicants

That thread no is 798906


----------



## verma20 (Sep 13, 2015)

i have applied my EOI on 20th april 2015 with 60 points under 189 general accountant. its nearly 6 months waiting as of 20th sep, i have not still get any invitation. My agent said that, invitation with 60 points are very slim.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi! Did you get an invite already? I am also an occupational therapist with 60 points with NSW SS

Submitted EOI on October 12



raaa said:


> hi all
> 
> im not really sure how this all works and am doing this alone. when the 'cut off' dates are published does that not include data from the pro rata occupations as the last one for june says 9th may and i am aware from this thread that some people have applied as far back as February?
> i applied on 26th june with 60 points and did not get invite in july. i am an occupational therapist (2524) i am hoping for august/ sept. is it likely?
> ...


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

Applied EOI on 11th November with 60 points.
ANZSCO code is 263111.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## ajaynair14 (Nov 8, 2015)

*261311*

Submitted EOI on 8th Nov with 60 points under ANSCO - 261311

Can somebody advice me normally how many months it will take for the invitation to come. Thanks


----------



## Taran2009 (Jan 30, 2016)

*Eoi for a cook*

Hi there i want to know i have applied my eoi on 19 jan 2016 as a cook. Any idea how long does it take for the invitation?


----------



## Anine (Aug 20, 2015)

EOI submitted 25 June.
Anzsco Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
70 Points

Hoping for the best for this round!


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

*removing post as it was an old thread.*

removing post as it was an old thread.


----------

